# WoW oder Herr der Ringe:Online



## Kirshak (10. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,

also ich frag mich ob ich WoW weiter zocken soll oder Herr der Ringe Online weil das auch ziemlich gut ist und kann mich im moment noch nicht entsscheiden vielleicht könnt ihr mal helfen welches besser ist und mir endlich mal helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. Januar 2008)

Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden, denn keins von beiden ist - neutral gesehen - besser.

Wenn du gern raidest und viel Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringen möchtest, ist WOW dein Spiel.
Wenn du es eher entspannt angehst und mehr wert auf eine anständige Community und Atmosphäre, statt auf Ranglisten legst, ist HDRO dein Spiel.


----------



## Norei (10. Januar 2008)

Kirshak schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> also ich frag mich ob ich WoW weiter zocken soll oder Herr der Ringe Online weil das auch ziemlich gut ist und kann mich im moment noch nicht entsscheiden vielleicht könnt ihr mal helfen welches besser ist und mir endlich mal helfen
> 
> ...


Andere wichtige Gründe sind :
PvP - wenn du PvP gegen andere Spielercharaktere magst, ist WoW zu empfehlen. Wenn du lieber als Monster kämpfst, nimm HdRO. Auch organisiertes PvP wie Arena gibt es bei HdRO nicht. 
Items präsentieren - Wenn dir wichtig ist, dass andere deine Erfolge sehen, weil sie deine Items erkennen, spiel WoW. Spätestens mit Buch 12 müssen bei HdRO die getragenen Items nicht mehr wie die angezeigten Items aussehen.
Housing - wird wohl auf absehbare Zeit nicht bei WoW kommen, jedenfalls solange die WoW-Community sich weiter einredet, dass man so etwas gar nicht braucht. Man braucht es nämlich auch nicht, aber es ist einfach nur befriedigend, sich sein Heim einzurichten.
Story - Wenn dir die Story wichtig ist, würde ich HdRO empfehlen, es sei denn du kennst sämtliche Warcraftteile und Bücher, hast aber weder Herr der Ringe gelesen noch die Filme gesehen.
Verhalten bei Addons - Wenn es dich tierisch nervt, dass bei einem AddOn alle alten Items (fast) wertlos sind, spiel HdRO. Die Items werden auch wertlos, aber sind zum einen nicht so wichtig, zum anderen gibt es die Tugenden, die durch Grinden erspielt werden, dafür aber auch nach einer LevelCap Erhöhung den Charakter stärken.
1337speech - Wenn du es nicht mehr sehen kannst, spiel HdRO. Auf Belegaer ist es mir praktisch nie begegnet.
Angeln - Geht momentan nur bei WoW. Wenn du also deine Zeit gerne damit verbringst, musst du bei HdRO noch ein paar Monate warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alternativen sind der Beruf des Bauern, bei dem du Feldfrüchte anpflanzt, oder das Musizieren.

Ich persönlich habe den Schritt von WoW zu HdRO nie bereut, obwohl ich sonst immer noch gerne WoW spielen würde, weil WoW ein gutes Spiel ist. Da ich persönlich aber nur wenig Zeit habe und nie raiden kann, weil mir einfach die Zeit am Stück fehlt, bleibt mir bei WoW 50% des Contents verschlossen. Zusammen mit der deutlich freundlicheren und reiferen Community (ich gehe auf die 40 zu) ist für mich HdRO klar das bessere Spiel.


----------



## Deathwish (11. Januar 2008)

Hi, kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden!



Als ich HdRO das erste Mal (Preorder Version) angespielt hatte, habe ich es nach ein paar Stunden in die Ecke gestellt.

Ende letzten Jahres hab ich's mir nochmal angesehen, und seitdem liegt WoW in der Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ist eine rein subjektive Entscheidung, spiel einfach die 7 Tage Testversion und entscheide dich dann.



Wobei meiner Meinung nach, HdrO sein richtiges Potential erst mit steigendem Level zeigt, so ab 15 wird's richtig toll. War zumindest bei mir so.



Gruss Franky


----------



## Makata (11. Januar 2008)

kann mich auch nur den vorrednern anschließen.


> Wobei meiner Meinung nach, HdrO sein richtiges Potential erst mit steigendem Level zeigt, so ab 15 wird's richtig toll.



das stimmt, da geht es erst dann richtig los. ich meine die einleitungs quests, die startgebiete, alle wunderschön und sehr stimmungsvoll gemacht.
doch ab stufe 15 fängt sich der charakter an sich zu empfalten. erste klassen quest, wächter kann z.b schwere rüstung tragen usw.

ich kann jedem nur die aufgabe "Die Rückeroberung der Wetterspitze" empfehlen, hab die vor kurzem mit meinem wächter gemacht und ich war hin und weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramdur (11. Januar 2008)

Das muß jeder selber wissen was er spielt.Ich habe vor der HDR Beta auch WOW gespielt und ab Beta beides und habe HDR erst nebenbei gezockt und mehr WOW.Ab level 15 habe ich WOW vom Rechner gelöscht und es staubt zu.
Ich finde wenn du die passende Sippe hast,hast du genau soviel spaß am spiel wie WOW.
Aber das muß jeder selber wissen was er will.

Raiden:WOW
PVP:WOW
Grafik:HDR
Gemütliches Gameplay:HDR
Items:WOW
Geschichte:HDR


----------



## Cordesh (11. Januar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden, denn keins von beiden ist - neutral gesehen - besser.
> 
> Wenn du gern raidest und viel Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringen möchtest, ist WOW dein Spiel.
> Wenn du es eher entspannt angehst und mehr wert auf eine anständige Community und Atmosphäre, statt auf Ranglisten legst, ist HDRO dein Spiel.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehr gut beschrieben!


----------



## Gnomigus (11. Januar 2008)

ganz ehrlich, ich find beide spiele klasse!

ich bin zwar eingefleischter (bzw war... aktuell bin ich nur noch zu den raids online ^^) wow spieler... hab mir hdro aber auch schonmal angeschaut...

was mich an hdro störte, war die, im vergleich zu wow, etwas ungewohnte/schwierige charactersteuerrung ( da wird "laufen" zur wahren kunst im vergleich zu wow oO )... was allerdings das "kleinste" aller probleme war was mich störte.

am meisten störte mich, das ich mit meinem pc hdro nur auf minimaler auflösung/qualität spielen konnte und es selbst da noch teils  ruckler gab (Intel E6750 / 4gb ddr2-800 / 650gb hdd / gf7600gt - langt bei wow für vollste auflösungen incl AA8) - fand ich sehr sehr schade - jetzt wo hdro sogar noch dx10 tauglich sein soll (buffed news), wirds denke ich nich viel besser als vorher sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werd mir hdro später sicher nochmals anschauen, spätestens dann wenn mir wow so zum hals raus hängt das ichs nimmer sehn kann, werd ich mir mal 1-3 monate hdro reinziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wie meine vorredner schon sagten: muss jeder für sich entscheiden - es sind beide spiele klasse - jedes auf seine eigene weise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fereman (11. Januar 2008)

hdro ist einfach extrem stimmungsvoll.wenn du die epischen questreihen machst kommst du dir echt vor wie ein teil der gefährten bzw.wie ein teil vom film.-)))))))

das sind so sachen die es bei wow halt nicht gibt.dort ist es hauptsächlich  besorge 20 köpfe von x und bringe sie zu y.das gibts bei hdro auch allerdings wirds durch die epic quest etwas aufgelockert.

grafik keine frage:-)) hdro rulez.

du hast allerdings bei hdro auch instanzen die du alleine schaffen kannst.diese geben dir keine beute wie normale inis aber dienen der story und sind der hammer.-)

community ist bei hdro einfach die beste.du hast keine kiddys die dich mal schräg anmachen wenn du mal keinen durch dm ziehst,keine spammer und keinen leistungsdruck(raids,ausrüstungetc.

allerdings gibts manche sachen wie bei den vorrednern beschrieben die bei wow einfach besser sind.

pvp:-) ist einfach göttlich durchs alterac zu rennen und alles zu metzeln lol.

instanzen(es gibt massig instanzen glaub mit allen raids ca 49 inis)hdro hat glaub ich 6-7 instanzen dafür teilweise riesige instanzen und weitaus schöner und stimmungsvoller gemacht als bei wow.

die ausrüstungen sehn bei wow einfach klasse aus im vergleichh zu hdro(klar soll der story nah sein aber manchmal find ich siehts aus wie kelly family:-))))

naja ich spiele momentan noch beides wenn ich zeit habe allerdings gefällt mir hdro zur zeit einfach besser.kann daran liegen das ich wow schon ewig spiele und es einfach langweilt:-)

am besten du entscheidest, du hast bei beiden spielen ne menge spielspass

wäre auch cool deine entscheidung dann mal zu lesen;-) 


bis dann der fereman^^


----------



## MacGyver07 (11. Januar 2008)

Ich muss dazu sagen das man HDRO so kurz (gibt es ja noch nicht so lange) nach erscheinen, schlecht mit WOW vergleichen kann.

Das es weniger Instanzen gibt ist daher nur logisch. 

Auch die weitere Entwicklung im Spiel ist nicht vorauszusehen, damit meine ich Grinden um bestimmte Erfolge zu haben. Ein kleines Manko ist z.B. das RUF-Farmen bei HDRO! Brauche ich nicht wirklich um mich besser zu fühlen! 

Spiele jetzt seit 1/2 Jahr HDRO und habe endlich Lvl 50 Wächter(Rangod) auf Vanyar sowie den ersten Großmeistertitel erlangt! 

Ein Ende der Aufgaben ist dabei noch lange nicht in Sicht!

Zur Community kann ich nur sagen das ich selten eine so "Erwachsene" Gesellschaft getroffen habe!
Natürlich gibt es auch hier, Spam, rumheulen oder anmeckern! aller dings auf einen (meistens) anderen Niveau!!

Ich kann HDRO nur weiterempfehlen! 

Zu WOW, hab ich nicht wirklich lange gespielt um mir ein richtiges Urteil bilden zu können.

Am besten probierst du es selber aus. Die Ratschläge der WOW oder HDRO Fraktionen sind meist sehr Subjektiv!!!!

Also bis denne und vielleicht sieht man sich!


----------



## Saykina (11. Januar 2008)

Aloha

Ich bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich umsteigen soll von WoW auf hdro.Ich habe damals die Pre-Order gespielt und war 1-2 Wochen begeistert,habs dann aber in die Ecke gestellt und wieder mit WoW weitergemacht.
 Aber im moment nervt WoW nur noch,mit dem ganzen geraide(für das ich keine Zeit hab) usw. Deswegen werde ich wohl in den nächsten Tagen auch auf Hdro umsteigen,weil ich gehört habe,das es mehr für Gelegenheitszocker und Nicht Raider sei. Ausserdem ist die Story ja faszinierend.Wollt ich einfach mal dazu gesagt habn.

Gruss Say


----------



## fereman (11. Januar 2008)

Saykina schrieb:


> Aloha
> 
> Ich bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich umsteigen soll von WoW auf hdro.Ich habe damals die Pre-Order gespielt und war 1-2 Wochen begeistert,habs dann aber in die Ecke gestellt und wieder mit WoW weitergemacht.
> Aber im moment nervt WoW nur noch,mit dem ganzen geraide(für das ich keine Zeit hab) usw. Deswegen werde ich wohl in den nächsten Tagen auch auf Hdro umsteigen,weil ich gehört habe,das es mehr für Gelegenheitszocker und Nicht Raider sei. Ausserdem ist die Story ja faszinierend.Wollt ich einfach mal dazu gesagt habn.
> ...




dann sage ich schonmal willkommen in mittelerde;-)


----------



## Juudra (11. Januar 2008)

würd vlt sogar beides weiterspielen (natürlich nur wenn du das geld hast) ich spiel beides und sone abwechslung tut echt super gut wenn man grade bei wow oder hdro verzweifelt an was gehst off und spielst das andere weiter ich mache es so und ich verlier immer seltener die nerven da ich einfach umsteige auf das andere game.Aber natürlich musst du selbst entscheiden was dir wichtig ist.die entscheidung kann dir keiner abnhehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grüße alle und ein schönes wochenende


----------



## Ugtur (11. Januar 2008)

> das sind so sachen die es bei wow halt nicht gibt.dort ist es hauptsächlich besorge 20 köpfe von x und bringe sie zu y.das gibts bei hdro auch allerdings wirds durch die epic quest etwas aufgelockert.



das kann ich nur bestätigen. Vor allem ist es nicht so, dass man bei einer Quest ca. 20 Mobs töten muss, um die geforderten 3 Felle zu bekommen. Nein, es reichen 3 Mobs, und man hat die 3 Felle. Jedenfalls hab ich bis jetzt (Waffenmeister, Level 17) noch nichts gegenteiliges festgestellt. Und eben die Community, egal auf welchem Server, viiieeeeel erwachsener. Sicher gibt's auch den einen oder anderen Querschläger. Aber die sind eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## fereman (11. Januar 2008)

Juudra schrieb:


> würd vlt sogar beides weiterspielen (natürlich nur wenn du das geld hast) ich spiel beides und sone abwechslung tut echt super gut wenn man grade bei wow oder hdro verzweifelt an was gehst off und spielst das andere weiter ich mache es so und ich verlier immer seltener die nerven da ich einfach umsteige auf das andere game.Aber natürlich musst du selbst entscheiden was dir wichtig ist.die entscheidung kann dir keiner abnhehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich spiel auch beides:-)) allerdings macht mir hdro mehr spass :-))


----------



## Saykina (11. Januar 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> dann sage ich schonmal willkommen in mittelerde;-)




Danke muss nur noch die Gamercard besorgen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (11. Januar 2008)

Saykina schrieb:


> Danke muss nur noch die Gamercard besorgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann hast du den schwersten teil wohl schon hinter Dir (Client Installation + CoG-Registration *g*) - also viel Spaß in Mittelerde!


----------



## Grimtom (11. Januar 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Dann hast du den schwersten teil wohl schon hinter Dir (Client Installation + CoG-Registration *g*) - also viel Spaß in Mittelerde!



hrhrhrhrhr .... du glaubst nicht, wie schwer es sein kann, sone Game Card zu bekommen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War letzte Woche in drei M* Märkten und einem Sat* Markt. Keiner hatte son Teil. Zum Schluss hatte es der kleine EB Shop ums Eck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hör immer das niveau wäre bei HDRO besser, das stimmt. also auf die Community bezogen . Ich kann mich aber noch erinnern als das bei WOW auch noch so war... schade eigentlich. Ich will jetz auch niemand an Pranger stellen. Ob das am Alter liegt wag ich zu bezweifeln. Gerade junge Menschen sind doch eher zurückhalten. 

Welches Spiel jetz besser ist... hmm. geschmackssache ist ja auch objetiv. 

Ich spiel momentan HDRO und hab WOW erstmal auf eis gelegt. Das auenland ist einfach zu schön und solange ich nicht alle quest gemacht hab und alles gesehen habe werd ich mich mit keine Lich King streiten : ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grizzla (11. Januar 2008)

ständige BUGS:  HDRO


----------



## Cerboz (11. Januar 2008)

Ich bin gerade am installieren der 5 Tage Testversion vom Buffed Magazin 1, ich weiß etwas spät aber egal..

Würde es sich für einen 13 Jährigen der nicht so auf PvP sondern eher auf eine umfangreiche Geschichte und schön gemachtes zusammen Questen / PvE steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lohnen von WoW auf HdRO umzusteigen?
Sind die monatlichen kosten bei HdRO billiger oder kosten sie wie bei WoW ebenfalls 13€?

Muss man bei HdRO später oft raiden, worauf ich bestimmt eh keine Chance habe, um wirklich weiter zu kommen?

Greetz, 
Cer


----------



## Elpumpe (11. Januar 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> ständige BUGS:  HDRO



Wohl schon länger nimma im spiel gewesen?!

Und btw. heisst es Rosine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elpumpe (11. Januar 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am installieren der 5 Tage Testversion vom Buffed Magazin 1, ich weiß etwas spät aber egal..
> 
> Würde es sich für einen 13 Jährigen der nicht so auf PvP sondern eher auf eine umfangreiche Geschichte und schön gemachtes zusammen Questen / PvE steht
> 
> ...



Kosten sind dieselben.
PvP ist in HDRO nur in einem speziellen Gebiert (Ettenöden) möglich und kein Muss.
Zusammen questen... -> HDRO
Raiden ist auch kein Muss.

lg


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. Januar 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> Würde es sich für einen 13 Jährigen der nicht so auf PvP sondern eher auf eine umfangreiche Geschichte und schön gemachtes zusammen Questen / PvE steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eine Übersicht vieler Themen, die deine Fragen betreffen, findest du hier, dort sind zum Beispiel auch die monatlichen Kosten aufgelistet.

Wenn du eher auf Geschichte, PvE-Content, Questen und weniger auf PvP, Itemabhängigkeit und Raids stehst, ist HDRO genau dein Spiel.


----------



## Kirshak (11. Januar 2008)

Also Leute ihr habt mich überzeugt und werde jetzt HDRO gamen,=) höre nur positeves von HDRO vielleicht werde ich auch wie die meisten andern unter auch neben bei noch WoW zocken aber hab so viel postives gehört von HDRO...danke leute hab mir geholfen werde morgen in die Stadt fahren und mit eine Gamecard holen für HDRO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vivelleicht kann ja einer unter auch mir anfang hilfen geben oder auch sagen welcher ein guter Server ist war richtig cool...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (11. Januar 2008)

Kirshak schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ja einer unter auch mir anfang hilfen geben oder auch sagen welcher ein guter Server ist wäre richtig cool...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



An Hilfe solls nicht mangeln, die Community hilft sich in der Regel immer. Einfach *nett* im /beratung Channel fragen. (Ich sag extra "nett" weil Fragen à la "WO IST ITEM XY ßßßßß" meistens unbeantwortet bleiben...)
Server sind durch die Bank weg alle deutschsprachigen zu empfehlen, alle gut besucht und mit freundlichen Mitspielern.


----------



## Cobra0168 (11. Januar 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> ständige BUGS:  HDRO



hm...was denn zum Beispiel ?

Klar gibt es einige Bugs, aber ich habe noch keinen bemerkt der mich in meiner Spielwut seit einem halben Jahr behindert hätte. Mit den großen Updates werden Bugs beseitigt und es kommen wieder neue hinzu...das ist wohl so bei Games. Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich: Welches Spiel kommt heute bugfrei auf den Markt ? Keins, würde ich sagen, und bei HdRO halten sich die Bugs noch im kleineren Rahmen als bei anderen Titeln.


----------



## Norei (11. Januar 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> Muss man bei HdRO später oft raiden, worauf ich bestimmt eh keine Chance habe, um wirklich weiter zu kommen?


Definitiv nicht. Das ist das schöne an HdRO, man kann mit reinen Handwerkswaren mithalten. Klar gibt es in Raids etwas bessere, aber wer die nicht hat, kann auch mit normalen Handwerkswaren alle Quests machen. Und durch die Bücher wird das auch so bleiben. Das ist jedenfalls momentan Turbines Anspruch. Du kannst raiden, musst aber nicht. Du kannst Ruf farmen, musst aber nicht, etc.


----------



## Bobel (12. Januar 2008)

Gibt es eigendlich von Turbine Zahlen wie viele zur Zeit einen aktiven HdRO-Account haben? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Nurno (12. Januar 2008)

Ich wechsel auch zu HDRO - mir ist WoW einfach zu kiddy-mäßig und teilweise zu lieblos programmiert. 
Man muss sich nur mal die Foren ansehen, um sofort zu verstehen, dass da eine viel ruhigere, sachlichere Ebene ist. Keiner flamt oder pöbelt, auch nicht bei kontroversen Meinungen. Und irgendwie können die HDRO User noch echtes Deutsch .... Ich grübel im Moment nur noch über den Server und den Char nach, dann geht es los !


----------



## Benter (12. Januar 2008)

Elpumpe schrieb:


> Kosten sind dieselben.
> PvP ist in HDRO nur in einem speziellen Gebiert (Ettenöden) möglich und kein Muss.
> Zusammen questen... -> HDRO
> Raiden ist auch kein Muss.
> ...



Stimmt nur fast... denn im Moment gibt es noch bis zum 31.01.08 ein Sonderangebot. 90 Tage für 26€ oder so ähnlich. 
Also du musst das bis Ende Janaur abschließen, dann gilt dieser Preis solange, wie Du die Zahlmethode nicht änderst. Also wenn du nach 6 Monaten auf GameCards wechselt, dann ist das Angebot automatisch weg.

Gruß

Benter


----------



## haukii (12. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin von WoW abgesprungen weil es mir einfach zu langweilig geworden ist. LotRO ist auf eden all mal einen Blick wert, es is mal was anderes als WoW und daher auch Leuten wie mir, die 2 Jahre lang  WoW spielen/gespielt haben wärmstens zu empfehlen.


----------



## Cerboz (12. Januar 2008)

Ich habs mir überlegt, hab jetz auch schon die Testversion kurz gespielt (da meine Grafikkarte ziemlich alt ist und nichtmehr funzt nur kurz) und HdRO hat mir von Anfang an echt gut gefallen.
Am Montag kommt dann auch schon jemand der ne neue Grafikkarte einbaut, denke mal dann werd ich mir am Dienstag ne GameCard und das Grundspiel holen und dann kanns ja auch schon logehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benter (12. Januar 2008)

@Cerboz:
Wenn Du dir die Grundversion (egal nun welche) kaufst, dann ist immer schon ein Freimonat (bzw. bei der Goldedition 45 Tage) an Spielzeit enthalten.
Eine GameCard wäre dann erst Anfang bzw. Mitte Februar fällig...

Gruß

Benter


----------



## Cerboz (12. Januar 2008)

Benter schrieb:


> @Cerboz:
> Wenn Du dir die Grundversion (egal nun welche) kaufst, dann ist immer schon ein Freimonat (bzw. bei der Goldedition 45 Tage) an Spielzeit enthalten.
> Eine GameCard wäre dann erst Anfang bzw. Mitte Februar fällig...
> 
> ...



Ok danke das wusste ich nicht, dachte das wäre nur bei WoW so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N014N (12. Januar 2008)

Also ich kann nur sagen sagen das die 9 mio. Spieler die WoW spielen für sich sprechen. In WoW hättest du mit mehr Spielern zu tun.


----------



## Fynn01 (12. Januar 2008)

WoW: 9 Millionen Spieler, 10 Erwachsene pro Server. >.<


----------



## Kallydon (12. Januar 2008)

"9 Millionen Spieler" bei der Angabe muss man aufpassen! Die Angabe "9 Millionen.... heißt ja nicht das das Spiel 9 Mill.. Leute spielen, sonder es sind 9 Mill Accounts (min. 50% inaktiv+20% Testaccaunts).


----------



## Forentroll (12. Januar 2008)

Also ich spiele seit heute auch wieder HdRO. Hatte vor 4 Monaten schonmal gespielt aber da war's noch nicht so toll wie's jetzt ist. Gefällt mir wesentlich besser.

Dass was bei WoW vor einigen Monaten schon gestört hat, ist dass die Spieler immer frecher werden und beleidigen. letztens wurden wir in OG beleidigt weil wir um ein Lagefeuer saßen und RP machten.
Außerdem habe ich keine Lust mich weiterhin als "Healer-Noob" von Magiern beleidigen zu lassen, die im Heroic Modus Aggro ziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
HdRO ist wesentlich stressfreier, man kann in Ruhe RP machen (kommt ja sogar in dem Wort MMORPG vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und PvP ist nicht notwendig - PvP ist seit dem letzten Patch bei WoW ganz schön verhunst worden

Vom Alter würde ich beide Spiele nicht abhängig machen, aber in HdRO hast du die deutlich netteren SPieler (von 12 bis 60 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), nicht soviele "Ich-hab-ne-2856-Arena-Wertung"Proleten und deutlich weniger Stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imon (12. Januar 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> ständige BUGS:  HDRO



Das Ganze potenziert hoch 5 sind wir dann wieder bei BUGoW, bei dem man kaum einen Quest ohne Bugs abschliessen kann. Aber immerhin lockt hier das Guiness Buch der Rekorde. ^^


----------



## Kira-kun (12. Januar 2008)

N014N schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur sagen sagen das die 9 mio. Spieler die WoW spielen für sich sprechen. In WoW hättest du mit mehr Spielern zu tun.




Was defakto falsch ist.

In WoW rennen auch ned mehr wie 3-5k Spieler pro Server rum.
Genauso wie in HdRO.

Was mit den anderen 8.997.000 Spielern in WoW ist kann einem ziemlich
Wurst sein, da sie ned auf dem gleichen Server sind und du somit nie mit
ihnen spielen wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## sh4k3 (12. Januar 2008)

Imon schrieb:


> ständige BUGS: HDRO





Ja die Beta war schon schlimm....


----------



## Forentroll (12. Januar 2008)

sh4k3 schrieb:


> Ja die Beta war schon schlimm....



Bis vor einigen Monaten wars auch noch so, dass kann ich bestätigen. Aber ich merke dass viel verbessert wurde - viel nerviger sind da die Bugs bei WoW: Quests die nicht gehen (gut kann passieren), Mobs die entkommen aber einen selber Schaden zufügen und - am schlimmsten - Bugs in BGs


----------



## Bawagrog (12. Januar 2008)

Kallydon schrieb:
			
		

> "9 Millionen Spieler" bei der Angabe muss man aufpassen! Die Angabe "9 Millionen.... heißt ja nicht das das Spiel 9 Mill.. Leute spielen, sonder es sind 9 Mill Accounts (min. 50% inaktiv+20% Testaccounts).


*Falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* hier ein Auszug aus der offiziellen Pressemeldung:


> Definition der Abonnenten von World of Warcraft
> Abonnenten von World of Warcraft sind alle Individuen, die eine Abonnementgebühr bezahlen oder über eine aktivierte Prepaid-Karte verfügen, um World of Warcraft zu spielen, einschließlich all derjenigen, die eine Installationsversion erworben haben und von ihrem Freimonat Gebrauch machen. Spieler, die innerhalb der letzten dreißig Tage über Internet Game Rooms auf den Spielservice zugegriffen haben, gelten ebenfalls als Abonnent. Die vorangegangene Definition schließt alle Spieler aus, die über kostenfreie Promotion-Abonnements spielen, alle abgelaufenen oder gekündigten Abonnements und abgelaufene Prepaid-Karten. Abonnenten, die in Gebieten leben, welche von Lizenznehmern betreut werden, entsprechen ebenfalls diesen Definitionsregeln.


Zur Pressemitteilung


----------



## Sherban (13. Januar 2008)

da möchte ich doch auch mal meinen senf dazu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

als wow spieler der ersten stunde an sowie als hdro spieler der ersten stunde an kann ich doch ganz gut ein fazit ziehen.

hdro ist sicherlich kein schlechtes spiel... die grafik ist hübsch die atmosphäre beruhigend. eins vorweg wow bietet mit abstand mehr spielinhalt als hdro. 

ich hatte 2 chars auf lvl 50 gespielt und war großmeister im schneidern und virtouse im schmieden. am anfang dachte ich wow endlich mal ein spiel wo es keine item geile leute gibt wie in wow... aber nach 6 monaten spielzeit und der neuen raidinstanz die spalte. kann ich nur sagen das hdro sich in richtung wow entwickelt..   am anfang zählten nur die gecraftet items mittlerweile will jeder das set von der spalte haben.. und mit dem nächsten update kommt mit sicherheit eine neue instanz wo wieder jeder held hin will weil es dort wieder neue set items gibt.

das die community dort ruhiger ist liegt wohl daran das es noch nicht so eine große vielfalt gibt wie in wow. jeder der einen lvl 50 char hat und seinen beruf auf großmeister hat fängt an zu twinken.. weil es einfach keine ziele mehr gibt als a.) die spalte und b.) ruf farmen.  abgesehen vom buch der taten... 

zum leveln kann ich nur sagen mindestens ab lvl 35 kommt man allein so gut wie nicht mehr zurecht... 

das housing ist ne nette sache.. aber eigentlich nur ne größere bank... für was anderes ist es eigentlich nicht zu gebrauchen.. es sei denn man legt wert auf rp und veranstaltet irgendwelche hauspartys

pvp in hdro naja ich weiß nicht... macht nicht wirklich spass was ettenöden bietet.. da ist doch wow mit abstand besser auch wenn daoc noch der ungeschalgene pvp weltmeister ist. mal sehen was aoc und war zu bieten hat bezühglich pvp


fazit.

hdro hat sich von anfang an bis jetzt stark verändert.. ich denke es wird sich in richtung wow weiterentwickeln. 

ITEMS durch= CRAFTEN, RAIDEN, RUF FARMEN genau wie in wow.. nur nicht so abwechslungsreich...

der aha effekt den man hatte mit seinem ersten char bei der wetterspitze ist schon lange weg....




p.s. wer rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten...

p.p.s hdro hat trotzdem seinen ganz eigenen charm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

goodbye hdro


----------



## Ascían (13. Januar 2008)

Sherban schrieb:


> goodbye hdro



Tschüss!

Lustig dass du dir selber widersprichst, erst sagst du HdRO ist nicht so vielfältig und fesselnd wie WoW, und dann meinst du, du würdest kein HdRO mehr spielen wollen, weil's sich zu sehr in Richtung WoW entwickelt - selfowned?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( Und ich bin auch schon länger lvl 50 mit meinem Main und raide die erfolgreich die Spalte, bin Großmeister im Waffenschmied und mir ist leider noch nicht langweilig..hmm..witzig dass ich aber wie so viele mit WoW aufgehört hatte, weil das Spiel im Endgame endstlangweilig ist - raide Ini 1 um in Ini 2 zu überleben, man kann PvP machen, es gibt aber eine "uber"Klasse mit dem WL, der alle anderen mehr oder weniger unterlegen sind..total unbalanced, keine wirklich netten Features die über Raidcontent hinausgehen (Housing etc), und leere Server waren für mich der Grund damals mit WoW aufzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sherban (13. Januar 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Tschüss!
> 
> Lustig dass du dir selber widersprichst, erst sagst du HdRO ist nicht so vielfältig und fesselnd wie WoW, und dann meinst du, du würdest kein HdRO mehr spielen wollen, weil's sich zu sehr in Richtung WoW entwickelt - selfowned?
> 
> ...



warum ? 

hdro ist ein abgespecktes wow mit hübscher grafik... und permanentem ally feeling.. sorry da kann ich auch bei wow bleiben...

hdro ist also im endgame anders als wow? ruf farmen, berufe fertig skillen buch der taten grinden, spalte gehen fertig.. danach twinken.. ^^   


ich kenn viele die von wow zu hdro und von hdro wieder zurück nach wow... 

jedem das seine^^


----------



## Kira-kun (13. Januar 2008)

Sherban schrieb:


> warum ?
> 
> hdro ist ein abgespecktes wow mit hübscher grafik... und permanentem ally feeling.. sorry da kann ich auch bei wow bleiben...
> 
> ...



Also atm, wenn ich hdro zocke ist es nen Feeling wie WoW und DAOC.
Und bei MMORPGs besteht das Endgame doch eh immer aus Raids.
Das ist sicher nichts was WoW erfunden hat.

Schon in DAOC und Everquest waren Raids ein großer Bestandteil vom Endgame.


----------



## Norei (13. Januar 2008)

Sherban schrieb:


> hdro ist also im endgame anders als wow? ruf farmen, berufe fertig skillen buch der taten grinden, spalte gehen fertig.. danach twinken.. ^^
> ich kenn viele die von wow zu hdro und von hdro wieder zurück nach wow...
> 
> jedem das seine^^


Ja, HdRO ist im Endgame anders.
1. Du brauchst nicht die Items aus Raid A für Raid B.
2. Alle 2-4 Monate kommt ein neues Buch, das die Story weiterführt.
3. Das Buch der Taten zu füllen macht auch noch Sinn, wenn eine Levelcaperhöhung deine Items entwertet.


----------



## Sherban (13. Januar 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Ja, HdRO ist im Endgame anders.
> 1. Du brauchst nicht die Items aus Raid A für Raid B.
> 2. Alle 2-4 Monate kommt ein neues Buch, das die Story weiterführt.
> 3. Das Buch der Taten zu füllen macht auch noch Sinn, wenn eine Levelcaperhöhung deine Items entwertet.



1. da bin ich ja mal gespannt wenn neue updates kommen bzw. neue inis wie weit du mit deiner exquisten rüssi kommst^^

2. episch buch story ist nix anderes als eine epische quest reihe in wow.. nur das es in hdro schöner verpackt ist. ( z.b. die video's)

3. buch der taten ist eine andere art des enchanten... kille 560 wölfe im nebelgebirge 360 trolle in xy und 560 kriecher in den trollhöhen... 

aber egal^^ der eine spielt hdro der andere wow


----------



## Nagroth (13. Januar 2008)

Ich fürchte ich muß meinen Vorrednern Recht geben. Mit der Einführung der ersten Setrüstung hat HDRO den Weg Richtung WOW beschritten, von dem es "fast" kein Zurück geben wird. Damit entwickelt sich HDRO zumindest im End-Game auf die gleiche "öde" Schiene wie WOW.

Gruß,
Naggi


----------



## Tikume (13. Januar 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Und bei MMORPGs besteht das Endgame doch eh immer aus Raids.



Öhm, nein. Schau Dir z.B. mal Ultima Online an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Januar 2008)

Erinnert ihr euch noch an einen der dev-chats aus antiken zeiten? Einer der Entwickler sagte: Ich sage nur ein Wort: Crafting-Schlachtzug.

Das könnte ich mir übrigens wirklich vorstellen: Ein Crafting-Update irgendwann mal. Aber ehrlich, das ist mir eigentlich egal *g*

Es herrscht ja immernoch die meinung, dass HdRO sich von WoW  distanzieren will, von den bösen. Deswegen sagen ja auch alle "Mit der Spalte geht es immer mehr in richtung WoW und so wird es auch weitergehen". Was dabei übersehen wird, ist, dass das die Entwickler nach meinem Wissen nicht gesagt haben. Niemand hat gesagt, dass ihnen das Crafting so unheimlich am herzen  liegt, dass nichts anderes zählt, oder dass sie es dauerhaft als wichtigste Methode behalten wollen.
 Sie haben niemals den Kurs gewechselt, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die ersten fünf bis sechs updates, evendim, spalte, ruf, friseur vielleicht auch, schon vor release geplant waren, als grundidee.


----------



## Makata (14. Januar 2008)

ich spiele noch ganz selten wow mit kollegen ( 5er inis ).
aber hauptsächlich spiele ich hdro. warum?

- bessere story
- bessere atmosphäre
- reifere community
- viel besseres crafting system

in wow sind manche berufe sowas von sinnfrei. für manche klassen is nix    
gescheites dabei. am ende wird sowieso alles durch raid items ( instanz drops ) ausgetauscht. denn um an die wenigen high end rezepte ranzukommen muss man raiden, was einfach zeitlich für viele nicht drinnen ist.
in hdro machen die berufe sinn, mit meinem wächter habe ich derzeit nur selbstgecraftete sachen an, was um welten besser sind als die quest belohnungen bisher ( stufe 27 ).

- ruf farmerei nicht nötig

ruf farmen ist in hdro nicht notwendig. im gegensatz zu wow, wo man z.b. ruf farmen muss um in gewisse instanzen zu kommen. und das nervt extrem, wurde e schon verbessert aber trotzdem immer noch völlig sinnfrei.

- mounts

in hdro wird nicht ein mount vorausgesetzt um den gesamten spielinhalt erleben zu können.
bei wow MUSS man irgendwann ein flugmount besitzen, damit man den spielinhalt weiterverfolgen kann ( kara pre ).



> ITEMS durch= CRAFTEN, RAIDEN, RUF FARMEN genau wie in wow.. nur nicht so abwechslungsreich...



wie oben schon erwähnt
gecraftete sachen bei wow sind müll, bei hdro wirklich sinnvoll.
ruf farmen, bei wow ein MUSS, bei hdro nicht.
raids, bei hdro kann man mit den gecrafteten sachen rein. bei wow muss man mal zuvor ein equip aus inis zusammenfarmen um die "erste" raid instanz zu gehen, dann farmt man die wochenlang ab um in die nächste zukommen, dann diese, dann die nächste und so geht es weiter.

so mehr fällt mir nicht mehr ein... need coffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athanasios12 (14. Januar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden, denn keins von beiden ist - neutral gesehen - besser.
> 
> Wenn du gern raidest und viel Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringen möchtest, ist WOW dein Spiel.
> Wenn du es eher entspannt angehst und mehr wert auf eine anständige Community und Atmosphäre, statt auf Ranglisten legst, ist HDRO dein Spiel.



dem kann ich nur zustimmen, ich habe 2 Jahre WOW gespielt und spiele jetzt seit 1 Monat Herr der Ringe online.
In HDRo geht es etwas gesitteter zu, die Grafik ist viel besser und dir wird mehr geholfen, dafür ist WOW manchmal ein wenig lustiger und derber. Da wird auch mal mit Fingern gegessen.


----------



## M°ýË (14. Januar 2008)

Huhu.

Habe Lotro mal kurz angespielt und die Atmosphäre ist super. 
Finde schon gut das man seinen Klassen mal anständige Frisuren geben kann. 
Beispiel WoW: Man findet als Untoter fast keine tolle Frisur..
Nach 3 Jahren überleg ich auch umzusteigen..Spiel kostet 29€ und wieso nicht'n Monat testen???Wenn es nix ist einfach aufhören. 
Einer schrieb Lotro= Bugs (Find ich gar net)??? Hmm, lol ! Was ist WoW dann???Überlegt mal wieviele Bugs in WoW immer waren bzw. Lags.. z.B. Latenz von 3k (oft auch danach noch) am Patchday, man kam 1 Tag net in WoW rein und das ne ganze Zeit lang (Mittwochs immer). Old Ironforge, Unter Sturmwind usw. 
Naja mit den Patchday ist es nicht mehr ganz so schlimm dafür aber noch manchmal mit den Pings oder wieoft gingen die PvP Schlachtfelder net?? Dafür hat WoW aber auch viele gute Seiten :-) Sonst hätte ich nicht 3 Jahre gespielt. Aber muss sagen Lotro find ich auch super.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benter (14. Januar 2008)

und letztendlich ist es immer das gleiche... der eine mag birnen und der andere lieber äpfel.. aber beides kann grün sein - nur der apfel auch mal rot^^...

ich diskutiere auch ab und an mit meiner frau darüber, was besser ist. da sie nun seit knapp 2 jahren WoW daddelt und ich seit einiger zeit HdRo.

Ich finde auch die Grafik besser und nicht so Comic-mäßig wie in WoW... aber meiner frau gefällt das nun wieder recht gut...

man wird wohl nie auf einen nenner kommen...

was allerdings wirklich auch sichtbar ist, ist dass es in WoW mehr flamerei gibt, als im moment bei hdro...

aber diskutiert weiter.... es wird nur wenig bis nix bringen...

gruß

benter


----------



## Hellgoth (14. Januar 2008)

WOW oder Herr der Ringe:Online.... ganz klar für mich HdRO! warum? für mich steht zu aller erst der spielspaß hier im vordergrund! es gibt bei hdro so gut wie keine frustmomente, ich find relativ leicht ne grp (egal mit welcher klasse [wobei man im highlevelbereich doch schon ein paar minuten länger suchen muss, wenn man nicht  zwischen 14-22 uhr zockt]), und die leute sind super nett! gibt kaum solche a....löcher wie ich sie damals bei wow fand und die mir den spaß am spiel nahmen! wie soviele hier auch hab ich etwas länger als 2 jahre World of Warcraft gezockt, und ich hatte sehr viel spaß mit dem game! naja, irgendwann wurds doch arg langweilig instanz X und für fraktion Y zu farmen, damit ich item ABC holen kann oder zugang zur instanz Z bekomme! gut, manche hier sagen: Ja, bei hdro is das doch net anders! fakt is aber, das ich hier ohne große mühe den highend-content sehen kann! ich brauch net irgendnen ruf um ne bestimmte ini zu machen, ich brauch keine spezielle ausrüstung um in einer ini überleben zu können! es reicht ohne probs, mit den sachen dahin zu gehn, die man erquestet hat oder die durch das mehr als nur gelungene crafting-system erschaffenen items! die neuen set-teile aus der spalte sind nur minimal besser als das zeug das man auch ohne raiden bekommt, sehn halt nur viel besser aus, deswegen will die auch jeder (wurde ja etwas weiter oben schon angesprochen)! was WoW bieten kann, is der PvP-bereich! da dies aber auch nix für mich is, is wieder der pluspunkt bei hdro! ich brauch keine angst zu haben das mich irgendein spieler einfach wegnuked, wenn ich am questen oder farmen bin! und das nur ,allyfeeling, aufkommt bei herr der ringe find ich ne schwache aussage! wäre ja dämlich wenn ich orks zocken könnte und würd zB im auenland questen und ein elb kommt vorbei und hilft mir schnell bei nem mob (so ähnlich schon gesehn in wow)! passt ja wohl garnet ins typische bild von tolkiens saga! das vielbesagte balancing der einzelnen klassen fand ja mit world of warcraft seinen bisherigen tiefpunkt meiner zockerlaufbahn! in lotro sind alle fast alle klassen gleichstark, jeder hat hier seinen kleinen vor- und nachteile, aber alles in allem nicht so übertrieben wie zB der hexenmeister im spiel mit den drei buchstaben! 
die umstellung von wow auf hdro ist am anfang mehr als nur gewöhnungsbedürftig! wurde so die ersten 10-15lvl net richtig warm damit! klar, grafik, sound und flair überzeugten schon anfangs ein wenig! erst richtig geil fand ich es, als ich mit lvl19 zur verlassenen herberge in den einsamen landen ging! mein mund wollte garnet mehr zugehn, als in weiter ferne die wetterspitze zu sehn war, ein wahre augenweide! danach wars für mich schon sicher: wow, was is das?? hrdo ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FAZIT:

wer auf gepose (vor allem durch items), pvp und roxxor-geflame steht, der spielt wow! wer auf ne klasse und vor allem reifere community, ein nettes miteinander, eine grandiose story, kaum frustmomente, ein vorzügliches crafting-system und net zwingend (um zu überleben im RL^^) raiden muss, der spielt hdro!


PS: ich hab mehr als einen 50er, bevor wieder das geweine losgeht, das ich doch erstmal in den höheren bereichen vorstossen soll! mir macht das spiel auf jeder stufe einen heidenspaß und von langeweile keine spur


----------



## Makata (14. Januar 2008)

> mein mund wollte garnet mehr zugehn, als in weiter ferne die wetterspitze zu sehn war, ein wahre augenweide!



mir gings genau so.
und dann die quest "Die Rückeroberung der Wetterspitze", einfach erste sahne.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Januar 2008)

Hellgoth schrieb:


> FAZIT:
> 
> wer auf gepose (vor allem durch items), pvp und roxxor-geflame steht, der spielt wow! wer auf ne klasse und vor allem reifere community, ein nettes miteinander, eine grandiose story, kaum frustmomente, ein vorzügliches crafting-system und net zwingend (um zu überleben im RL^^) raiden muss, der spielt hdro!



Ja. Und dieser Punkt ist ziemlich wichtig. Bitte belasst es bei dieser Einstellung. Bitte fügt *nicht[/ib] hinzu, dass sich das auch niemand ändern wird, dass die Entwickler versprochen haben, dass es sich niemals ändern wird, oder dass eine Änderung davon böse ist und die spieler dadurch zu itemmonstern mutieren.

Denn: Das würde mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit nicht stimmen. WoW ist ein super spiel. Gäb's einen Ein-spieler-modus, würde ich es immernoch spielen. Gibt's aber leider nicht, und mit jenen Mitspielern kam ich einfach nicht zurecht (Um eine Forums-analogie zu ziehen: Wäre WoW ein Forum, gäbe e snach 5 minuten 28 Spam-Threads, drei "wie ist euer computer"-threads zum angeben, fünfzehn "ich komm nicht rein!!! hilfe!!!!" threads und zwei, in denen Hexenmeisternerfung gefordert wird. Gut ich geb's zu, das gibt's schon, und zwar sogar unter dem Namen WoW-Forum.)

Andererseits... Wäre HdRO mit ein-spieler-modus geliefert (also einen, in dem man alleine zurecht kommt)... ich glaube, ich hätte lieber das andere spiel.*


----------



## M°ýË (14. Januar 2008)

Grad HDRO gekauft Gold Edition 49,99€ Top Spiel!! 
Macht richtig fun :-) lohnt sich echt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 1A.


----------



## klkraetz (21. Januar 2008)

Ja genau,.. WOW is alles Kacke und HdRO ist alles super !!!

Was ist denn das für ein Müll ? Bis auf die Community vom WOW (ganztagsflamer) ist WOW um einiges besser als HdRO. 
Am meisten hör ich ja (communtity ausgenommen) die besserer Grafik, besserer Story, besseres PvE. Das sind die Punkte die angeblich besser sind wie WoW. 

Grafik :
    -  HdRO: Realistisch aber meiner Meinng nach ohne besonderem Flair, (Zitat: Kelly Familien Stil) Alleine      Realismus macht nicht die bessere sondern nur die Hardwarehungrigere Grafik)
    -  WoW: Gewollter knuddel/comic Grafik look mit viel Flair durch besondere Übertreibungen. (Nicht Hardwarehungrig, auch mit älteren Systemen ohne Probleme spielbar) 


Besserer Story:
   - HdRO : Kleiner Vorteil durch Bücher (Filme sind ja wohl mal Müll im vergleich zu den Büchern). Quest technische kann ich jetzt net viel sagen da ich net weit gekommen bin. Ist einfach nichts für mich. Epische quests gbts zwahr die den Flair steigern aber die gibts in WoW ja wohl auch !!
   - WoW : Die wenigsten kennen die Story von Warcraft. Aber sogar in der Spielewelt, sei es in Quests oder in Büchern die mal irgendwo rumliegen, erfährt man viel über Story. Das Problem sind nur die Spieler die sich nur die Q-Ziele durchlesen!! Epische Q-Reihen gibts in wow schon zu genüge. Sogar bei Ragefire (Flammenschlund) hatt mab wenn man die Quests dazu mal richtig liest das Gefühl was wichtiges zu tun!!


Bessere PvE (Bezogen auf End Spiel)
  - HdRO : Soweit ich jetzt gelesen hab gibt es bis jetzt 2 Raid inis die man in 10 std geschafft hat, dazu noch epische Q, was es in WoW auch gibt.
  - WoW  : Massig 5 Mann Raids die man Normal oder Heroisch abschliesen kann. Dazu bergeweise Raidinstanzen. Solange man net in absolut ober Gilden ist, bietet alleine das Addon TBC mehr PvE Content als HdRO mit seiem ganzen bissherigen Büchern/Patches.


Was ich noch so interressant fand ist die Aussage das der Highend Content soviel abwechslungsreicher sein soll. 

    HdRO           ->>>      WoW       

Berufe Meistern ->>> das gleiche  
Buch der Taten ->>>  Ruf Farmen is auch net anners 
Paar inis und epische Quests ->>> Inis und Raids bis zum Umfallen Dazu Epische Q in Hülle und Fülle
Nächstes Thema Flamer in WoW. Vor einem Jahr gabs auch noch fast keine Flamer in WoW, denkt ihr etwa in HdRO gibt es keine die mal das Flames anfangen?? Ist HdRO Flame Immun?? Denk ich mal nicht, so ist numal die heutige Umgangssprache der "Jugend". 

Hatte mir echt überlegt auch mit HdRO anzufangen, hab mir Test Account geholt mir ne Woche Urlaub genommen und mal rumprobiert. Die Realistische Grafik hatt mir am Anfang auch gefallen aber mit der Zeit ist mir mal wieder aufgefallen das alleine Grafikstil nicht das besser Spiel macht. Die Quests in WoW erzählen alle ne Story genauso wie in HdRO also ist das net wirklich ein Grund, auch die "Taten" haben mich genervt weil das auch "Quests" für Titel sind die dann jeder hatt. 
Und das man immer ne Grp findet stimmt auch nur bedingt. Das Spiel ist noch relativ neu, es fangen immer wieder neue Spieler an und daher findet man auch gut Grp für die quests. Das wird sich aber auch noch ändern, spätestens dann wenn die Flut an neuen Spielern abnimmt.
 Und das man dann als Lvl 50er ne Instanz/Raid Grp für eine der paar inis / Quets findet die es gibt ist dann auch kein Wunder. Stellt euch mal vor es würde jetza 12 Instanzen geben die man dann auch noch in 2 Schwierigkeitsstufen abschliesen kann, dazu noch 7 (oder 8 o_O) Raid instanzen. Wieviele Grp würdet ihr dann auf anhieb finden ?? 
MEINER Meinung nach ist HdRO noch meilenweit davon entfernt auch nur ansatzweise an WoW rannzukommen.


MfG 

P.s. Das alles ist meine  Persönlicher Meinung die ich mir in langer WOW Zeit (mich nervt WoW auch weil zu viele Flamer den /2 Chat zuflamen und auch sonst negativ auffallen) und 1ner durchzechten Woche HdRO gebildet hab. Ihr könnts euch durchlesen und eure  Meinung dazu schreiben aber bitte net beleidigend werden.


----------



## Crash_hunter (21. Januar 2008)

ganz einfach mach mal ne Pause und mach rl^^ und dan kauf dir WAR!!!!!!

WAHHHHHHHHHHRR! *brüll*

oder zogg weiter wow is war^^

mfg Crash_Hunter


----------



## Efgrib (21. Januar 2008)

wäre hdro raiden wie wow raiden, wäre das helegrod-set die vorraussetzung für den spalte-raid, ist es aber nicht....


----------



## teroa (21. Januar 2008)

@klkraetz


mhmh also diese epischen questreihen musste mir mal in wow zeigen,
(komm jetzt net mit den hunterquest oder den für dudu epicflugmount ))
die story bei wow mmhh davon merk mann nix im game aber ok,likt daran das die story ständig geändert wird damits in wow passt siehe dreanai,,,raumschiff rofl
und grafik wow naja ist zwar schön das es auch auf amigas läuft aber ehrlich gesagt ich hätte nix dagegengehabt das die charas mal aus mehr als 4 polygonen besteht (oder nen software paket für hohe rechner siehe andere mmorpgs)


Bessere PvE (Bezogen auf End Spiel)
- HdRO : Soweit ich jetzt gelesen hab gibt es bis jetzt 2 Raid inis die man in 10 std geschafft hat, dazu noch epische Q, was es in WoW auch gibt.
- WoW : Massig 5 Mann Raids die man Normal oder Heroisch abschliesen kann. Dazu bergeweise Raidinstanzen. Solange man net in absolut ober Gilden ist, bietet alleine das Addon TBC mehr PvE Content als HdRO mit seiem ganzen bissherigen Büchern/Patches.

dazu kann ich nur lol sagen ,hdro ist jetz seid nen halbes jahr raus (wow seid 3 jahren )oder so raus ,,,,,wieviel gab es nach nen halben jahr in wow mmhhh ohne worte

Die Quests in WoW erzählen alle ne Story
s0rry aber das ist ja nun mall absolut der größte bockmist

athmo gibt es in wow nicht zumindest hab ich nach 2,3 jahrne keine gespürt,oder gefunden


----------



## Vetaro (21. Januar 2008)

Terea, deine Meinung hat einen großen Mangel: Du stellst sie als Faktum hin.


----------



## klkraetz (21. Januar 2008)

Epische Q Reihen kennen die mesten nicht, da es den meisten nur darum geht ihre Q zu ende zu bringen!! Wieviele lesen sich den Q-Log mal wirklich durch worum es geht?? Fast keiner. 
Quest Reihen ala bring so und so viel Mengen von den Genern um, oder Loot Quests. Wie oft hast du dir den Text dazu durchgelesen warum du das tun musst ?? 
Und wenn du Ahnung von der Story hättest würdest du auch net so etwas daher reden wie : 





> "likt daran das die story ständig geändert wird damits in wow passt"!



Ich hab WC - WC3 TFT alles gespielt und auch die Bücher gelesen. Daher kann ich dir sagen das sich Blizz von der Story nicht wirklich weg bewegt hat. Sie ist gewachsen und fortgelaufen, was es in HdRO nie geben wird da die Entwickler an die Vorgaben in den Büchern gebunden sind. Und die sind schon geschrieben. Und da WoW ne Geschichte ist, die sich auch jetzt noch immer weiter entwickelt werd ich mit der Story von WoW noch viel Spass haben. Was hab ich von HdRO?? Im Grunde weiß ich ja schon wie es da aus geht !! Bei Wow wird immer noch gerätselt wie es weiter geht. Genauso find ich es ja witzig da man den Balrog besiegt, soweit ich weiß war das doch Gandalf alleine, oder hatte er nachdem er Frodo und Gefährten weggeschickt hat auf einmal neue Freunde "MITTEN IN MORIA"!!!!! bzw sogar darunter !!!  Soviel zur Authentischen Story!

Und das du keine Athmo in WOW kennst liegt auch nur daran das du wie die meisten andern mit sturem Blick durch die Welt läufst, keine Quest Beschreibungen durchliest und einfach nur dein Farmen nach Q Items betreibst. 

Zur Grafik sag ich das jetzt mal so : Mann kann WOW Grafik nicht mit HdRO nicht vergleichen. WOW will keine Realistische Grafik haben. Und ich verstehe auch warum. Guck dir mal WAR an. Schaut in Grunde auch aus wie ein Comic aber das ist gewollt!! Das ist so also ob du nen Van Gogh mit nem Foto versuchst zu vergleichen. Mir gefällt der Grafikstil von WoW und ich kann net wegen zu wenig Polys meckern. Ich kauf mir doch kein Spiel der Grafik wegen, wenn doch sollt ich von MMORPG´s auf Shooter wechseln!!

Ach ja, nochwas. Wenn du mch sogar schon Zitierst, antworte darauf auch bitte und nicht nach dem was deine Phantasie dir sagt was ich geschrieben hab!! : 



> Bessere PvE (Bezogen auf End Spiel)
> - HdRO : Soweit ich jetzt gelesen hab gibt es bis jetzt 2 Raid inis die man in 10 std geschafft hat, dazu noch epische Q, was es in WoW auch gibt.
> - WoW : Massig 5 Mann Raids die man Normal oder Heroisch abschliesen kann. Dazu bergeweise Raidinstanzen. Solange man net in absolut ober Gilden ist, bietet alleine das Addon TBC mehr PvE Content als HdRO mit seiem ganzen bissherigen Büchern/Patches.
> 
> dazu kann ich nur lol sagen ,hdro ist jetz seid nen halbes jahr raus (wow seid 3 jahren )oder so raus ,,,,,wieviel gab es nach nen halben jahr in wow mmhhh ohne worte




Mein Comment dazu dreht sich alleine um den Content von TBC und nicht von WOW @ Beginning!!  Und jetzt sagt mir nicht :"TBC gibts ja schon 1 Jahr" Der meiste content war schon vor dem Jahr drinn. 

Ach ja mir ist nochwas aufgefallen. Ich hab gestern in diesem Threat gelesen das die Berufe in WoW am Ende des Spiels sinnlos sind und das es für mache Klassen sogar gar keine ordentlichen Berufe gibt die einem was bringen,.... <-- Dazu hätt ich ja gerne mal ein Bsp. 
Die meisten Sachen die man als Crafter herstellen kann reichen an T5 Niveau heran (Voraus gesetzt Skil l375 und richtige Spez für die jeweilige Klasse) . und da man die also Casual ohne Probleme bekommen kann weiß ich nicht was ihr habt.


----------



## Ascían (21. Januar 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Terea, deine Meinung hat einen großen Mangel: Du stellst sie als Faktum hin.



Naja, Recht hat er ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie auch immer, wenn HdRO 3 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und Buch 29 grad released wurde, in welchem man mit 24 Helden Osgiliath 'ne Stunde halten muss, dann können wir nochmal reden..ist doch eh alles spekulatius.
Wenn man objektiv vergleichen würde müsste man einige Punkte an WoW vergeben und einige an HdRO, und vor allem die Flamer aus der WoW-Ecke sollten selber mal bis lvl 50 hochspielen und The Rift gehen, bevor sie HdRO flamen, ich stell mich doch bei WoW auch net mit lvl 7 in den Wald von Elwynn und sag: "Boah, WoW ist soo langweilig, nur Wölfe und Bäume.."


----------



## Khaanara (21. Januar 2008)

Sherban schrieb:


> warum ?
> 
> hdro ist ein abgespecktes wow mit hübscher grafik... und permanentem ally feeling.. sorry da kann ich auch bei wow bleiben...



Also ehrlích gesagt vom Spielprinzip ist HdRO mehr ein Everquest als WoW, da gibt es schon einige Unterschiede zum Itemsammel-MMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makata (21. Januar 2008)

> HdRO ->>> WoW
> 
> Berufe Meistern ->>> das gleiche



nur das im WoW die berufe total sinnlos sind.
- BoP rezepte 
- drops aus instanzen ersetzten schnell die items

in hdro ist gecraftetes zeug sinnvoll und wenn man die master option hat, wird man die items nicht so schnell austauschen


----------



## germanvampire (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich wollte mich auch kurz zum Thema äussern.
Ich spiele seit über einem Jahr wow, wenn auch nicht sehr intensiv (div. char, div. server, höchster level 66) und habe mir vor knapp einer Woche HdRO (Gold-Version) zugelegt.
Wie viele bereits vorher geschrieben haben, ist auch für mich immer schlimmer geworden, diesen schrecklich kindlichen Kommentaren in wow folgen zu müssen. Auf Instanzen habe ich seit Monaten verzichtet; erstens aus Zeitmangel, aber auch weil mir die Lust auf dieses dämlichen Kiddies mit ihren furchbaren Äusserungen vergangen ist...
HdRO hat mir bisher als kleiner Hobbit schon recht gut gefallen, auch wenn ich noch in den Anfängen stecke und das Game noch nicht beherrsche. Da in buffed nicht so viele Informationen zu HdRO wie über wow zu finden sind, hier meine Frage an euch:

welche Homepage könnt ihr empfehlen um noch mehr Informationen zum Spiel zu erhalten...

Danke im Voraus

Sonnengrass vom Server Belegaer


----------



## teroa (21. Januar 2008)

klkraetz schrieb:


> Mein Comment dazu dreht sich alleine um den Content von TBC und nicht von WOW @ Beginning!!  Und jetzt sagt mir nicht :"TBC gibts ja schon 1 Jahr" Der meiste content war schon vor dem Jahr drinn.




jo tbc gibs seid einem jahr und alles was scherbenwelt ist  kahm auch erst mit bc/ und kara in der alten welt.

und wow war bereits 2 jahre alt gewesen wo bc kahm und wenn du dann mal rechneste wieviel contentpatche kahmen da!! genau 12 contentpatche obwohl der 2.03 eher die vorberitung auf bc war...

und hdro ist 6 monate draußen hat 3 contenpatche bekommen warten wa mal ab wie es aussieht wenn hdro auch 2 jahre draußen is...

immer diese möchtergern fanboy gelaber


----------



## Meister Obolon (21. Januar 2008)

germanvampire schrieb:


> Da in buffed nicht so viele Informationen zu HdRO wie über wow zu finden sind, hier meine Frage an euch:
> 
> welche Homepage könnt ihr empfehlen um noch mehr Informationen zum Spiel zu erhalten...




http://www.hdro.de/cms/

http://lotro.onlinewelten.com/news.php?catid=1


----------



## Phobius (21. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ohne jetzt mal die vorigen Beiträgt gelesen zu haben hier meine Meinung:

World of Warcraft:
Viel Farmen
Guter, aber sehr zeitaufwendiger End-Content
Riesen Community, welche aber sehr durchwachsen ist (Und nein, es muss sich hier nicht jeder auf den Schlips getreten fühlen)
Riesige Spielwelt & Geschichte
Herr der Ringe Online - Die Schatten von Angmar:
Nette Atmosphäre
Extrem gute Story
Teilweise auch hier viel Farmerei (zumindest für die Berufe
End-Content noch ausbaufähig
Sehr nette und Hilfsbereite Communty (Ingame wie auch in Foren)
Die Leute sind im Gesamten irgendwie "erwachsener"
Weniger Probleme mit Realm-Downs
Das ist lange nocht nicht alles, aber wohl die Gründe wieso ich umgestiegen bin und das bisher noch nie bereut habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (21. Januar 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> jo tbc gibs seid einem jahr und alles was scherbenwelt ist  kahm auch erst mit bc/ und kara in der alten welt.
> 
> und wow war bereits 2 jahre alt gewesen wo bc kahm und wenn du dann mal rechneste wieviel contentpatche kahmen da!! genau 12 contentpatche obwohl der 2.03 eher die vorberitung auf bc war...
> 
> ...



/sign

Die meisten Flamer kennen eh nur TBC, sind also quasi "Newbies" in WoW.


----------



## klkraetz (21. Januar 2008)

Zu teroa,

Wenn HdRO 2 Jahre alt ist wirst du die gleichen Probleme in sachen GRP finden wie in WOW. Und du kannst nicht abschreiben das WOW nicht genug High Lvl Content geboten hatt vor BC und auch net ein halbes jahr nach Release. Alleine der content im HighEnd bereich hat schon mehr geboten als 1 Instanz zu Release. (Die Spalte ist ja soweit ich weis mit content Patch erschienen) 

Zu Makata,

Berufe sinnlos ?? welcher denn ? Find mal ein Equip Teil als Lederträger das besser ist als die Erstschlagweste fürm schurken. Oder Alchemie sinnlos ?? o_O Weiter Verzauberungskunst auch net. Genauso wie Schmied die epischen Waffen bzw Rüssis die du craften kannst sind super da bekommt man vor SSC auch nichts besseres. Schneiderei das gleiche. Und wenn man soweit kommt das es was besseres gibt ist man auch soweit das man auch da ist wo die BoP Rezepte droppen.

Zu Instanzen und Zeitmangel bei wow, wenn man ne einigermassen gute Grp hat schafft man nen Instanz (5 Mann auch Hero) in locker 1,5 Std. Und wer keine 1,5 Std Zeit hatt wird es auch in HdRO net weit bringen im EndContent. 

Zu den Kiddis in WoW die nichts anderes können ausser Flamen geb ich euch ja recht. Aber ausser den HdR Film/Bücher vorteil und den "Vorteil" einer Relistischeren Grafik (de wiederum Geschmackssache ist) hatt HdRO nicht viel wo es mit WoW aufnehmen kann.

P.s. Das ist kein Flame gegen HdRO. Und ich bin auch kein WoW Liebhaber. Aber ich find es mal gar net in Ordnung wie hier über WOW teilweise geredet wird.

Edit P.s.s. 





> und wow war bereits 2 jahre alt gewesen wo bc kahm und wenn du dann mal rechneste wieviel contentpatche kahmen da!! genau 12 contentpatche obwohl der 2.03 eher die vorberitung auf bc war...
> 
> und hdro ist 6 monate draußen hat 3 contenpatche bekommen warten wa mal ab wie es aussieht wenn hdro auch 2 jahre draußen is...



Dann rechne mal hoch, 6 monate zu 3 Contentpatche = 24 Monate zu 12 Contentpatche also was willst du mir damit sagen ??


----------



## teroa (21. Januar 2008)

Genauso wie Schmied die epischen Waffen bzw Rüssis die du craften kannst sind super da bekommt man vor SSC auch nichts besseres.


lol da merkt mann das du kein plan hast komisch für die epischenplattenrüstung zb oder die wsaffen die guten brauchste nethervortex udn oh schreck das zeug dropt ab ssc aufwärts, und nebne bei sind se auch noch bop.

Find mal ein Equip Teil als Lederträger das besser ist als die Erstschlagweste fürm schurken

lol ich schmeiß mich weg^^^^^^

ZA,SSC,The eye,BT und hyjal gibs besseres


----------



## Dragorius (21. Januar 2008)

Imon schrieb:


> Das Ganze potenziert hoch 5 sind wir dann wieder bei BUGoW, bei dem man kaum einen Quest ohne Bugs abschliessen kann. Aber immerhin lockt hier das Guiness Buch der Rekorde. ^^



dann machst du andere quests als ich ^^ kann mich grade nicht erinnern in welcher quest ich mal nen bug hatte. die meisten bugs durch quests ( egal in welchem spiel ) sind ehh nur in den köpfen der spieler zu finden die zu blöd sind ^^. ok harte worte. questtexte gabs in hdro auch ettliche wo man nach westen geschickt wurde und osten gemeint war. wenn man in wow questprobleme hat sollte man sich mal die questkommentare hier bei buffed reinziehen. 80% spam aber 20% hilfreich. da steht dann ne lösung an die man selber noch nicht gedacht hat ( blödheit halt ^^ ) und schon isses kein bug mehr.

das hdro bugs hat is ganz klar. schaut man sich z.b. wow von anfang an an sieht man viele gemeinsamkeiten ind er spielentwicklung. hdro hat die selben kinderkrankheiten wie damals wow und so wirds auch in allen anderen titeln die in zukunft erscheinen sein. jeder patch löst 99 probleme und fügt 100 neue hinzu ^^

mfg drago

p.s. hdro lohnt sich auf jedenfall, ich habe auch 5 monate hdro gespielt ( ab preorder halt ) aber nach dem dritten lvl 50er machte wow doch wieder mehr spaß. monsterplay ist ebenfalls sehr schön wenn auch sehr begrenzt weil nur ein kleines gebiet zur verfügung steht. ich wär ja immernoch dafür das man sowohl gut als auch böse spielen kann und sich frei in der ganzen welt bewegen könnte aber dann würden wieder viele schreien und heulen das dies nicht der story entsprechen *gähn* würde. das gute muss eben immer über das böse siegen. keine leichten siege aber eben siege ^^


----------



## Vetaro (21. Januar 2008)

...Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, hier wären viele WoWler im Thread. Warum? Weil ich probleme habe, manche Beiträge zu lesen.

Ihr stellt eure Meinungen immernoch alle als Fakten da, und abgesehen von Phobius (das ist ausser Meister Obelon und mir der einzige hier, der einen Avatar hat, wen ihr seinen Beitrag suchen wollt) kann ich keinem einzigen von euch hier völlig zustimmen.

Nur um mal kurz kritisch an eure Fakten-vergleiche zu gehen: Ihr vergleicht, in wie viel Zeit wie viele content-patches rausgebracht wurden. Dabei wird aber natürlich völlig ausser acht gelassen, wie viel *darin* war.
 Die ersten Patches bis zu Spalte sind meiner meinung nach genau zu diesem Zweck so Gehaltvoll: Damit man sagen kann "Ooh, schaut mal hier. bei *uns* wurden in nur sechs monaten zwei Instanzen und drei gegenden und housing eingeführt und alle Klassen wurden verbessert!"

Meine Meinung: Wir haben jetzt alle unsere Punkte vorgebracht, und jetzt hauen diejenigen, die ein Spiel nicht mögen, bitte wieder in ihr eigenes Forum ab und belasten nicht sich selber und die anderen mit ihren Meinungen.


----------



## Decker (21. Januar 2008)

Gerade beim Thema Contentpatches hat sich WoW seit BC nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. 1 Jahr nun draußen und gerade mal 3 Contentpatches und nichtmal annähernd so viel neuer Content wie in den 3 HdR Patches.


----------



## Kerindor (21. Januar 2008)

klkraetz schrieb:


> Genauso find ich es ja witzig da man den Balrog besiegt, soweit ich weiß war das doch Gandalf alleine, oder hatte er nachdem er Frodo und Gefährten weggeschickt hat auf einmal neue Freunde "MITTEN IN MORIA"!!!!! bzw sogar darunter !!!  Soviel zur Authentischen Story!



Nur so nebenbei, es gibt mehr als einen Balrog. Thaurlach ist nur einer davon.
Soviel zu einem aufmerksamen Leser.

Und zum Thema Grafik;

Man muss den WoW Comicstyle wirklich mögen. Für mich ist das eher Augenkrebs. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gefällt der realistische Stil da doch weitaus besser. Das hat Flair.
Dafür das jemand schlechte Hardware hat und das nicht geniessen kann, kann ich nix. Ist mir aber auch ehrlich gesagt egal.


----------



## Aranthion (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
was mir bei dieser Diskussion auffällt ( ich habe Seite 1-4 gelesen), ist die Tatsache, dass der zu Beginn argumentative Grundton umschlägt in Besserwisserei und Rechthabenwollen.
Ich, denke, dass haben beiden Seiten eigentlich nötig und wird den Spielen nicht grecht! 
Ich habe selbst mehr als 1,5 Jahre WoW auf Allianz-Seite mit allen verfügbaren Klassen bis z.T. Lvl. 70 Chars hoch  gespielt und bin dann zu HdRO gewechselt, mit einem kurzen Intermezzo zuvor bei Bounty BayOnline, was ich als unausgereift empfand.
Ebenso spiele ich seit etwa 8 Monaten alle Klassen in HdRO auf 2 Servern mit insgesamt 7 Chars bis  LvL 50, habe also beide Spiele ein wenig kennengelernt.
Ich möchte nicht das bereits Gesagte wiederkauen, was Vor- bzw. Nachteile des jeweiligen Spieles sind, denn das haben beide  Games gemeinsam, sondern nur auf die unterschiedliche Philosophie der Spiele eingehen.
Ich meine, dass bei WoW ein gewisser sportlicher Charakterzug zu erkennen ist ( höher, schneller, weiter, nicht umsonst wird eine Gilde wie Nihilum so gefeiert und bewundert), was es zwangläufig mit sich bringt, bessere und neuere Items hinzuzufügen, was durch Crafting nicht so schnell realisierbar ist, dazu braucht es schon ein grosses, zu bezahlendes Addon. Also wird es durch Patches mit Instanzenaufstockung implementiert, um neue Gegenstände zu kreieren, was zur Folge hat, dass der Run auf Items bzw. der Druck, gewisse "Dinge" zu erhalten, um nachfolgende Instanzen zu bewältigen, grösser wird. 
Ich denke, das Burning Crusade diese Tendenz verschärft hatte und die Community sich spaltete in diejenigen, die nach Karazhan und andere Schlüsselinstanzen weitergingen, und in die andere Gruppe, denen es verwehrt blieb, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
Grundstruktur und damit einer der verantwortlichen Faktoren  ist meines Erachtens schon die unterschiedliche Wertigkeit der Items, die entweder gecraftet oder erwürfelt werden. T5 oder gar T6 Sets sind , zumindest in der ganzen Breite, nicht durch Handwerk realisierbar. Das erzeugt Rivalität mit positiven und negativen Auswirkungen!

Ausgehend von der Tolkienschen Trilogie mussten die Macherinnen von HdRO einen anderen Weg gehen. 
Wir sind GEFÄHRTEN in einer epischen Geschichte, das sollte das tragende Element dieses Spiels sein und muss es es auch bleiben. Die Rollen von "Gut" und "Böse" sind von vorne herein verteilt und macht einen Grossteil der Atmosphäre aus,  was durch unterschiedliche Wertigkeiten bei erarbeiteten oder erwürfelten Items nicht gefährdet werden darf. Dadurch gerät das Zusammenspiel über das Handwerk viel mehr in den Blickpunkt, was beschauliche Emotionen weckt und in Verbund mit der realistischen Grafik den SpielerInnen tatsächlich ein Gefühl vermittelt, "wir stecken in der Story drin".
Mein Fazit wäre, dass beide Games, mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt, über viele gemeinsame, auch notwendig unterschiedliche Spielelemente verfügen, sich aber in der grundlegenden Spielephilosophie unterscheiden und damit ein(e) jede® sich fragen sollte, was er/sie eigentlich möchte.
Warum ich mich für HdRO entschieden habe, sage ich hier nicht, nur soviel, ich wünschen allen Spielerinnen beider MOG´s viel Freude unf gute Gedanken!


----------



## Meister Obolon (21. Januar 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> ich kann jedem nur die aufgabe "Die Rückeroberung der Wetterspitze" empfehlen, hab die vor kurzem mit meinem wächter gemacht und ich war hin und weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm... bin Lvl 32, die Q kenne ich zwar, aber bin noch nicht drüber gestolpert. Wie kommt man denn zu der Gelegenheit?


----------



## Makata (21. Januar 2008)

> Hmm... bin Lvl 32, die Q kenne ich zwar, aber bin noch nicht drüber gestolpert. Wie kommt man denn zu der Gelegenheit?



da musst nord westlich von der wetterspitze zu dem typen gehen ( name fällt mir nicht ein, dort wo auch buch 3 das vorwort beginnt ), der gibt dir dann ne quest, musst ein paar quests machen und als abschluss der reihe ist dann die rückeroberung.

ist so um lvl 20 herum.


----------



## Vetaro (22. Januar 2008)

Ich wiederhole hier mal eine erkenntnis, die ich schon vor mehreren Monaten mal hatte: bei WoW ist der superduper-Ausrüstungsfaktor größer als in HdRO. Aus einem ganz einfachen Grund:

 Auf dem Maximallevel hat eine Zweihandwaffe knapp 30 DPS. Fast alle vergleichbaren Waffen haben den gleichen schaden, super-duper-waffen haben ca. 2 DPS mehr.
 Auf level 60 in WoW machten Waffen.. uhh, ich weiß es nicht mehr. 50, 60 DPS? Es gibt große Unterschiede zwischen grünen und lilanen Waffen (Artefakte mal rausgelassen, die gibt's ja in HdR aktuell nicht). Das ist der Grund, warum dieses Wettbewerbsgefühl besteht.

Selbst wenn HdR sich weiter in die Instanzen-Richtung entwickelt: Das ist nicht zwingenderweise eine bewegung in richtung WoW (aus der sicht der "wääh, das wollen wir nicht"-spieler), solange man es mit der Ausrüstung weiter so hält.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (22. Januar 2008)

PvP find ich eigentlich schon recht wichtig aber am meisten ist ein MMO für mich ein Rollenspiel und da bietet HDRO einfach mehr. Hab mir nach 3 Tagen Test jetzt auch einen CD-Key bestellt. WoW ist einfach immer das selbe und jeder sieht gleich aus in seinem Arena oder Raidset. In HDRO kann man sets sogar einfärben (ab buch 12).


----------



## teroa (22. Januar 2008)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:


> PvP find ich eigentlich schon recht wichtig aber am meisten ist ein MMO für mich ein Rollenspiel und da bietet HDRO einfach mehr. Hab mir nach 3 Tagen Test jetzt auch einen CD-Key bestellt. WoW ist einfach immer das selbe und jeder sieht gleich aus in seinem Arena oder Raidset. In HDRO kann man sets sogar einfärben (ab buch 12).




jup stimmt .freu auf 12^^

aber was mann noch sagen muss pvp ist alles gut und schön aber wie der name mmorpg schon sagt
Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game.

da hat pvp nicht viel mit zu tun sonst würde es ja 
Massively Multiplayer Online player vs player Game mopvpg heißten.pvp ist nur nen netter zusatz in mmorpgs und nicht hauptbestandteil.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (22. Januar 2008)

Aranthion, wenn ich könnte würde ich dir für diesen Beitrag einen Preis verleihen! Super geschrieben!


----------



## teroa (22. Januar 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Aranthion, wenn ich könnte würde ich dir für diesen Beitrag einen Preis verleihen! Super geschrieben!




hey ich seh bist auf dem selben server....^^
sag ma meine taschen platzen aus allen nähten habb viel zeug drin weiß nur net wofür dat alles ist hab immer das ganez zeug aufgehoben was lila ist (epix??)lohnt sich das aufheben oder kann mann es getrost beim npc verschahern^^
danke schon ma für die antwort ^^


----------



## Thunderstorm (22. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt erstmal mit HdR:O ne Pause eingelegt weil mir das Endgame bissl zu blöd wurde. Ich wollte die ganzen Quests in Angmar net machen wegen der Überarbeitung und auf Inis hatte ich nie die große Lust, da ich in ner Sippe bin die Spalte raidet. Das Prob ist halt wenn man sonst eig fast alles sonst so hat kann man entweder Buch der Taten amchen(was mir dann einfach zu dumm wurde) oder Beruf(das wird auch schnell sch*** mit den 1k Zwergeneisenerz,etc...) oder PvMP was aber kein Fun macht wenn die Monster immer wegrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) Naja ich denke mal mit b12 werd ich wieder reingucken


----------



## Torben321 (26. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe zwar bisher nur wow gespielt, aber nachdem was ich hier über Hdro gelesen habe, bin ich der Meinung das man diese beiden Spiele NOCH nicht vergleichen kann, da  Wow faktisch einfach einen Content-vorsprung von ca. 2 Jahren hat. Ich meine am anfang war WoW auch net der Bringer, im bezug auf riesigen Content und so große Vielfalt. Diese, heute vorhandenen Sachen(Arena, zig raid-inis usw...) wurden erst später via Content-patch eingefügt. Deshalb ist auch noch nicht ausgeschlossen das Hdro das gleiche Schicksal Richtung Farmen usw wiederfährt. Trotzdem heisst dies nicht das es auf alle Fälle so kommt, es ist halt nur eine Möglichkeit.
Ich für meinen Teil werde mir auf Grund, der doch interesannten Beiträge hier das Spiel kaufen, um es anzutesten, sodass ich mir auch von diesen Spiel eine differenzierte Meinung bilden kann.

Naja in diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Hdro- sowie allen woW´lern viele fröhliche ingame-tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Januar 2008)

Torben, das war der dritte akzeptable und ansprechende Beitrag in diesem Thread.


----------



## Cyberflips (27. Januar 2008)

Nurno schrieb:


> Ich wechsel auch zu HDRO - mir ist WoW einfach zu kiddy-mäßig und teilweise zu lieblos programmiert.
> Man muss sich nur mal die Foren ansehen, um sofort zu verstehen, dass da eine viel ruhigere, sachlichere Ebene ist. Keiner flamt oder pöbelt, auch nicht bei kontroversen Meinungen. Und irgendwie können die HDRO User noch echtes Deutsch .... Ich grübel im Moment nur noch über den Server und den Char nach, dann geht es los !




Das liegt aber in der Sache selbst. WoW ist nun mal für sehr junge Spieler interessant, weil sie sich im Spiel wie Asis aufführen können und es genug Möglichkeiten gibt sich daneben zu benehmen, durch PVP sogar andere zu belästigen bzw. auf Kosten von anderen sich zu amüsieren. Das liegt wohl in der Natur vieler Jugendlicher und Pubertierender. Sich wichitg tun, an anderen messen und besser, schneller, toller sein. Deshalb ist es bei besonders jungen Spielern beliebt. Dazu kommt noch das das Spielprinzip völlig simpel ist, die Instanzen und das farmen und sammeln sinnfrei nebenbei gemacht wird, während sie Fernsehen, Musik hören oder chatten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn die Hormone dann ganz verrückt spielen, ziehen sie ihre Charaktere eben nackt aus und tanzen gogo auf Säulen und Brücken oder/und besaufen sich virtuell und spamen die chats mit dummen Kommentaren und Väkalsprache voll. 
Deshalb ist es so beliebt, weil es dort auch erlaubt ist und sie sich austoben können. 
In HdrO wird eher richtig gespielt, die Leute sind meist reifer (und das hat nicht unbedingt mit Alter zu tun) und spielen HdrO weil sie das nicht als virtuelle Sozialplattform sehen, sondern hauptsächlich Spass an Mittelerde, Fantasy und Abenteuer haben. Somit finden die oben beschriebene Klientel auch selten "pöbelnde Mitstreiter" und langweilen sich. Richtige Fantasy oder gar Rollenspiel spielen ist doch "scheisse" und gehen wieder, lassen dann irgendwo ihren Frust in einem Forum aus, wie doof HdrO ist und das sie jetzt wieder WoW spielen und glücklich in IF rumhängen können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dabei achtet die HdrO-Community auch viel mehr darauf, solche Idis schnell wieder los zu werden und oben beschriebene Dinge auf den Servern sofort im Keim zu ersticken. Schön auch, das die GMs bei HdrO das auch unterstützen und meistens relativ schnell zur Stelle sind wenn sich mal so einer nach HdrO verirrt^^
Darum wirkt auch die HdrO-Community reifer und ernster, weil hier eben Leute sind, die lieber das Spiel spielen wollen. Dabei wird es in HdrO ebenso Spass gemacht wie anderswo. Auch hier ist nichts bierernst, nur eben etwas niveauvoller und darin ist sich die Community halt einig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Januar 2008)

Schade, da ist die Phase der differenzierten Beiträge, in denen Meinungen nicht als Tatsachen dargestellt werden, schon wieder vorbei.

Cyber, das war ganz böse beeinflussende argumentation, sowas machen normalerweise nur Politiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (27. Januar 2008)

also für mich is WoW klar des richtige spiel weil mich die graphik(wenn auch techn schlechter) mehr anspricht da ich für mich durch diesen übersteigernden comicstil mehr atmosphäre rausholen kann.
denke aber dies ist auf jedenfal geschmackssache.
sonst fehlt mir bei HdRO ganz klar das pvp....einfach weil es mir (und auch der gegnerseite) mehr möglichkeit bietet diesen krieg wirklich zu erleben (nein ich ganke nicht lowis).
somit mal meine meinung zu den 2 spielen, wobei ich absichtlich nicht sagen will eins wäre schlechter als das andere.ich denke beide haben ihren platz weil sie einfach 2 verschiedene gruppen unter den onlinegames ansprechen.was man ja auch daran erkennen kann das viele beide spiele zocken.

ich wünsche auf jeden fall den spielern beider spiele viel spass,spannung(und schokolade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

lg euer balo

p.s.: ich spiele wow übrigens auch noch ned soooo lange(ca 1,5 jahre) aber ich hab mich halt verliebt und obwohl ich tolkienfan bin war es halt leider ned das richtige für mich.muss und wird aber nicht jedem so gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EliteOrk (27. Januar 2008)

Naja, ich muss dazu sagen, dass mir in meiner 8tägigen Testzeit so ziemlich das gleiche widerfahren ist wie in der WoW: ninjalootende grp member, erzklauende dahergelaufene Gestalten, Fäkalsprache und was sonst noch dazu gehört...
Von einer reiferen comm lässt sich keine Spur blicken imo...


----------



## fereman (27. Januar 2008)

Sherban schrieb:


> 1. da bin ich ja mal gespannt wenn neue updates kommen bzw. neue inis wie weit du mit deiner exquisten rüssi kommst^^
> 
> 2. episch buch story ist nix anderes als eine epische quest reihe in wow.. nur das es in hdro schöner verpackt ist. ( z.b. die video's)
> 
> ...





hab ich was verpasst oder hab ich bei meinem 3 70ern in  wow noch nie ne epische questreihe gefunden????lol


----------



## Assul (27. Januar 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst oder hab ich bei meinem 3 70ern in  wow noch nie ne epische questreihe gefunden????lol



gibbet auch net weiss nicht was er meint (:


----------



## Vetaro (27. Januar 2008)

Er meint bestimmt die Questreihen von Onyxia und so. Falls dem so ist: Ich möchte kein Spiel etwa 2 Ingame-Wochen lang spielen, um dann eine *Handvoll* "epische Questreihe" zu bekommen, die sich nichtmal so anfühlt.


----------



## teroa (27. Januar 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Naja, ich muss dazu sagen, dass mir in meiner 8tägigen Testzeit so ziemlich das gleiche widerfahren ist wie in der WoW: ninjalootende grp member, erzklauende dahergelaufene Gestalten, Fäkalsprache und was sonst noch dazu gehört...
> Von einer reiferen comm lässt sich keine Spur blicken imo...




mmh ka wo du  warst biste sicher das es HDRO war ....
mir ist bisher sowas noch garnet übern weg gelaufen,fäkalsprache hab ich nicht 1 mal bisher bewerkt im chat...und resourcen gibs ja nu genug

mmhh dachte es wäre nur 7 tage testaccount^^


ps::: es gibt keine epischen quetsreihen in wow,,ich denke nicht das ich die 3 jahre lang übersehen habe.


----------



## Thunderbrace (27. Januar 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> ständige BUGS:  HDRO




wie lol würde eher sagen das es recht selten ist klar gibt es welche aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das Wow oder andere mmorg weniger bugs haben zu dem sollte man bedenken wie lange es WOW schon gibt und wie lange es HDRO gibt wollen wir doch mal schauen wo HDRO in 2 jahren ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Januar 2008)

sind beide gleich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntoniusPius (27. Januar 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Schade, da ist die Phase der differenzierten Beiträge, in denen Meinungen nicht als Tatsachen dargestellt werden, schon wieder vorbei.
> 
> Cyber, das war ganz böse beeinflussende argumentation, sowas machen normalerweise nur Politiker
> 
> ...




Man das hier ist ein Internetforum, kein Debattier Club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobel (27. Januar 2008)

Hier sind so viele Dummlabberer die versuchen mit allen Mitteln HdRO schlecht zu reden, nur weil sie 10 Level gespielt haben, wenn überhaupt. Wenn es Leute gibt die diese zwei Spiele vergleichen können dann sind es die jenigen die sowohl bei WoW 70 als auch bei HdRO 50 waren/sind und nicht die wo das Endgame von WoW mit HdRO vergleichen wo sie vielleicht 1% vom Spiel gesehen haben und dann schon sagen "Ist ja eh alles von WoW abgeklatscht", diese Leute haben kein Plan, geht auf eure WoW-Server und farmt eure beschissenen, hässlichen T-Sets., hauptsache ihr verwirrt nicht irgendwelche Neulinge mit eurem Propaganda-Geschwätz. Sorry musste ich mal raus lassen, überall versucehn WoW-Spieler andere Online-Games schlecht zu machen, es sind nicht alle aber doch der ein oder andere.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (27. Januar 2008)

Wie soll mans in ne Metapher verpacken?
Hmm also 

WoW ist sowas wie eine Industriegroßstadt voller geldmagnate junky excessen, partys, kinos & Casinos.

Hdro ist das kleine Bauerndorf mit alten Traditionen & netten nachbarn ohne viele Freizeitmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Ascían (28. Januar 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Wie soll mans in ne Metapher verpacken?
> Hmm also
> 
> WoW ist sowas wie eine Industriegroßstadt voller geldmagnate junky excessen, partys, kinos & Casinos.
> ...



Hä? Den hab ich nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Bobel:

Ich schätze mal 99% der Flamer aus der WoW-Ecke haben keinen 50er in HdRO, und genau deswegen kann man deren Beiträge auch einfach überlesen - ich bilde mir doch auch keine Meinung über Frankreich, nur weil ich mal 'nen Baguette gegessen habe.


----------



## Artras (28. Januar 2008)

Ich denke Bugs gibt es in jedem Spiel ^^ 

WoW hat welche, HdRO hat welche.... und die wirds vermutlich auch weiterhin geben.

Ich persönlich bin zu HdRO gewechselt, weil ich von dem eintönigen Gewäsch und Geraide in WoW die Nase voll hatte. Und ich hab es kein bisschen bereut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (28. Januar 2008)

Diese Glaubenskriege sind immer wieder amüsant - warum muss immer alles in "besser" und "schlechter" eingeteilt werden, warum nicht einfach mal "anders"?
Für mich z. b. stand WoW nie zur Debatte, ich finde den quietschbunten Comic-Stil unerträglich, während die quasi-realistische Grafik bei HDRO genau meinen Geschmack trifft. PvP ist für mich auch völlig unwichtig, also waren das schonmal 2 gute Gründe um dann doch mit HDRO anzufangen, und das kann ich als Begründung sagen wenn jemand eine Empfehlung von mir haben will was er denn spielen soll.

Was die frage nach der Community angeht muss ich sagen dass es bei HDRO vergleichsweise gesittet zugeht, da bin ich aus anderen MMOs bedeutend mehr dummes Gelaber im Hintergrund gewöhnt. Ninja-Looter *hüstel* und sonstige Randgruppen gibt es zwar auch, aber alles in allem hat man nie das Gefühl dass es zuviel wird.
Und Leute die den _Lowis_ für ihre _Rüssi_ die _Ressis_ geben und mit den _Gildis_ für die _Missi_ in die _Ini_ gehen gibt es nunmal überall, aber leider kann man diese Baby-Sprache nicht verbieten, leider ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirlanus (28. Januar 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> Was die frage nach der Community angeht muss ich sagen dass es bei HDRO vergleichsweise gesittet zugeht, da bin ich aus anderen MMOs bedeutend mehr dummes Gelaber im Hintergrund gewöhnt.




Jo da geb ich dir Recht. Bis jetzt habe ich nur hilfsbereite Gefährten auf Belegaer getroffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn man z.b. mal hilfe braucht dann wird einen binnen von 5 min gleich geholfen.
Bei WOW bekommt man nur dumme Antworten wie z.b. (such doch selber oder änliches)
Ich spiele seit dem Release HDRO und muss sagen das die Community weitaus hilfsbereiter ist.


----------



## FlakTruck (28. Januar 2008)

Also wenn man sich die letzten paar Seiten so durchliest, hilft nur eines:
Diablo II installieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (28. Januar 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, kann man sich auch freiwillig in die Anstalt einliefern lassen, das halte ich auch für eine ganz angenehme alternative für mich selber.


----------



## Torben321 (28. Januar 2008)

Tjo ihr könnt hier ja gerne weiter diskutieren....

Ich meinerseits werde ab morgen beide Spiele zócken und somit in den Genuss zweier MMORPG´s bester Qualität kommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztendlich sind diese Diskussionen überflüssig, da beide ihr Vorzüge und Unterschiede.Gerade deshalb ist es doc so toll, denn was wäre das für ein Scheiss wenn alles wie HDRO oder alles so wie WoW ist....
-----> flamt euch nicht nieder, sondern lernt voneinander xD


----------



## SARodiRIEL (29. Januar 2008)

Also ich spiel zur Zeit wieder beide Spiele (WoW und HdRO) und wollte mal sagen das sich die Community in WoW echt gesteigert hat:
Abgesehen von zwei dummen Namen ("Aasdwzzg","Djhrsme"-keine goldfarmer) und ein paar Duellaufforderungen von lvl 17 Chars (war selbst lvl 5) ist mir in den ersten 5 std netto-spielzeit nichts negatives aufgefallen.


----------



## Meister Obolon (29. Januar 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Also ich spiel zur Zeit wieder beide Spiele (WoW und HdRO) und wollte mal sagen das sich die Community in WoW echt gesteigert hat:
> Abgesehen von zwei dummen Namen ("Aasdwzzg","Djhrsme"-keine goldfarmer) und ein paar Duellaufforderungen von lvl 17 Chars (war selbst lvl 5) ist mir in den ersten 5 std netto-spielzeit nichts negatives aufgefallen.



Oh oh, rechne das doch mal hoch. 5 Stunden sind ja nun wirklich ein Witz!


----------



## RealHaspa (29. Januar 2008)

In HDRO bekommen ich ab und an mit meinem lvl 16 Twink auf Duelle angeboten von lvl 40 Chars.

Und wenn ich einen Elb mit dem Namen "Iownu" oder "Panzer Faust" sehe wird mir als nicht Extrem RP Spieler schon schlecht.

Solche Leute gibt es in allen Spielen, die hat nicht WoW für sich gepachtet.

Man soll das Spielen wozu man Lust hat und was einem Spass macht.

Fussball und Handball haben auch ähnliche Regeln. Trotzdem spielen ich kein Fussball weil der Volkssport der Deutschen ist und man das so macht weils alle machen und auch kein Handball weils grad populär ist weil wir dort grad mal Weltmeister sind.


----------



## Bartholom (29. Januar 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Und wenn ich einen Elb mit dem Namen "Iownu" oder "Panzer Faust" sehe wird mir als nicht Extrem RP Spieler schon schlecht.



Ja, es tut schon weh wenn in Bree plötzlich "Donkeykong" vor einem steht, aber am besten sind doch Namen wie "Aragirn", "Gandulff" oder "Legolagis"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (29. Januar 2008)

Stellt euch eher mal die Frage die wirklich wichtig ist:

Was haben HDRO und WoW gemeinsam...

Wenn ihr das mal geklärt habt, dann seht ihr was die spiele unterscheidet, und dann seht ihr auch was ihr eher bevorzugt... 
Solcheine Debatte, wie sie hier geführt wird, wurde schon ab Seite 4 geflame... ich mach mal einen neuen Beitrag für euch auf.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealHaspa (29. Januar 2008)

Schnell geklärt 80 % Gemeinsamkeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (29. Januar 2008)

Falsches Thema, und dann noch unkonkrete Antwort...
Bin beeindruckt, wie schnell doofe antworten kommen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (29. Januar 2008)

Würd ich nciht fanatisch auf WAR und WotLK warten hätt ich mir schon HdRO geholt.
Ich find die Story genial und das SPiel sieht hübsch aus. Da es nicht so fordernd ist wiw WoW kann man es auch mal gut 'dazwischenschieben' und man muss sich nicht ewig stressen wegen farmen/raiden.

Bei WoW haßt du natürlich viel mehr Content, andererseits meißt nur eine mäßige Comunity (obwohls eigentlich reicht, wenns Gildenintern gut klappt).

@TE: Wenn du das Geld hast, und bei WoW gut raidest und Spass hast, dann hol dir lieber beides. Abends kann man das raiden usw. nachmittags (oder wann immer man Zeit hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kann man HdRO spielen. Dann muss man zwar Kompromisse bei WoW eingehen (kein ewiges Rufgefarme etc, man sollte eben nur das nötigste machen) aber man hat im allg. mehr Spass denke ich.

Wie schon gesagt, würd ich  nicht auf WAR und WotLK warten hätt ich mir schon HdRO als 'Zeitvertreib' geholt.


----------



## RealHaspa (29. Januar 2008)

Aurengur schön das du dich als abgeklärter Pro Gamer so gut zurecht findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW man sollte Fragen auch korrekt stellen bevor man die Antwort verurteilt. Aber schlichte Kommentare sind ja nicht all zu selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (29. Januar 2008)

Danke, dass du mich als Pro-Gamer siehst, und dann noch als abgeklärten... puh, diese Komplimente lassen mein Herz doch erblühen...


----------



## Triklops (29. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt jahrelang WoW gespielt (seit der US Beta) und trotz längerer Pausen immer wieder angefangen. Finde es ist wirklich eines der besten, wenn nicht das beste Spiel der letzten Jahre. Jedoch nur, bis man 70 geworden ist. Dann wird man in den Raid gezwungen, der feste Termine erfordert und nicht möglich ist, sollte man ein einigermaßen ausgefülltes Arbeits- und Privatleben haben.

Mit der Arena verschiebt sich alles sowieso in die komische eSport Richtung. Das verbinde ich mit Shootern und RTS Games... RPGs waren schon immer mehr Gothic, Bard's Tale oder Ultima für mich. Nun, man muss der Mehrheit der Leute Genüge tun und bei WoW scheinen das ja mehr die jüngeren, actionorientierten Spieler mit sehr viel Zeit zu sein. 

Nunja, da Age of Conan verschoben wurde und damit mein Traum eines 18+ MMORPGs erstmal auf Ende Mai verschoben ist hab ich mir heute mal HDRO gekauft. Bin schon gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe, es bietet ein casual freundlicheres Endgame als WoW, wo ich nach Karazhan einfach nicht weiterkomme, weil meine Gilde aus Freunden besteht und kein Sammelsurium von Powergamern ist.


----------



## Bobel (29. Januar 2008)

Was mich doch bei WoW immer wieder wundert das die Kohle wie die Sau schäffeln und im Endeffekt fast nix ins Spiel investieren, das Spiel ist immer noch auf dem selben Stand wie vor 2 Jahren, BC  war ja auch nicht gerade der Kracher, ich fand es total langweilig, einen großer Patch kommt bei denen alle   dreiviertel Jahr raus, wo man dann merkt das eh nur ne neue Ruffraktion und Dünnpfiff dazu gekommen ist. Blizz hat nichts besseres zu tun als mit eurem Geld andere Firmen aufzukaufen, es geht bei Blizz gar nicht mehr primär um das Spiel sondern um die Kohle.


----------



## jeNoova (29. Januar 2008)

WoW

1stens, besseres PvP ( b.z.w überhaupt PvP ) auch PvE besser und allgemein einfach besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spiel doch einfach mal nen bisschen HDRO wirst schon merken was du an WoW hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hdro ist nur was für Hdro fans und so mega Rpg freaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (30. Januar 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> WoW
> 
> 1stens, besseres PvP ( b.z.w überhaupt PvP ) auch PvE besser und allgemein einfach besser
> 
> ...



GZ zu diesem gut begründeten Vergleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Bobel:

Bei WoW gabs schon seit ich aufgehört habe (Anfang 2007) nichts wirklich Neues mehr, warum auch?
Es geht bei WoW ja nur um Items, sonst nichts..ich würd mich nicht wundern wenn Blizz bald einfach einen riesigen Raum ohne Schnickschnack wie Texturen oder so, einfach komplett..hmm..weiss designt, wo 20 sauschwere Bosse drinne stehen, dort droppt dann T8 und man nennt es Patch 2.5 - und die WoW-Community wird es lieben.

Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## LoveAndPeace (30. Januar 2008)

Ich bin teilweise Positiv überrascht das es im HdRo Forum halbwegs Postive Gründe für Wow gibt.

War sehr klar das das negative überwiegt.

Hat von diesen von vornerein negativen Leute Wow anständig und intensive gespielt?!

Die Quests bestehen nur aus, kill 20 davon sammle 50 davon!?
So ein Müll, das sind meist die Anfangsquests und das is bei HdRo nich anders, man muss schon die Quests danach auch noch machen.

Alleine Thralls Heimkehr und auch die des wieder finden der Maghar im Nagrand und auf der Höllenfeuerinsel sind das schon wert, bisschen intensiver spielen muss man schon.

Oberflächliche Beurteilung bringt niemanden weit.

Wow is halt nen Zeitaufwändiges Spiel, aba das solls ja auch sein Zeitvertreib.
Wenn ich nur 1 Stunde damit am Tag verbringen will kann ich auch Fernsehen ôder nen Buch lesen.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (30. Januar 2008)

Also bei HdRO stört mich nur eins:
Ich kann mir die Repkosten nicht leisten! *g* 

Geht ds nur mir so, oder sind die echt ein wenig hoch? 
Ich bin erst 23, aber meine paar Münzen reichen nicht aus um meien Sachen reparieren zu lassen.

Lg


----------



## Kerindor (30. Januar 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Also bei HdRO stört mich nur eins:
> Ich kann mir die Repkosten nicht leisten! *g*
> 
> Geht ds nur mir so, oder sind die echt ein wenig hoch?
> ...



In der Sippenhausinstanz gibt es 20% Rabatt. ;-) 
Zu teuer ist es aber nicht. Die Repkosten kann man aber nicht nur durch Questen ausgleichen. Dazu muss man schonmal farmen gehen.
Eine halbe Stunde sollte ausreichen und sogar noch etwas mehr im Geldbeutel zu haben.
Es ist halt wie im echten Leben. Von nix kommt nix. 

Wer GM in seinem Beruf ist und fleissig farmt, kann ohne Probleme auf über 100g kommen. (ein Freund von mir farmt und schmiedet sehr fleissig aus Leidenschaft).
Wer da etwas fauler ist (so wie ich ^^) macht nur ab und zu einen krit und kommt damit über die Runden.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (30. Januar 2008)

Schon klar das von nichts, nichts kommt, aber nur durchs questen kann ich mir meine Rüstung nicht reparieren. *g* 

Etwas teuer sind sie meiner Meinung nach halt doch.

Ich habe mich auf 23 ja nur mit questen gebracht. 
Naaaja ich bin noch ein ziemlicher Schussel in HdRO und sterb irgendwie andauernd, evtl. liegt es auch daran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber egal hock ja eh immer seltener vor dem Pc.

Ach und danke für die Info mit den 20% Rabatt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*winke*


----------



## Ascían (30. Januar 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Schon klar das von nichts, nichts kommt, aber nur durchs questen kann ich mir meine Rüstung nicht reparieren. *g*
> 
> Etwas teuer sind sie meiner Meinung nach halt doch.
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an was du spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Waffenmeister, Hauptmänner und Jäger sterben ziemlich oft, Kundige, Schurken und wächter dagegen eher selten..weiter ist schwere Rüstung teurer zu reparieren als mittlere oder leichte, das macht vor allem auf lvl 50 richtig was aus..ansonsten würd ich dir raten einfach erze/holz zu farmen falls du mal knapp bei kasse bist, da gibts meist schon so 300s für. 
Als Großmeister ist dann Geld kein Problem mehr, kenne Leute die machen um die 14 Gold/ Tag.


----------



## Kiyomaro (30. Januar 2008)

Hallöchen also ich persöhnlich kann sagen das HdRO Grafisch um längen besser ist als WoW gar kein vergleich aber darum geht es auch nicht.

WoW ist das einzigste spiel was es wert ist lange zeit gespielt zu werden ich habe HdRO gekauft und bis Level 50 Durchgespielt ich habe mich ernsthaft mit der Materie befasst und ich kann nur sagen das diesem spiel einfach das gewisse etwas fellt natürlich ist alles sehr schön gemacht alles sehr schön an die HdR Geschichte angelehnt alles sehr stimmig.

Aber dennoch ist das ganze nicht mit WoW zu vergleichen.

Alle Spieleendwickler sagen immer unser spiel wird folkommen anders als WoW, wir wollen kein Zweites WoW aber dabei vergessen sie das WoW sehr erfolgreich ist und das es Strategisch sicher sehr Klug währe vieles was es zurzeit in WoW giebt zu übernehmen den wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin ich Teste regelmässig neuerscheinungen auf dem MMO Markt und ich habe bis jetzt kein spiel gefunden welches an WoW herranreicht.


----------



## Triklops (30. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab gestern HDRO installiert und bin noch sehr skeptisch. 

Erstmal die Installation. Ich hab mir die normale Version für 25,99 € gekauft (also nicht die Gold Variante). Und schon ging es mit den Problemen los.. nach der Grundinstallation auf meinem 6 Monate alten Hi End Rechner mit Vista32 gabs erstmal eine große Fehlermeldung mit dem Hinweis sich bitte an den Support zu wenden. Ich hab dann lieber erstmal neu gestartet und der Fehler war weg, soweit sogut. Dann gings los, momentan installierte Version "0.0", bitte patchen auf 1.5. Also den Schalter für automatisches installieren geklickt, da wurde ich auf eine Seite verlinkt die mir erstmal Werbung gezeigt ("buy lotro at amazon"). 

Nachdem ich mich dort konzentriert durchgeklickt hatte kam ich auf eine Download Seite wo man 50 verschiedene Sachen runterladen konnte.. nur was war das richtige? Warum lädt das Spiel das nicht automatisch, fragte ich mich. Also Buch 9 gesaugt, 500 MB... *däumchen dreh*... Installiert und, super, hat nicht geklappt. "Installierte Version 0.0". Also nochmal versucht, alles mögliche gelesen und Foren gewälzt. Dann die Antwort gefunden: Man klickt gar nicht auf automatisch installieren sondern auf "gar nicht installieren". Dann installiert das Programm automatisch! Ahja! 

Das ganze hat *ewig* gedauert, trotz 16 Mbit Leitung hat die ganze Installation über 2 Stunden gedauert. Dann stürzte das Spiel erstmal ab... und danach konnte ich es mit dem Fehler 201 nicht mehr starten, da mir trotz Admin Anmeldung die Rechte dazu fehlten. Also wieder Foren gewälzt... ok.. manuell an der Vista Rechteverwaltung rumgeschraubt, dann gings. 

Das Spiel selber fand ich dann echt ganz gut, eine schön ausführliche Charaktergenerierung mit sehr viel mehr Möglichkeiten als bei WoW. Hab mir meinen Zwerg Jäger gemacht und bin losgestrotzt, die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten am GUI sind auch sehr vorbildlich und übertreffen Blizzards Standards. Sehr störend fand ich die Tatsache, dass mein Jäger nicht sofort nachdem ich die Lauftaste losgelassen hatte schießen konnte ("kann in der Bewegung nicht benutzt werden"). Auch konnte Schüsse irgendwie nicht abgebrochen werden und einige gingen auf bereits tote Mobs. Das ist aber wohl nur eine Gewöhnungssache (hoffe ich). 

Jedenfalls zeigt sich hier bei der Installation einfach schon ganz klar, warum Blizzard so unglaublich erfolglreich ist. Man versucht, den Einstieg in das Spiel möglichst einfach für alle zu halten. Allein schon die Installation von HDRO hat mich echt wahnsinnig gemacht.. ich selber hab es dann zwar irgendwann hinbekommen, aber vom Standard User kann man wohl nicht erwarten für die Installation mehrere Foren zu wälzen und Änderungen an der Rechtestruktur des OS durchzuführen. -.- Und dann wundern sich die PC Gamer, dass in den USA fast nur noch auf Konsolen gezockt wird... DVD rein, Spiel spielen. Und nicht DVD rein, patchen, funzt nicht, recherchieren, fix laden, irgendwas an Windows umstellen, Grafikkartentreiber aktualisieren, nochmal patchen und dann hoffen das es geht. 

Trotzdem werde ich natürlich erstmal meinen Zwerg weiterspielen und mal schauen was HDRO noch so bringt (jetzt wo es läuft). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (30. Januar 2008)

...da muß ich meinem Vorredner Recht geben. Ich hoffe nie wieder mein HDRO installieren zu müssen. Wie sich hier so mancher Neueinsteiger zurecht finden möchte ist mir unklar. Ich habe einen ganzen Tag gebraucht und viel Nerven lassen müssen.

Aber letztlich hat sich alle Müh gelohnt....meinen 2 1/2 Jahre alten Druiden in WOW aufs Eis gelegt.

Gruß,
Naggi


----------



## Webi (30. Januar 2008)

Also erst mal meine WoW-Geschichte, ganz kurz.
Dabei seit Juni '05. Mittlerweile Jäger (T4) und Priester (so gut wie T4) auf 70 und macht soweit auch Spass.
Viele Twinks und wenn man mal die Allianz in und auswendig kennt, testet man halt mal die Horde an.
An Tagen ohne große Lust zum Questen macht man mal PvP oder farmt einfach ein wenig.
Dann HdRO:
Die Testversion. Ja, das installieren. Hat ewig gedauert. Denke auch mal, so um die 2 Stunden. Aber dann relativ problemlos.
Die üblichen Quests, suche dies oder das. Das schöne und überraschende dabei war, dass man also Neueinsteiger in einer Instanz landet und erst durch erledigung einer Quest raus in die allgemeine Welt kommt.
Grafik super, wenn auch etwas steril geraten. (Geschmackssache)
Dann hab ich mich mal auf einen der Berufe gestürzt und Felder angebaut. War recht nett. Aber teilweise doch sehr unübersichtlich das ganze.
Bei WoW wird man "behutsamer" durch die Welt geschickt und lernt die Sachen "automatisch".
Hatte bei HdRO auch bald ne nette Sippe kennengelernt. 
Ja, in der Tat. Hilfe gabs sehr schnell. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass man sie auch braucht :-)
Aber alles in allem hat mich die Testzeit in HdRO nicht überzeugt.


----------



## Nagroth (30. Januar 2008)

Hilfe ich kann nicht mehr......

Und so wie ich denken, denken wahrscheinlich auch viele Andere.

Damit dieses Thema, dass eigentlich ja ganz interessant sein könnte - wenn denn hier nur "normale" Leute schreiben könnten, endlich geschlossen werden kann, würde ich vorschlagen das die HDRO Spieler die HDRO gerne spielen einfach zugeben das WOW besser ist. 

Schon einmal aufgefallen das es in allen anderen Foren zu diesem Thema WOW vs HDRO fast nichts gibt? Leider nur bei uns. Und ich bin es wirklich leid, das nur über dieses Thema hier großartig gesprochen wird.

Daher mein Appell an die HDRO Community, schließt euch doch meiner Meinung an:

WOW ist in fast allen Punkten HDRO überlegen. Wir die wir HDRO spielen, tun dies um uns zu geißeln und zu langweilen!

Es verbleibt euer Nagroth….
    …in Hoffnung zukünftig auch mal andere Themen hier zu finden.


----------



## DerMavgier (30. Januar 2008)

ich spiele wow und habe hdro getestet und muss sagen es ist nichts für mich.
allerdings nicht weil ein spiel besser ist oder schlechter. 
beide spiele haben eine wirklich gute story( hdr kennt jeder aus den filmen//bei wc muss man erstmal alle bücher lesen und spiele spielen damit man die story kennt)
->die wc-storydas wc-universum sagt mir mehr zu
beide spiele haben eine gute grafik (hdr eine sehr "realistische" und wow eine comichafte)
ich mag die "realistischen" grafiken nciht und leibe den wow-comic-stiel.
->die wow-grafik gefällt mir besser
und was das raiden angeht. ich denke das hdro einfach nur jünger ist und somit noch cniht so ausgelutsch. im endgame will doch jeder das beste equip haben um neue herausforderungen bestehen zu können. (wer das abstreiten müsste mit anfangsequip rumlaufen^^) 
also meiner meinung nach gibt es nur einen unterschied bei den beiden spielen, und zwar die story!!
wem mehr das wc-universum gefällt nimmt wow.
wem mehr das hdr-unversum gefällt nimmt hdro


----------



## Malakas (30. Januar 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Also bei HdRO stört mich nur eins:
> Ich kann mir die Repkosten nicht leisten! *g*
> 
> Geht ds nur mir so, oder sind die echt ein wenig hoch?
> ...




ganz einfach. nicht sterben : )


----------



## Nagroth (30. Januar 2008)

Kann denn niemand dieses Thema schließen?

Wir haben hier schon alles mal gehört.....
....von links nach rechts, von oben nach unten.....
....dreimal durch den Wolf gedreht....fertig.

Jeder, aber auch wirklich jeder der es schafft sich in diesem Forum anzumelden hat schon 1000x hierzu irgendwo im Forum was geschrieben - mich eingeschlossen!

Ich denke es ist genug!
Habt Gnade mit den Lesern dieses Forum.

Euer,
Naggi


----------



## ImaTarget (30. Januar 2008)

nagroth, keiner zwingt dich das topic zu lesen. wenn es dich nicht interessiert oder dich nervt, einfach nicht anklicken!


----------



## apu. (30. Januar 2008)

Raki oder Ouzo?

Das was dir besser schmeckt. WoW hat Vor- und Nachteile, LotrO aber auch.


----------



## Nagroth (30. Januar 2008)

Ich geb dir Recht, man könnte es so handhaben.
Aber leider finden ja durch dieses unsinnig diskutierte Thema wirklich wichtige Themen keine Platz bzw. werden verdrängt.

Und wir haben hier schon Alles mal an Argumenten, wenn man das so nennen möchte schon gehabt.

Gruß,
Naggi


----------



## Bobel (30. Januar 2008)

Eine Sache würde mich mal Interessieren. Habt ihr mehr Zeit für andere Sachen im Leben seid dem ihr HdRO spielet? Ich persönlich muss sagen JA, weil WoW für mich persönlich nur noch Zwang war, du musstest da und da sein um so und so viel Uhr, wenn nicht schlechtes Equip, wir nehmen jemand anderes mit. Früher mal 3-4 Stunden WoW und heute vielleicht 2 Stunden HdRO, weil einfach der Erfolgszwang nicht mehr da ist, man spielt relaxter.

Was denkt ihr den was bei der Studie von der Bundesregierung über Online-Spiele rauskommt? Da können wir uns warm anziehen wenn rauskommt das die Kids täglich 6h im Netz hängen, dann wird nicht nur WoW das größte Online-Multi-Sucht-Game(OMSG) darunter Leiden sonderen alle Online-Games auch wenn die völlig harmlos sind.


----------



## Vetaro (30. Januar 2008)

Ich logg mich an 2 bis 3 abenden ein und geh in die Spalte. Keinerlei vorarbeit, farmen etc. Reparieren, verkaufen, vorbereitungen fertig.
Das gilt in der hinsicht, ich hab natrlich noch andere charaktere und log meinen hauptcharakter ach manchmal aus ganz anderen gründen ein.


----------



## Dreamforce (30. Januar 2008)

Also, wer meint, dass Herr der Ringe Online von dem Buch und den Filem abhängig ist liegt falsch. Man kan doch die Geschichte einfach erweitern? Z.B: Nach einigen Jahren erlosch der Vulkan, in dem sich der eine Ring befand. Es kusieren Gerüchte, dass der Ring wieder an der Oberfläche ist und dunkle Mächte auf dem Weg sind diesen zu finden. Nun ist es die Aufgabe des Heldens, diesen Vulkan zu erreichen, ihn vor den Feinden zu schützen und den Ring zu hohlen. Ab da an könnte man schon wieder eine riesiege Geschichte aufbauen. Gibt auch viele andere Möglichkeiten. Da viele Stichpunkte für und gegen HdRO wie auch gegen Stichpunkte von WoW gebracht wurden, brauch ich dazu nichts mehr sagen. Was ich jedoch noch sagen wollte ist, dass vor allem das Rollenspiel in HdRO besser ist, bei WoW ist es entgleißt... auf einigen Servern, versuchen manche Spieler schon das RP zu verbieten, in dem sie auf die Rollenspieler einfluchen o.ä.


----------



## Vetaro (30. Januar 2008)

Dream, so geht die Geschichte aber leider nicht weiter. Nach den drei Büchern scheint *wirklich* größtenteils eine Phase des Friedens einzuziehen, mit dem Neuen König an der Macht ist alles supidupo und so weiter. Man ist allerdings offensichtlich nicht daran gebunden, nur die geschichten zu schreiben, die es ohnehin schon gibt, sondern darf neue erfinden, solange sie die Logik nicht zerstören.
 Auf der "so könnte HdRO mal weitergehen"-Karte zum Beispiel steht nach Mordor noch das Südland an, wo die letzten übrigbleibenden Kräfte von Sauron und die bösen Menschen besiegt werden. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür, dass das geschieht, ist nicht hoch, aber darum geht es auch gar nicht: Diese Möglichkeit ist einfach nur nicht völlig ausgeschlossen.


----------



## teroa (30. Januar 2008)

Dreamforce schrieb:


> Also, wer meint, dass Herr der Ringe Online von dem Buch und den Filem abhängig ist liegt falsch. Man kan doch die Geschichte einfach erweitern? Z.B: Nach einigen Jahren erlosch der Vulkan, in dem sich der eine Ring befand. Es kusieren Gerüchte, dass der Ring wieder an der Oberfläche ist und dunkle Mächte auf dem Weg sind diesen zu finden. Nun ist es die Aufgabe des Heldens, diesen Vulkan zu erreichen, ihn vor den Feinden zu schützen und den Ring zu hohlen. Ab da an könnte man schon wieder eine riesiege Geschichte aufbauen. Gibt auch viele andere Möglichkeiten. Da viele Stichpunkte für und gegen HdRO wie auch gegen Stichpunkte von WoW gebracht wurden, brauch ich dazu nichts mehr sagen. Was ich jedoch noch sagen wollte ist, dass vor allem das Rollenspiel in HdRO besser ist, bei WoW ist es entgleißt... auf einigen Servern, versuchen manche Spieler schon das RP zu verbieten, in dem sie auf die Rollenspieler einfluchen o.ä.




naja CM muss sich ja an die vorlagen halten für das spiel,wurde schon öfters gesagt,,ist  ja nicht so einfach wie bei wow wo ständig die story umgeändert wird damit die contentpatche usw passen


----------



## AntoniusPius (30. Januar 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Dream, so geht die Geschichte aber leider nicht weiter. Nach den drei Büchern scheint *wirklich* größtenteils eine Phase des Friedens einzuziehen, mit dem Neuen König an der Macht ist alles supidupo und so weiter. Man ist allerdings offensichtlich nicht daran gebunden, nur die geschichten zu schreiben, die es ohnehin schon gibt, sondern darf neue erfinden, solange sie die Logik nicht zerstören.
> Auf der "so könnte HdRO mal weitergehen"-Karte zum Beispiel steht nach Mordor noch das Südland an, wo die letzten übrigbleibenden Kräfte von Sauron und die bösen Menschen besiegt werden. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür, dass das geschieht, ist nicht hoch, aber darum geht es auch gar nicht: Diese Möglichkeit ist einfach nur nicht völlig ausgeschlossen.




Im vierten Zeitalter gehen Aragorn und Eomir auf Feldzug gegen die letzten Anhänger Saurons in Rhûn und Harad. Das steht sogar so im Anhang vom Herr der Ringe.

@ teroa: CM hat da garnichts zu entscheiden. Dafür ist Turbine zuständig (Ist ja auch ihr Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Kerindor (31. Januar 2008)

AntoniusPius schrieb:


> Im vierten Zeitalter gehen Aragorn und Eomir auf Feldzug gegen die letzten Anhänger Saurons in Rhûn und Harad. Das steht sogar so im Anhang vom Herr der Ringe.
> 
> @ teroa: CM hat da garnichts zu entscheiden. Dafür ist Turbine zuständig (Ist ja auch ihr Spiel
> 
> ...



Und über allem steht die Tolkien Gesellschaft die darauf achtet das Mittelerde so bleibt wie es ist.
Die Geschichte mit dem Vulkan ist lustig, aber nicht umsetzbar. Der Ring wurde vernichtet und mit ihm Sauron.
Mordor wurde danach befriedet.

Aber es ist müssig darüber zu spekulieren was sein könnte, wenn Eriador jetzt noch lange nicht fertig ist. Bis wir die Tore Mordors sehen, wird noch sehr viel Zeit vergehen.


----------



## flusenfranz (31. Januar 2008)

nun möchte ich doch mal meinen salm zu diesem thema loslassen, ich bin seit anfang an bei hdro dabei, spiele parallel wow und teste immer wieder mal das eine oder andere rollenspiel (zähle jetzt nicht alle auf) an. 
wo ist jetzt der unterschied von den beiden spielen? eigentlich gar nicht gross, einsteigerfreundlichkeit, einführung nimmt sich gar nichts, grafik haben beide ihren flair, aber dann...

ich empfinde bis heute hdro als "kalt", der funke will nicht so richtig rüber springen, aber woran liegt es? sind es die kalten gesichter der spielfiguren und npc oder das sich die eigene figur steuert als ob sie irgendwelche besenstiele in körperöffnungen hat, die animationen schlechthin komisch sind? ich kann es nicht beantworten oder ich kann es einfach nicht sagen, da ich die geschichte liebe, aber mit dem spiel nicht grün werde. das blöde farmen nimmt sich in beiden spielen nichts, von den quests gibt es nur den unterschied das man die (meisst)  instanzierten story-quests hat, die versuchen "feeling" rüber zu bringen und einem als teil der story mitnehmen wollen, was aber aber ab buch 2 schon parallel zu buch 3 oder buch 4 passieren kann, da man es überhaubt nicht mehr schafft die quests normal spielen zu können, dh. man wechselt das gebiet und wird wieder mit quests "erschlagen". man fängt irgendwann an quests zu löschen, da sie nichts mehr bringen bzw bei wenig zeit dazu neigt die gruppen-quests zu löschen, weil es in keinem verhältniss mehr steht. man hat auch die möglichkeit 100 trolle da und 200 wargs hier zu töten, um sein buch der taten zu vervollständigen um dann ganz persönlich seinen char zu gestallten, aber da das ganze sehr "klassenabhängig" ist, ist  es somit wieder gleich, zum vergleich hat man bei wow 3 talent-wege.

was items betrifft, vom aussehn ist es nich so übertrieben wie bei wow (aber es passt bei wow zum comic-style)  sondern eher langweiliger, alles sieht irgendwie gleich aus, das schlimmste sind aus meiner sicht schuhe/stiefel (das is bei wow schon hart), helme/mützen/hüte und als krönung die umhänge. natürlich kann man das alles ausblenden, aber es is schon lustig anzusehen, wenn man im ah steht und man denkt man is auf einer massenveranstalltung in nordkorea.

es is natürlich möglich seine sachen ein zu färben - gute idee und man denkt das man sich vom einheits-look abheben kann - es sei aber gesagt das es kein vergleich in dieser hinsicht mit "daoc" gibt.

auch ein unterschied is das "housing" system, dh man kann sich ein eigenheim in einem instanzierten gebiet zu legen, sich möbel kaufen oder je nach beruf auch selbst herstellen, nur wozu? als extra bankfach? oder für die hc-rollenspieler zum hecke schneiden? der sinn erschliesst sich sowieso bis heute nicht in keinem rollenspiel wo das ganze instanziert ist.

soweit so gut, testet es doch einfach an, gibt doch ne trail.


----------



## Aerogear (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe seid knapp 1 1/2 Jahren WoW gespielt, aber ich muß sagen mittlerweile ist es langweilig geworden.

Deshalb wollte ich jetzt mal HdRo ausprobieren.

Hab mich schon in div. Foren durchgelesen, aber gute Antworten zu meinen Fragen nie richtig bekommen.

Deshalb probier ich es mal hier:

WoW ist bis auf Instanzen und Gruppenquests auf Mehrspieler ausgelegt. Bietet also auch möglichkeiten des Soloplays an. Ist es bei HdRo auch so?

Hatte bei WoW einen Deff-Tank, Hexer und Schurken. Der Deff-Tank wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe heißt bei HdRo Wächter (richtig?), der Schurke ist nicht zu vergleichen und nen Hexer im eigentlichem Sinne gibt es nicht. Soll ja auch nicht so sein, sind ja auch 2 unterschiedliche Spiele.

Zum Farmen(Goldverdienen) fand ich bei WoW den Mage sehr praktisch da er mit viel Dps mehrer Gegner gleichzeitig besiegen "kann". Gibt es bei HdRo auch eine Klasse die dafür geeigneter ist als andere? Oder welche Klasse wird am meisten benötigt? (Ich weiß das jetzt einige sagen werden Spiel das was dir Spaß macht, mache ich ja auch es dient nur zur Information).

Sind Abbau/Anbauberufe die einzigen in HdRo die Gold einbringen oder kann man mit verarbeitenden Berufen auch Gold verdienen?

Ich denke das sind erstmal alle Fragen die ich habe^^.

Danke für eure Hilfe, wenn einer Fragen zu WoW hat, kann er sie mir gerne per PM stellen.


----------



## Vetaro (6. Februar 2008)

Solospiel ist möglich, Gruppenspiel ist aber wichtiger. Aufgabenreihen enden oft mit Gruppenaufgaben. Es gibt vor stufe 50  drei große dungeon-instanzen, die aber genau wie in WoW kein bisschen gespielt werden müssen. Ich hab sie bis heute nicht gespielt.

Wächter sind Verteidigungsstarke Nahkämpfer, ja. Keine Hexerähnliche klasse. HdR-Schurken sind keiner WoW-Klasse sehr ähnlich.

Wächter und Waffenmeister können  am besten mehrere Gegner auf einmal besiegen (bitte jetzt nicht mit "aach, mit meinem Kundigen kann ich aber auch ganz gut reinhauen" ankommen). Wächter und Barden sind die meist-erwünschte Klasse bei Gruppensuchen, Waffenmeister und Jäger die am wenigsten nötigen. Seltene, auch benötigte Klassen sind Kundige und Schurken.

Abbauberufe sorgen schneller für Geld. Um mit Herstellerberufen reich zu werden, muss man eben den Beruf voll ausgebaut haben, und bis dahin ist es sehr lange hin. Für faulere wie mich ist das Rohstoffsammeln da der leichtere weg.


----------



## Aerogear (6. Februar 2008)

Supii, das ging ja Fix.

Die Wahl der Richtigen klasse hatte mich auch bei WoW sehr lange beschäftigt. Hatte 3 Charaktere bis LvL 45 (von 70) hochspielen müssen um zu merken das diese mir nicht liegen bzw. keinen spaß machen.

Denke ich werde heute abend mal einen Start in HdRo starten. Hab ja 7 Tage Zeit um mich zu entscheiden.

Wie sieht es denn aus in Sachen PVE oder RP Server? Ist es wirklich so das RP auch RP ist oder tut sich da nicht viel?

Da ich die Filme ja kenne hatte ich mir überlegt gehabt einen ElbenJäger zu spielen, aber nach deinem Tread werde ich wohl den Waffenmeister nehmen.

Wie sieht es denn mit den Servern aus? Welche sind denn noch nicht überfüllt? 

Gruß

Aerogear


----------



## Vetaro (6. Februar 2008)

Server-füllung ist nicht deutlich zu bemerken, daran musst du nichts festmachen.

Auf dem RP-Server wird wirklich RP betrieben. So ganz im echt. AUf den anderen Servern trifft man oft leute, die in ganzen Sätzen sprechen, dafür aber kein RP betreiben.


----------



## Aerogear (6. Februar 2008)

Bin mal gespannt, werde es heute abend mal ausprobieren falls nicht noch irgendeine lange installation dazwischen kommt^^.

Gruß und danke


----------



## Aerogear (7. Februar 2008)

So habe gestern das erste mal HdrO getestet. Elb Jäger^^.

Als erstes muß ich leider sagen, das die Grafik (abgesehen von den Videosequenzen) voll daneben ist. Würde es so Amiga500 Zeit nennen mit der tendenz zum C64.

Vom Gameplay kann ich jetzt noch nicht allzuviel sagen.

Gruß

Aerogear


----------



## Bartholom (7. Februar 2008)

du hattest einen amiga der eine derartige grafik darstellen konnte? krass! und dein C64 war nicht viel schlechter? oberkrass, das müssen ja total streng geheim limitierte supermaschinen gewesen sein, denn ich bin ja der meinung dass mein amiga selbst von der niedrigsten einstellung/auflösung jahre entfernt war. aber du bist ja sicher intelligent genug um bei kritik so sachlich zu bleiben dass sie nicht völlig lächerlich wirkt und dich als depp dastehen lässt, richtig?


----------



## Ascían (7. Februar 2008)

Aerogear schrieb:


> So habe gestern das erste mal HdrO getestet. Elb Jäger^^.
> 
> Als erstes muß ich leider sagen, das die Grafik (abgesehen von den Videosequenzen) voll daneben ist. Würde es so Amiga500 Zeit nennen mit der tendenz zum C64.
> 
> ...



Hmm...könnte unter Umständen an deinem Rechner liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die volle Pracht von Lotro zu geniessen sind schon gute Rechenknechte nötig.
Am besten wäre halt ein Dual Core 2,0+, 2GB DDR2 Ram, PCI-E nVidia 8800 GTS, und ab Buch 12 wird glaube ich sogar SLI unterstützt! Damit siehts dann nicht mehr "kacke" aus, weil man auf ultra-low ohne jeden Effekt spielen muss..


----------



## Malakas (7. Februar 2008)

Aerogear schrieb:


> So habe gestern das erste mal HdrO getestet. Elb Jäger^^.
> 
> Als erstes muß ich leider sagen, das die Grafik (abgesehen von den Videosequenzen) voll daneben ist. Würde es so Amiga500 Zeit nennen mit der tendenz zum C64.
> 
> ...



so ein amiga will ich auch ^^ 

ne aber mal ein tip: du kannst die Grafik/auflösung anpassen ; )


----------



## Aerogear (7. Februar 2008)

Mhh, wie gesagt war mein erster HdRo Tag gestern, möglich das da mit den Einstellungen was noch nicht Richtig gepasst hat. Mein System reicht definitiv voll dafür aus. 

--> Bartho dazu sag ich jetzt mal nichts.

Werde das heute abend nochmal ausprobieren und mich morgen nochmal dazu melden.


----------



## Forticia (7. Februar 2008)

WEil ich immer wieder Grafik lese . Es mag stimmen das bei einen High End Pc die Grafik besser ist keine Frage . Aber nicht jeder besitzt so einen PC gerade bei der Spielart in der WOW und Herr der Ringe angesiedelt sind sollte dies eigentlich nicht nötig sein . 

Wenn du bei Herr der Ringe einen älteren Pc hast wo du nur auf Niedirger Grafikeinstellung spielen kannst , sieht Herr der Ringe nicht mehr besser aus als WOW im Gegenteil ich würde sogar sagen deutlich schlechter weil du vieles vom Spiel gar nicht mehr sehen kannst . 

Beides sind sehr gute Spiele allerdings muß man sagen das wir uns im Spiel immer noch im ersten Buch befinden und sehr viele Inhalte noch gar nicht im Spiel sind . Von daher ist im Hinblick auf Langzeit Motivation denke ich noch sehr wenig zu sagen . Auch das du nur eine Fraktion spielen kannst mußt du bedenken das wird sich wohl auch nie ändern und das Monsterplay ist keine wirkliche Alternative da die Monster viele Dinge nicht wirklich können im Vergleich zu den Freien Völkern . 

Aber wie schon viele Gesagt es sind beides Sehr gute Spiele mit ihren eigenen Vor bzw. Nachteilen . Es entscheidet im Endeffekt die Vorlieben von jeden Einzelnen was er spielt (oder ob er sogar beide Spielt ) .


----------



## pandak1n (7. Februar 2008)

Ich kann

PvE=LotRO
PvP=WoW

nur bedingt zustimmen.

Richtiger wäre:

PvE=LotRO
PvP=GW oder DAoC

WoW ist ein Spiel, dass in allen Belangen gut, aber nicht perfekt ist. So bleibt die Frage nach Deinem Schwerpunkt...


----------



## Aerogear (7. Februar 2008)

Wie schon von mir im vorfeld erwähnt, war mein erstes Mmorpg WoW. Das ich knapp 1 1/2 Jahre gespielt habe. Das sich da einige Vergleiche bei mir bzgl. HdRo stellen ist ja klar. Bin ja in der Situation ziemlich voreingenommen.  Fakt ist aber zumindest bei mir, dass nach 1 1/2 Jahren WoW der Spaßfaktor weg ist.


----------



## Lord-Malmer (7. Februar 2008)

Aerogear schrieb:


> Wie schon von mir im vorfeld erwähnt, war mein erstes Mmorpg WoW. Das ich knapp 1 1/2 Jahre gespielt habe. Das sich da einige Vergleiche bei mir bzgl. HdRo stellen ist ja klar. Bin ja in der Situation ziemlich voreingenommen.  Fakt ist aber zumindest bei mir, dass nach 1 1/2 Jahren WoW der Spaßfaktor weg ist.




jo da kann ich dir echt nur zustimmen...ich habe knapp 2undhlab Jahre (!) WoW gezockt...also nach 6monaten wars ja schon zach..kA wie ich das so lange durchgehalten habe =P naja...neuen aufschwung hat das addon bc gebracht aber jetzt kommt wieder ein neues addon=noch mehr zeit investieren,wieder neue sets,neue inzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das is doch scheiße...bei hdro isses besser...gibt zwar nicht so viel pvp aber mehr pve möglichkeiten..das is echt pipifein.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja ich hör mal auf mim senf-dazugeben =) 

                 lg Lord-Malmer


----------



## Vetaro (7. Februar 2008)

Hier das letzte und klärende Wort zur möglichen Grafik in  HdRO: Kennse den schon?

Wenn ein PC das nicht mitmacht, ist das kein gültiger Kritikpunkt am Spiel. Das wäre es nur, wenn das Spiel als Hardwaremonster bekannt wäre - was aber ja nunmal nicht der fall ist, auch normale leute können tolle Grafik in dem spiel sehen. Der fehler liegt also beim Kritiker.


----------



## Bartholom (7. Februar 2008)

Forticia schrieb:


> Es mag stimmen das bei einen High End Pc die Grafik besser ist keine Frage



ich weiss nicht wie der einzelne nun "high end" definiert, aber mein rechner ist ca. 2 jahre alt und ich kann in 1280 x 1024 mit detailstufe "sehr hoch" schön flüssig spielen, von daher denke ich doch dass man auch auf deutlich älteren/schwächeren systemen zumindest in 1024er auflösung und mit mittleren details noch gut spielen können sollte, und selbst da sieht die grafik noch recht schick aus.
welchen grafikstil man persönlich bevorzugt ist eine andere frage, logisch, aber rein von dem was für spieler mit durchschnittlich ausgestatteten rechnern machbar ist liegt HDRO auf keinen fall hinter WoW.


----------



## midow (9. Februar 2008)

Naja, also mich kotzt WoW nach 2 Jahren richtig an, der Mist an WoW ist halt das es nir wirklich neuen Content gibt, klar es kommen neue raidinstanzen und Daily Quests und Arenasaisons, aber das ist im Grunde alles das selbe, nur das man besser Items bekommt. Was mit an HdRO gefällt, ist das man durch die Bücher die regelmäßig neu kommen immer ein Stück mehr Story hat und so im Endgame auch nie die Luft dermasen raus geht wie in WoW. 

mfg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich dir einen ehrlichen rat geben darf, meiner Meinung entsprechend, hör erstmal auf mit MMOG spielen und warte auf WAR!

so on falls du HdRo mit WoW vergleichen möchtest sag ich nur:

Vergleichen wir doch mal eine Bananne mit einem Apfel: oh beides Obst, das wars dann auch wieder

any way euer Crash_Hunter


----------



## DarkSaph (9. Februar 2008)

Naja..ich hab mit WoW aufgehört, nicht weil das Spiel nicht geil wäre, sondern weil es viel zu viele Idioten gibt. Ich hab jetzt vor ein paar Tagen mit HdRO angefangen und es macht mir deutlich mehr Spaß als WoW. Liegt einfach daran, dass es entspannter zugeht, dieses ständige Geprolle, wie man es von WoW kennt, gibt es nicht! Außerdem sind die Quests etwas einfallsreicher gestaltet und ne Hintergrundstory in nem MMo finde ich ist sowieso mal nice!


----------



## florianfurrer (9. Februar 2008)

Zahlt man bei Hdro auch abokosten oder nur einmal das game? wenn ja wieviel? das wäre nämlich der einzige wechselgrund der mich überzeugen könnte ein anderes MMORPG zu spielen


----------



## DarkSaph (10. Februar 2008)

florianfurrer schrieb:


> Zahlt man bei Hdro auch abokosten oder nur einmal das game? wenn ja wieviel? das wäre nämlich der einzige wechselgrund der mich überzeugen könnte ein anderes MMORPG zu spielen



Du zahlst auch Abokosten von 13 € pro Monat, kannst aber auch für einmalige 250€(Ich glaub es war etwas mehr oder weniger...ka) ein Lifetime-Abo kaufen, dh du brauchst danach nie wieder Abogebühren oder so zahlen.


----------



## Farodien (10. Februar 2008)

Also ich selber spiele WoW seit beginn und habe immer viel Spass gehabt, leider hat Blizzard in meinen Augen mit TBC das Spiel regelrecht Kaputt gemacht.

HDRO hab ich jetzt wieder angefangen weil WoW zur Zeit wieder ganz extrem langweilt und ich bin wieder sehr begeistert davon, was mich aber nicht Wotlk abbestellen lässt. Damit werde ich bestimmt wieder in WoW reinschauen, das liegt aber auch bestimmt daran, weil man HDRO nur spielen sollte wenn man Zeit und Ruhe hat und nicht schnell ein paar Ini´s rushen will oder sonst irgendwelche hektischen Aktionen machen will.

Die Diskussionen zur Grafik finde ich immer recht witzig, den beide Spiele haben ihren wundervollen Stil, klar ist WoW auf einem 486er Spielbar und HDRO ab 6800er anschaulich, aber das weiss ich vorher was ich meinem Rechner zutrauen kann und damit hat sich die frage dann was spiel ich sowieso für einige von Anfang an erledigt. Ich kann ja auch nicht Battlefield und Crysis vergleichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Was ich mir für beide Spiele im Moment wünsche:

WoW
- PVP wieder aktraktiver und ausbalancierter zu machen
- Die "alte Welt " wiederbeleben 
- Abschaffung der Addon Möglichkeit 
- Abschaffung der Flugmounts oder eine Globale Einführung dieser
- Weg vom Zwilling ( alle Chars sehen gleich aus in Set , teilweise ja sogar Klassenübergreifend )
- Ruffarmerei abschaffen und die Ruf-Items lieber Craftbar machen
- Viel härtere Massnahmen gegenüber Namensregelung ( Pommesmajo, und Butterbrot sind nichts mehr für mein Gemüt ), Spamerei, Bots und vorallem Beleidigungen und Runtermacherei (Vollnoob kannst ja garnichts, mit deinem Crapzeug musst nirgendwo hin) 
- Keine Einschränkung bei Instanzzugängen, wird schon jeder selber merken ob er es schafft oder nicht, ausserdem zeigt es dann mal wer wirklich spielen kann, weil mit Über- angepasster Rüssi ist es ja kein Problem diese zu schaffen, da ist nur das Problem des Zusammenspiels, was leider fehlt. Rein durchrushen, auf alles Bedarf und fertig-das ist es nicht was ich mir vorstelle von einem Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Weg mit den Prollwertungen
- Weg mit dem gläsernen Charakter (jeder kann sofort Skillung und Items sehen)
- noch einiges mehr......

HDRO
- Das die Community so nett und freundlich bleibt und sich nicht evtl. mal davon abbringen lässt.
- Das alle Pommesmajos und Butterbrote ausser bei den Köchen weiter ignoriert werden und nie eine Chance bekommen, es ist ja nicht so schwer sich einen halbwegs Intelligenten Namen auszudenken( Hilfestellungen gibt es ja bei der Charaktererstellung 
- PVP bedacht erweitern, so wie ich es jetzt kennengelernt habe finde ich es nicht schlecht aber ausbaufähig
- Bitte niemals irgendwelche Prollwertungen einführen

Ich finde es aber auch albern in einem Forum zu fragen was ich Spielen soll, wo ist der Thread wohin du in Urlaub fahren sollst? 
Überlege dir was dir besser liegt und was du ggf. bezahlen kannst/willst!
Vielleicht spielst auch mal garnichts und geniesst das zusammensein mit Freunden, das entspannt wesentlich mehr als alle Spiele der Welt.

Man kann aber auch in der Zeit wo andere 3x 70er hochspielen z.B. eine Fremdsprache lernen oder bei 10&#8364; die Stunde einen Nebenjob machen und sich einen Super Urlaub leisten oder den ersten Gebrauchtwagen anschaffen, Führerschein machen etc. also du siehst es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, wählen musst du selber....

In diesem Sinne....


----------



## Vetaro (10. Februar 2008)

Farodien, eine wunderschöne Wunschliste hast du da.
Nur sind leider ausnahmslos alle Punkte weit genug von der Realität entfernt. Das "Weg vom Zwilling" wird nicht durch die Einführung neuer Frisuren gemacht. Alles andere ist fern von Blizzards Politik und Überlegungen, gegenüber dem, womit sie sich mühe machen und womit nicht. Wenn jemand in der Hoffnung lebt, dass sein WoW doch noch in diese Richtung verbessert wird, ist Jetzt der richtige moment, die Pinke Brille abzunehmen und zu fliehen.

Da die HdRO-Wünsche ja eigentlich nur sind, nichts zu ändern und alles beizubehalten, ist damit alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Efgrib (11. Februar 2008)

für vielspieler wie mich kann ich hdro leider nicht so uneingeschränkt empfehlen, ich spiel so täglich 3-5 stunden, am wochenende auch mal mehr, da ist man nach 5 monaten definitiv mit dem ganzen inhalt durch, fängt an zu twinken (was bei hdro mir so wenig spass gemacht hat wie in keinen andren game, da man ja für die traits gezwungen ist alle startgebiete abzuklappern gibts schon nach dem ersten char nichts neues mehr zu entdecken) und wartet dann, dass alle 2 monate (woraus nun schon 4 geworden sind....) n patch kommt der einem für 1,2 wochen wieder inhalt liefert, um dann wieder min. 6 wochen zu warten... pvmp macht mir kein spass, also bleibt mir wirklich nichts zu tun. leider. mein account ist mittlerweile stillgelegt, komme wieder wenns das erste große addon gibt, bis dahin spiel ich was anderes.

ganz nüchtern betrachtet ist hdro ein grinder vom feinsten, zwar äusserst hübsch verpackt. aber massig grind. grinden für die traits (au fein, 300 trolle grinden, damit vitalität um 5 punkte steigt...), massig rohstoffe grinden fürs handwerk (mein goldschmied bräuchte mal eben noch 5000 erz zur großmeisterstufe...), massig ruf grinden (für was eigentlich?), massig monster oder freie im pvmp grinden (in wow wird ja gejammert das es nur 4 bg's gibt, hdro liefert sogar nur eins).... auch roleplay ist für mich keine alternative, ich bin hardcore-rollenspieler auf einem uo-freeshard, da kann ich über die beschränkten möglichkeiten die mir hdro bietet nur lachen, und über die mangelnde akzeptanz selbst auf dem rp-server nur weinen..., forderndes pve beschränkt sich auf 2 raidinstanzen, und für mich persönlich reicht es, sowas einmal durchgespielt zu haben (wozu sollte ich auch nochmal rein, der balrogg ist tot, macht ja keinen sinn (da wären wir weider beim hardcore-rp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

versteht mich nicht falsch, bis level 50 ist das spiel toll, lässt man die grinderei mal aussen vor, atmosphäre stimmt, das questen macht spass, aber danach? was bleibt einem zu tun, wenn man monotones grinden net mag? hdro hat das gleiche problem wie wow: auf max-level ändert sich das spiel rapide, nur in gegengesetzte richtungen, während man in wow schnell in gefahr gerät, keine zeit mehr für was anderes ausser spielen zu haben, macht sich bei hdro schnell die langeweile breit... es gab im offiz. forum schon 3! monate nach release einen langen thread zum thema: und was machen wir jetzt? wohl wieder was andres spielen...

für wenig-spieler, die in der woche nur 10-20 stunden spielen ist hdro sicher eine gute empfehlung, die sind damit sicher gut beschäftigt den jetztigen inhalt (plus noch kommende bücher) bis zum erscheinen des addons überhaupt komplett zu erleben, und zu erleben gibt es (bis maxlevel und die erste zeit danach) ein wirklich gutes spiel, nur mit der dauermotivation haperts noch, aber ich bin auf jeden fall gespannt auf die kommenden erweiterungen, da spiel ist ja nichtmal  ein jahr alt und noch trau ich den jungs und mädels von turbine einiges zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (11. Februar 2008)

Farodien schrieb:


> WoW
> - PVP wieder aktraktiver und ausbalancierter zu machen
> - Die "alte Welt " wiederbeleben
> - Abschaffung der Addon Möglichkeit
> ...



Achso du willst TBC Abschaffen?^^


----------



## Triklops (11. Februar 2008)

Hmm also ich hab jetzt HDRO ein paar Wochen getestet. Vielleicht ist es auch einfach zu wenig Zeit gewesen, aber vom Hocker reisst es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Wie damals Guild Wars krankt HDRO irgendwie daran, dass sich WoW viel flüssiger spielt. 

Also das soll jetzt kein Flamethread werden, ich zock auch weiter noch HDRO und warte auf die Erleuchtung die mich dazu bekehrt. Bisher sehr positiv finde ich: 

- die Titel sind sehr motivierend und bis Level 20 nicht zu sterben ist ein absolut engagiertes Ziel
- das Spiel ist aus reiner RP Sicht natürlich um einiges besser als WoW
- Die Filme sind spannend und gut gemacht, auch die Story Sequenzen ingame sind gut.

Negativ: 

- Die Kämpfe sind einfach nicht flüssig. Ständig hör ich "ihr könnt das nicht in der Bewegung machen" o.ä.. Abbrechen und wegrennen geht auch nur mit Verzögerung. Kiten und ähnliche etwas herausfordernde Taktiken sind meines Wissens nahezu unmöglich. 
- die Quests. Dies ist eh verbunden mit meiner Abneigung gegen lange Texte. Ich hatte als Mensch irgendwas um die 35 Quests im Buch (mit Level 9!) und hatte nicht den blassesten Schimmer wo ich hin muss. Auch das lesen der Quests brachte nicht immer die Erlösung, buffed.de hat da schon mehr geholfen.. trotzdem alles nicht wirklich innovativ. 
- man kann nur die "Guten" spielen. Ja, ich hasse Hobbits, fand sie im Buch schon so grauenhaft das ich jubellierend durchs Zimmer gesprungen wäre wenn es einen erwischt hätte. Menschen und Elben, naja.. geht so. Zwerge sind cool. Aber die Bösen fehlen mir. :-( Ein "For the Horde" und ein folgender Angriff auf ein ungeschütztes Dorf ist für mich weitaus stimmungsvoller als ein "Ja edler Herr" und dann Schafe retten gehen.
- HDRO hat keinen maximierbaren Fenstermodus (nervt tierisch bei 2 Monitoren)
- das Buch der Taten. Eine sehr gute Idee, wenn auch sehr grindlastig. Aber jetzt mal im Ernst - ich hab noch nie sowas unübersichtliches gesehen. 1000 Checkboxes die dann unterschiedliche Sachen anzeigen, hab sofort komplett die Übersicht verloren
- Questanzeige rechts unten... kaum lesbar, viel zu groß, es geht definitiv besser
- Generell die Übersichtlichkeit. Ja, WoW ist auch nicht so toll im Vanilla Interface. Aber dafür gibts addons, die alles individuell gestaltbar machen. Gibts bei HDRO nicht. WoW spielen im Standardinterface? Nie im Leben... aber HDRO auch nicht. In den meisten Fällen hab ich nicht mal mitbekommen das ich nen Level aufgestiegen bin, weil das Chatfenster einfach überhaupt nicht konfigurierbar ist und ständig idiotische Meldungen wie "xy besiegt bissiger Wolf" auftauchen und die wichtigen Nachrichten versperren. Auch die Minimap lässt sich hier aufzeigen, man kann nicht "pingen", in einer Stadt ist alles voller Grüne Punkte (die gesamte Karte ist dann eigentlich grün) und erkennen kann man so gut wie nix. 
- die Community ingame ist auch kein Haufen Heiliger. Bin einige Male unglücklich im Kampf gegen Mobs verstorben und neben mir stand ein Lvl 50er und hat blöd zugeguckt, obwohl klar war das ich verrecke. 
- die Grafik: Der Verantwortliche für die Animationen gehört entlassen. Grauenhaft! 
- und last but not least: ich mag kein RP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab schon DSA damals im Keller gespielt und die ganzen AD&D Bücher gelesen. Aber Bard's Tale war mir halt schon immer lieber als Planescape Torment (rein subjektiv)

Für mich ist HDRO ein Spiel für Leute, die sehr viel Wert auf RP legen. Nun, das ist nichts für mich. Nun könnte man argumentieren das MMORPG ja *gerade* Roleplay im Namen tragen. Aber es ist immer eine Sache, wieviel Wert man darauf legt. 10% auf RP oder 90%. Für mich ist RP die Charakterentwicklung und nicht endlose Texte und schwerfällige Reden.

Der Kampfablauf ist definitiv schlechter als bei WoW, es gibt weniger Möglichkeiten und der Kampf verläuft weitaus weniger flüssig. Wer hier also wert drauf legt, wird bei WoW sicherlich besser bedient. 

Generell finde ich WoW weitaus (!) einsteigerfreundlicher. Das Spiel läuft einfach "rund". Dafür ist es im Endgame grottenschlecht außer man hat 10 Stunden am Tag Zeit, aber bis 70 hat man einen Heidenspaß. Kann natürlich sein, dass es bei HDRO genau andersrum ist. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich das nie erfahren werde weil ich auf Grund des schlechten Spieldesigns nicht lange genug durchhalten werde.  

Ich verstehe aber jeden der HDRO vorzieht. Es gibt einfach kein generelles "besser" oder "schlechter", es ist einfach die Frage was man persönlich vorzieht.


----------



## Firesign (12. Februar 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> ständige BUGS:  HDRO



Spezifiziere das bitte mal. Bei WoW hatte ich oft Abstürze in den Instanzen MC / BWL - später bei Mag. und Kara war auch total verbuggt.

Bei HDRO hatte ich bisher noch keinen DISC. Das einzige ist, dass das Spiel mehr lagt in den Städten.


----------



## Firesign (12. Februar 2008)

Firesign schrieb:


> Spezifiziere das bitte mal. Bei WoW hatte ich oft Abstürze in den Instanzen MC / BWL - später bei Mag. und Kara war auch total verbuggt.
> 
> Bei HDRO hatte ich bisher noch keinen DISC. Das einzige ist, dass das Spiel mehr lagt in den Städten.


----------



## Ost (12. Februar 2008)

Ich komme auch von WOW und hab dort 2,5 Jahre Pala gezockt.
Mir ging das ganze Itemgefarme am Ende und das es nix mehr solo zu tun gab, nur noch auf die Nerven. 
Und am Ende sehen alle gleich aus, eine eigene Definition des Charakters war fast nicht möglich.
Das am Ende nur Raiden PVP und Ruf-farmen bleibt war mir zu öde.
Hat mir schon gestunken mit BC alle meine mühsam erkämpften Items zu verschrotten und nun tut Ihr das wieder Oh Gott Nein Danke!

Bin dann zu HdRo gewechselt und habs nicht bereut, ausser das Ich mein Flugmount und soviele Leute
zurücklassen musste die mir dort ans Herz gewachsen waren.
Gruß an meine alten Gilden-Kollegen!

In HdRo kann Ich meine Char besser Individualsieren über Klamotten, Tugenden, Titel.
Auf Grafik usw. will Ich nicht eingehen das wurde schon breit diskutiert.

Ich finde einfach das Gameplay in HdRo viel herausfordernder, da es zum Glück keine Tools/Addons gibt die einem die Arbeit abnehmen. Jeder in der Gruppe muss wirklich aufpassen was er tut.
Jeder Klasse ist wirklich gefordert aktiv am Geschehen teilzunehmen.

-Der Jäger is nich nur DD sondern muss auch aufpassen das keiner am Gift verreckt.
-Der Waffenmeister bombt nich nur rum mit seinen AOe`s sonder ist auch ein unterstüzender Tank da er bei grossen Gruppen die aggro gut von den Heilern abhält.
-Der Barde ist zwar primär der Heiler kann aber auch sehr gute unterstüzende buffs an die Ganze Gruppe verteilen.
-Der Schurke ist kein DD aber die Fähigkeit den gegner zu Behindern und die Gruppenattacken auszulösen machen Ihn zu einem Top-Mitglied der Gruppe.

Ich könnte alle Klassen aufzählen das würde aber zu weit Führen, jeder Klasse ist etwas von beidem DD und Supporter.
Es sind einfach alle Klassen besser ins geschehen eingebunden als in WOW und wenn der Barde mal Aggro was solls, One-Hit-Kills hab ich bisher noch bei keinem Iniboss an einem Nichtank erlebt.

Noch was zu dem Story-Streit.
In WOW gabs es ein paar gute Story-quests das stimmt schon nur wirklich eine roter Faden war kaum erkennbar. In HdRo kennt zwar jeder die Geschichte aber die Entwickler haben die Quests wirklich super gestaltet, so dass man wirklich das gefühl hat man unterstützt die Gemeinschaft des Rings mit seinem Charakter (z.B. Die Questreihe in Evendim wo man am Ende den Edelstein besorgen muss, damit Elrond für Aragorn "Narsil" neu  Schmieden kann.)

Natürlich gibts auch negatives in HdRo 
-Wie das Reiten: man muss für alles absteigen, vom Pferd aus mit nem NPC sprechen oder mit nem Händler ist nich drin.
-Das Auktionshaus lässt sich nicht richtig sortieren "Rezeptsuche"
-Die Levelabhängigen Bankfächer
-Und am meisten nerft mich, dass Ich auch mit nem Lev. 50 von nem lev. 5 Bilwiss gestunnt, entwaffnet, vergiftet werde. Total lächerlich!

Aber HdRo ist noch Jung und Ich bin voller zuversicht.

Also habt Spaß bei was auch immer, Menschen sind verschieden und Spiele sollten es auch sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Ost (Ex-Pala, Lothar, Boten des Lichts)


----------



## Vetaro (12. Februar 2008)

Genau. WoW hat auch jahre gebraucht, bis man vom Reittier aus mit NPCs sprechen konnte. Wollt ich nur mal so anmerken.


----------



## Dmgiza (13. Februar 2008)

Hey, bin wow gamer seit anfang an. muss sagen das ich hdro nie gespielt habe aber aufer gc 07 gesehen habe und auch zugeschaut hab. was die grafik angeht ok is gut aber is ja auch neuer als wow. story hdr hat ne story super, 1, gabs bücher seit ewigen jahrzehnten 2, gabs 3 wundervolle teile auf dvd. kennt also jeder die stry von hdr die quests ok mögen den spielspaß und die teilnahme an der geschichte auffrischen.
zu wow: wow hat auch ne story es gab 3 teile davor + paar addon's alle labbern hier von wow hat keine story daweih habter warscheinlich nich ma die ersten teile gespielt und nur weil es nicht verfilmt wurde und keine bücher gab heißt das nich es hat keine story, falsch wie gesagt es gab 3 teile wenn ich mir jetzt aufer wow hp alles durchles muss ich sagen kenn ich fast alles schon die namen etc. 
Die leute: mag sein das ihr recht habt das es in wow mehr kiddy's gibt  aber die habt ihr auch. bei mir hat sich einer beschwerd weil ich schrieb " mensch hat den die horde keinen zusammenhalt mehr" mekert mich genau so ein angeblich erwachsener an ich würde weinen und besoffen sein. das is der anchteil an wow die angeblich alt so superreifen sind meist nur unterforderte arbeitslose die nix anderes mehr zu tun haben auser wow zu zocken und nur das haus verlassen um sich chips zu holen. dabei wette ich das habt ihr auch. das is in MMORPG's normal, aber sagt nich bei euch gäbe es eine reifere cummunity. wartets nur ab die kiddy's kommen selbst noch zu euch nur is wow etwas früher dagewesen und die freuen sich das sieh es spielen können.

Zu laggs dc's ..... habe in meiner ganzen wow zeit vieleicht nur 20 dc's gehabt habe eine gute inet verbindung und von daher keine dc gefahr denke jedoch das es mit den dc's nicht an der verbindung vom gameserver zu eurem zuhause sondern zu der verbindung von eurem zum gameserver (scheiß leitung scheiß verbindung= dc)
laggs hab ich nur wenn die ini server neugestartet werden müssen das liegt dann daran weil zuviele leute in der selben ini hohe gefahr gerade bei den dailys. das werdet ihr bei hdro auch noch mitbekommen so bald ihr mal so viele und so volle server habt wie wir das das einfach mal passiert das kommt noch.

was das raiden auf 70 angeht und die abhängigkeit zum ruf farmen und bla bla bla.. würde ich einfach sagen wow für leute die etwas mehr zeit haben und auch arbeiten wollen um ans ziehl zu kommen, hdro für leute die es einfach ne nummer bequemer haben möchten.

aussehen des chars: ok das kotzt echt an bei wow am ende sieht jeder hunter aus wie jeder hunter usw.

so das wars erstmal von mir. Gruß an alle überzeugten wow gamer und auch den damen und herren von hdro viel glück.


----------



## Nagroth (13. Februar 2008)

Was will der Verfasser dieser Zeilen mir sagen. *Wörterbuch zur Hand*


----------



## celion (13. Februar 2008)

Mir gefällt es immer wieder wenn die Leute über die Namen und das Niveu mancher Spieler in Wow jammern.
Selber schuld, wechselt doch auf einen Server der mit RP- beginnt.

Ja leider ist eure Ausrüstung die Ihr so mühevoll gesammelt habt mit dem nächsten addon von Wow nix mehr wert. Aber was solls, ob ich mein schwer erfarmtes T5 gegen T6 oder später gegen lvl 73 etc. Sachen tausche ist sprichwörtlich "scheiß egal". 
Und falls ihr glaubt bei HdRo wird es nie eine Lvl erweiterung geben der sollte mal darüber nachdenken ob euch in ferner Zukunft in diesem Spiel überhaupt noch was geboten wird.

@ Nagroth.... auf solche hirndurchweichte Komentare wie der von dir kann hier bestimmt jeder verzichten!!!

mfg


----------



## Nagroth (13. Februar 2008)

Ich möchte nur das Leute die hier etwas schreiben auch darüber nachdenken in welcher Form sie es tun.
Manches von dem was geschrieben ist, kann man nicht ernsthaft lesen. Kann ja auch ruhig Fehler haben, aber eben nicht NUR von Fehlern strotzen.


----------



## Döner-Bratwurst (13. Februar 2008)

Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann streiten sich die HDRO und WoW spieler noch heute.....


----------



## Naeblis (13. Februar 2008)

celion schrieb:


> @ Nagroth.... auf solche hirndurchweichte Komentare wie der von dir kann hier bestimmt jeder verzichten!!!
> 
> mfg



nö ich nicht! ganz ehrlich hab ich mich nämlich genau das auch gefragt!

ich finde es eigentlich immer unvorteilhaft seine meinung über ein spiel zu äußern welches man selbst nicht gespielt hat. da stimmt dann irgendwas nicht, denn sich eine meinung über etwas bilden was man nicht kennt, heißt "voreingenommen sein". aber das passiert vielen menschen, mir bestimmt auch in manchen dingen. 

es wurde das thema hintergrundstory erwähnt. ich lese für mein leben gerne! und hab herr der ringe mehr als 4 mal gelesen. und die story ist für mich die non plus ultra fantasygeschichte! alleine deswegen ist für mich hdro schon mein spiel obwohl ich noch nicht 50 bin oder sonst was erreicht habe!
dann hab ich mal ein wow-buch zur hand genommen... ich war von vornerein sehr voreingenommen (da haben wir es wieder) aber ich wollte mich vom gegenteil überzeugen. als ich dann die ersten paar sätze gelesen habe, wurde mir schon klar dass ich mit dieser geschichte auf keinen grünen zweig komme. mal abgesehen davon das auf der ersten seite ca. 4 rechtschreibfehler waren, waren die sätze sowas von banal geschrieben. das hätte ich ja hinbekommen und nein ich bin kein schriftsteller hehe.

ich will jetz hier kein, welche geschichte ist besser, bla lostreten. aber ich bin der meinung das die wow geschichte und das spiel allgemein etwas, wie soll ichs sagen, einfacher gestrickt ist. deswegen kommt das spiel glaub ich auch bei jüngeren spielern so gut an! was natürlich kein problem ist, im gegenteil es ist sogar sehr verständlich! dazu kommt dann das blinke,blinke itemzeugs und zack hat man eine schöne einfache welt geschaffen. bei hdro ist das nicht so einfach. die welt ist eher real gehalten und die geschichte ist eine ohne viel zauberei und explosionen in allen regenbogenfarben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das macht meiner meinung nach das ganze etwas uninteressanter bei jüngeren. 

naja wie auch immer, jedem das seine! der eine mag lieber die geschichte und der andere eben die. ist doch alles total bums! ich verstehe die leute nicht die sagen dieses oder jenes spiel ist besser. man sollte in solchen äußerungen immer ein "für mich" vornedran stellen dann ist alles gar kein problem!

so jetzt hab ich doch tatsächlich was zu dem thema gesagt. bin selbst erschrocken. naja machts gut!

PS: hab extra alles klein geschrieben, weil shift anschlagen echt stressig ist hehe
PSS: ach ja und zum thema auf wow RP Server wechseln... da gibts nicht wirklich einen unterschied mehr zu normalen servern!


----------



## Theroas (13. Februar 2008)

Gebe Nagroth und Naeblis da mal ganz recht, wenn ein User sich 'ausdrücken'
möchte, dann bitte lesbar und strukturiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kommentare wie: 'Was will der Verfasser dieser Zeilen mir sagen. *Wörterbuch zur Hand*'
sind in diesem Fall keineswegs hirndurchweicht und ich möchte darauf auch sicher
nicht verzichten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele nach knapp 3 Jahren World of Warcraft nun selbst seit 2 Wochen Herr der
Ringe Online und kann soweit beurteilen: HdRO bietet an Spieltiefe und Abwechslung
einiges mehr als World of Warcraft.
Wenn man viel wert auf Statussymbole, Erfolgsstories und *bling bling* legt, dann ist
World of Warcraft hingegen die erste Wahl.


----------



## celion (13. Februar 2008)

Zu meiner Verteidigung muß ich sagen sagen das Nagroth seine Antwort
umgeändert hat....  aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klkraetz (13. Februar 2008)

Zitat von : Naeblis:

ich finde es eigentlich immer unvorteilhaft seine meinung über ein spiel zu äußern welches man selbst nicht gespielt hat. da stimmt dann irgendwas nicht, denn sich eine meinung über etwas bilden was man nicht kennt, heißt "voreingenommen sein". aber das passiert vielen menschen, mir bestimmt auch in manchen dingen.

Ich kann dazu nur sagen das Dmgiza HDRO nicht schlecht gemacht hatt!! Er hatt nur seinen Standpunkt vorgetragen und WOW verteidigt.

So long.


----------



## Nagroth (13. Februar 2008)

Sofern man entschlüsseln konnte was Dmgiza dem Leser mitteilen wollte, dann ja. Nun da die meisten von uns in der Lage sind zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen geb ich dir Recht. Er hat sowohl WOW als auch HdRO unvoreingenommen miteinander verglichen (mich hat nur sein Deutsch furchtbar genervt).

Wegen der Hintergrundgeschichte vielleicht mal einen Hinweis: *Silmarillion*

Vielleicht wird noch so manchem Spieler in HdRO etwas mit und durch diesen Begriff was lernen (HdRO hat hierzu zwar nicht die Lizenz aber dies spielt denke ich keine so große Rolle in diesem Fall).

Viel Spaß bei der Recherche!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Februar 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob er WoW wirklich verteidigt hat. Hier nochmal Dmgizas punkte im Überblick (Zusammenfassung ganz am Ende):

"Wir haben mehr Kiddys, ihr aber auch. "
Danach folgt ein beispiel, wie dämlich einige WoWler sind. Kein pro-WoW-Argument.

"Der angeblich so reife Anteil an WoWspielern besteht aus unterforderten Arbeitslosen, die ausser WoW zocken nur das Haus verlassen, um Chips zu holen."    Kein pro-WoW-Argument

"Ich hatte in meiner WoW-zeit nut 20 Disconnects".
Hierzu meine Meinung: Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wie er über Jahre eine Strichliste führt. Das war ne gefühlte Zahl, es können auch 40 oder  12 gewesen sein.

"Auf 70 muss man zum raiden ruffarmen" - Kein Pro-WoW-Argument in sicht.
Dafür eine voreingenommene Meinung zu HdRO: "hdro für leute die es einfach ne nummer bequemer haben möchten"

"In WoW sehen alle charaktere letztendlich gleich aus, das kotzt mich an." Kein pro-WoW-Argument

*Auswertung:*
_Argumente, die WoW *nicht* verteidigen:_ Vier
_Voreingenommene Meinungen zu HdRO:_ Eine
_Argumente, die WoW deutlich verteidigen:_ Null


----------



## Heronimo (14. Februar 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> die ausrüstungen sehn bei wow einfach klasse aus im vergleichh zu hdro(klar soll der story nah sein aber manchmal find ich siehts aus wie kelly family:-))))




Hier muß ich dir entschieden weidersprechen.

In HdRO sieht mein Char, mit steigendem Level, nicht immer mehr wie ein mutierter Powerranger aus.
Klar ist es schön wenn ein besonders tolles Item auch nach etwas aus sieht, aber bei WoW ist das einfach to much.
Die hätten den Designern mal die Drogen weg nehmen sollen. ;P


MfG, Heronimo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (14. Februar 2008)

Dmgiza schrieb:


> alle labbern hier von wow hat keine story daweih habter warscheinlich nich ma die ersten teile gespielt



hamwer aba doch! ich werde ja ungern persönlich, aber wollen wir eine wette abschliessen dass du noch in den kindergarten gegangen bist als ich damals warcraft (teil 1, den ohne nummer) gekauft habe?
der punkt für die story geht so oder so an HDR, so viel hintergrundmaterial kann blizzard gar nicht auf den markt werfen dass es genug wäre um irgendwann mal an tolkiens werk heranzureichen.

was den rest angeht: wie immer kann man da nur probespielen empfehlen, danach dann einfach das spiel weiterspielen mit dem man den meisten spass hatte, egal ob WoW oder HDRO.


----------



## Nagroth (14. Februar 2008)

Silmarillion lesen! Dann weiß man was für eine Hintergrundgeschichte der Herr Tolkin entwickelt hat. Da kann WoW mit seinen eher mäßig begabten Schriftstellern nicht hinterherkommen.


----------



## Norei (14. Februar 2008)

Dmgiza schrieb:


> zu wow: wow hat auch ne story es gab 3 teile davor + paar addon's alle labbern hier von wow hat keine story daweih habter warscheinlich nich ma die ersten teile gespielt und nur weil es nicht verfilmt wurde und keine bücher gab heißt das nich es hat keine story, falsch wie gesagt es gab 3 teile wenn ich mir jetzt aufer wow hp alles durchles muss ich sagen kenn ich fast alles schon die namen etc.


Der Unterschied ist nicht die Menge an Seiten. HdRO hat eine Story und einen roten Faden, nämlich den Kampf gegen Sauron. Das wird sich auch mit Addons nicht ändern(!) WoW hat haufenweise verschiedene Gruppierungen etc. und dementsprechend viele Storylines. Und was nun die Nachtelfen mit den Gnomen zu tun haben, erschließt sich im Spiel nicht. Ebensowenig wieso mein Charakter erst durch ein Tor musste und dann demnächst gen Norden schippern muss. Die Story von WoW lebt, verändert sich stetig und ist zu verästelt, um im Spiel lebendig zu werden. Das ist das eigentliche Problem von WoW.


----------



## Bartholom (14. Februar 2008)

das ist nicht nur das problem von WoW sondern generell des genres: auf der suche nach neuem "geilen content" kramen die designer immer merkwürdigeren kram aus der tasche, ohne rücksicht auf verluste, hauptsache ein paar nörgler bekommen ein noch 2 meter längeres schwert usw.
da ist es genauer betrachtet ganz gut dass man bei HDRO aus dem was schon vorgegeben ist das maximum an atmosphäre herausholen muss statt einfach gigantomanisch draufzupacken.


----------



## Tendrol (14. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe auch WoW Gespielt und zwar schon in der BETA und habs dann auch noch 3 weitere Jahre Gezockt.Ich muss dazu Sagen das ich über 30 Jahre binn und mir die Leute in WoW einfach zu Jung waren und auch für Stundenlange Raids hatte ich keine Zeit mehr.Da ich das Buch HDR Gelesen habe und die Filme von HDR am besten finde was je eine Leinwand gesehen hat musste ich ja früher oder später zu LOTRO kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mich hat auch die ständige Goldwerbung genervt und jeden Tag nach der neusten UI Mod schauen auch.
Denn das gibt es alles in LOTRO nicht (die Goldwerbung hält sich noch in einer nicht fetstellbaren menge) denn Lotro läst keine Änderung am Code zu ,sprich Automatisiertes Farmen (Farmbots) geht nicht.
Am meisten war ich über die Grafik und Atmosfähre beeindruckt ,die Grafik auf Ultra Gestellt und dann hoch auf die Wetterspitze (Hardware voraus gesetzt).Ich sag nur Wahnsinn was die Jungs von Turbine da auf die Beine gestellt habe.Ok ok Kein Crysis das weis ich auch aber trotzdem sieht alles Spitze aus .Ich war auch über die Community sehr Angenehm Überrascht ,klar gibt es auch welche die erst 16 sind aber in LOTRO benehmen sich alle wie Erwachsene.Klar das auch ich oder auch andere mal jemand im Chat Aufziehen und einfach nur Müll in den Chat Schreiben.Wie einer weiter oben schon Geschrieben hat,es besteht kein Zwang hier Schreibt sich keiner Krank nur weil er den Endboss legen will(alles schon erlebt in WoW).
Aber jetzt kommst und ich musste es zweimal Lesen (was jetzt sogar ständig vorkommt )A FRAGEN DOCH TATSÄCHLICH HIGHLVL CHARS OB SIE HELFEN KÖNNEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  E I N F A C H SOOOOO.Das habe ich in den knapp 4 Jahren WoW eigentlich nur 2-3 mal erlebt und das waren dann noch welche aus der Gilde.Die Hilfbereitschaft ist einfach der Hammer. Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal für eure Hilfe die ihr mir(Gondrel auf Morthond) Geholfen habt. So ich für meinen Teil lege dir LOTRO an Herz.
MfG Gondrel


----------



## Malakas (14. Februar 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Was will der Verfasser dieser Zeilen mir sagen. *Wörterbuch zur Hand*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich fand das sehr treffend. da macht man sich die mühe ein block ohne punkt und komma, geschweige absätze zu lesen und weis anschliessend genausoviel wie vorher auch. ich rede hier auch nicht von tippfehlern oder gross und kleinschreibung. Die erwarte ich garnicht, auch von mir brauch sowas niemand erwarten. 

Es geht auch nicht darum hier jemand rund zu machen oder zu "flamen". Aber mal abgesehn von grammatik und satzbau. Der inhalt ist einfach blödsinn. das einzige was ich da positves rausziehen kann ist das die klischees bezüglich WOW-spieler voll bedient werden. Aussagen wie , ich habs auf irgendeiner messe 5min zugeschaut und kann mir jetzt ein Urteil bilden sind für mich bedeutungslos.
Genauso wie, wow hat ne tolle story. Nicht nur er hat wow 3 jahre gespielt, ich kenn auch die Warcraft spiele. eine Storie gibts, jedoch kann man die nicht mit Herr der Ringe vergleichen. 

Um auf Silmarilion zu kommen. User wie dieser werden schwierigkeiten haben überhaupt der Storie zu folgen. Einige Passagen sind einfach mit Namen und Orten überhäuft dass es schon fast notizen verlangt.
Am besten erstmal mit Der kleine Hobbit anfangen. ich finde dort gibt es auch tolle geschichten. 
Wer das Silmarilion aber gerne mag und mehr davon will, dem kann ich *Die Kinder Hurins* nur  wärmstens ans Herz legen ; ) sehr geile geschichte. 


Wer die Bücher gelesen hat und darauf hin das erstemal durch den Alten Wald huscht um Tom Bombadil zu treffen der wird schon wissen was das besondere an HDRO ist. Eine Welt die wirklich super umgesetzt ist und atmosphärisch wesentlich tiefer geht als es WOW überhaupt versucht. Das ist halt auch das besondere an HDRO...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (14. Februar 2008)

hab mir bis seite 7 hier alles durchgelesen, und ich muss sagen..das mir das alles total egal ist was alle hier schreiben. sinnlose vergleiche anstellen oder zukunftvisionen vorstellen finde ich hier nicht passend.
ich spiele Wow seit längerem,hab angefangen 4 monate vor Bc. Ich würde nur mal gerne HdRo testen,find aber iwie die TEstversion net. 

zum topic:

Kanns wen dan nur empfehlen alle games selbst zu testen. viele sagen *dieses game is schrott* *bäh,blöde grafik*. aber jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden,und da reicht nicht nen paar min in nem game zu verbringen.



währe sehr nett wen mir wer nen link geben könnte. will mir ja ne eigene meinung aufs game bilden.



--------------
frage,meine sig ist nun net mehr zu lange oder? mir hat wer von buffed geschrieben die wäre zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs geändert^^


----------



## Nagroth (14. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Manchmal frage ich mich warum es überhaupt noch Schriftsprache heißt....

Nun in diesem Forum gibt es gleich ziemlich weit oben ein Thema das dir wegen einer Testversion zumindest etwas hätte helfen können:

Testversion

Aber an dich noch ein Hinweis. Bitte melde dich nur auf dem deutschen RP Server an, sofern du auch RP betreiben möchtest (RP = Rollenspiel).

Viel Spaß beim Test.


----------



## Larandera (14. Februar 2008)

Danke, werde ich hoffentlich haben.
und ich hoffe ja wohl das ich rp in dem game machen kann,fehlt mir so in wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (14. Februar 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> Danke, werde ich hoffentlich haben.
> und ich hoffe ja wohl das ich rp in dem game machen kann,fehlt mir so in wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja kann man sehr gut  : ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roennie (15. Februar 2008)

seid gegrüßt, ich hab gestern diesen thread entdeckt und spontan gedacht "testest du das halt mal, vielleicht hat sich seit der beta wirklich was getan"

also ab in den laden, Spiel kaufen, nach hause, mehrere stunden updates.

Dann war ich irgendwann endlich im spiel und hab mir spontan nen hobbit jäger erstellt, und ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert. die athmosphäre ist wahnsinn und auch als rp spieler kommt man auf seine kosten, ich habe allein in der ersten stunde (während der erledigung meiner quests) zwei schöne rp gespräche geführt. als ich schliesslich aus dem tutorial raus und lvl 5 war, stand ich im regen und wollte aufgrund der realistischen umgebung nicht eher schlafen gehn bevor mein kleiner jäger nicht irgendwo ist wo er sich unterstellen kann.

bisher kann ich nur sagen: Daumen hoch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (15. Februar 2008)

Hab mir das nun downgeloadet(dauer 1 tag^^) und frage mich gerade wo ich nen acc machen kann. also erstellt habe ich nur hab keinen aktivierungsschlüssel da es ja die testversion eig ist. kann mir da wer helfen? wie hast du das gemacht,der der über mir ist?
achso,hast es gleich gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss aber sagen hab es über einen torrent geladen,da es auf keiner der HdRo Seiten möglich war die free version von dort zu laden. hab draufgeklickt,einen sound gehört und das war es dan schon -.-


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Februar 2008)

Check mal www.trylotro.com.

Da kannst du dir einen Trial-Key erstellen.


----------



## Seath (20. Februar 2008)

man sollte auch bedenken, daß es in hdro zur zeit nur das gebiet eriador gibt (so eine art kontinent).

rohan, gondor und die anderen gebiete nicht noch garnicht eingebaut. also alleine von daher ist das potenzial des spieles noch nicht einml annährend ausgeschöpft =)


----------



## DRancer1989 (20. Februar 2008)

Ich sag mal so ich habe 14 Tage HDRO ausprobiert und mein Fall ist es nicht, denn ich bin vollkommen auf WoW eingespielt und finde das Spielgeschehen und -verhalten in HDRO umständlicher.


----------



## Kaputo (20. Februar 2008)

Ich werde mir jetzt auch HDRO kaufen gehen.Hab die 7 Tage Testversion eben fertig und ich muß sagen echt Super Spiel jetzt schon WOW seit Relaise,aber ich werd es mal auf Eis legen^^

Bis dann in Mittelerde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gravios (20. Februar 2008)

jep das stimmt. seit dem letzten patch gibt es nur noch bugs... das ah geht mir vor allem aufn sack

Edit: sry ^^ bin nen paar seiten zu weit hinten *g*


----------



## Pymonte (20. Februar 2008)

> 1337speech - Wenn du es nicht mehr sehen kannst, spiel HdRO. Auf Belegaer ist es mir praktisch nie begegnet.



also weis ja nicht wer das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt hat, aber 1337speak wird so gut wie nie in WoW genutzt (man beachte das 1337 speak nicht lol/rofl/omg/wtf/wts/lfg usw einschließt)

1337speak ist z.B. r0fl, pwn3d, b4sh0rn, r0xx0r, l4me, $pr3ngk0mm4nd0 usw und das wird man selten in WoW treffen bzw habe ich noch nur extrem selten mal gesehn. 

Ich weiß, das ist haarspalterei, aber ich bin nun mal so pedantisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten stimmt alls größtenteils 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roennie (20. Februar 2008)

hab auch grad mal mein WoW abo gekündigt.
denk nich dass ich in nächster zeit genug von HdRo bekommen werd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab irgendwo vor n paar seiten gelesen dass fishing für HdRo geplant ist, gibts da nähere infos drüber?


----------



## Nagroth (20. Februar 2008)

Das Hobby Fischen kommt mit Buch 13. Genauere Informationen habe ich aber auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## warloc (20. Februar 2008)

ich spiel lieber wow weil die mehrheit meiner freunde dies auch spielt aber hdro will ich deswegen nich schlecht machen muss ja jedem selber gefallen


----------



## Souliak (20. Februar 2008)

Ich spiele WoW und HdRO jeweils seit Release und da beide Spiele ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben bin ich froh, je nach Lust und Laune wählen zu können.

Es gibt Phasen da macht HdRO keinen Spaß (aktuell: Die Bugs seit Buch 12, Auktionshaus praktisch unbrauchbar ohne Suche usw...) oder das Kampfsystem bringt mich zur Weißglut (entwaffnen, betäuben, Gegner buddeld sich ein.. argh!).

Für mich persönlich sind diese beiden MMORPGs die zur Zeit besten Spiele Ihrer Art auf dem Markt. Man schaue sich nur mal die Free2Play, aber Itemshop-basierenden Importspiele aus Fernost an. Aber nungut, jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Spiele kann man kostenlos testen und eine Community fragen welches Spiel man spielen sollte erübrigt sich, da man ohne Risiko sich selbst ein Bild von den Spielen machen kann.


----------



## Norei (21. Februar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> also weis ja nicht wer das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt hat, aber 1337speak wird so gut wie nie in WoW genutzt (man beachte das 1337 speak nicht lol/rofl/omg/wtf/wts/lfg usw einschließt)


Ich habe Mitte 2007 auf einem RP-PVE Server meinen allerersten WoW-Charakter erstellt. Der erste Satz im Chat, den ich las war:
l0l du n00b, ich knall dich wech
(statt knall könnte auch ein anderes Wort da gestanden haben. Auch wenn 1337speech nicht dominiert, ist es häufig vorhanden. Manchmal habe ich auch das Gefühl gehabt, die, die es nicht benutzen, haben nur nicht verstanden, wie es geht.


----------



## Teugen (21. Februar 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> ständige BUGS:  HDRO



ständige BUGS: WoW

ich nenne mal so ein paar Highlights wie: Orkschultern oder den berüchtigten Lootbug (für die die seit Anbeginn bei WoW dabei waren und noch heute Knieschmerzen haben).

Eine Wahl zwischen WoW oder HdRO muss jeder selbst treffen. Ich für meinen Teil kann behaupten: Wer PvE, viele nette Details und eine schöne Atmosphäre mag, ist bei HdRO besser aufgehoben. Wer sich an einer Itemspirale ergötzen kann und der "Arbeiterspieler" ist, der wird eher mit WoW glücklich.

Aber so pauschalisierte Aussagen wie BUGS, treffen auf beide Spiele zu, insbesondere nach großen Contentupdates.


----------



## Vetaro (21. Februar 2008)

..Wieso antworten eigentlich immernoch leute auf "Ständige Bugs: HDRO"? Das stand irgendwo auf seite Zwei oder sonstwas, ist das ein Running Gag? Wir wissen doch langsam mal, dass das auch auf WoW zutrifft. Allerdings wird die Wahrheit dieser drei-wort-aussage nicht dadurch getrübt,  dass ihr Fehler in anderen spielen aufzeigt!


----------



## Eraton01 (22. Februar 2008)

was regt ihr euch alle über das ah auf nur weil ihr mal bischen länger suchen müsst? bis jetz hab ich dadurch paar günstige sachen gefunden die ich sonst nicht gefunden hätte


----------



## MacLag (23. Februar 2008)

Ugtur schrieb:


> das kann ich nur bestätigen. Vor allem ist es nicht so, dass man bei einer Quest ca. 20 Mobs töten muss, um die geforderten 3 Felle zu bekommen. Nein, es reichen 3 Mobs, und man hat die 3 Felle. Jedenfalls hab ich bis jetzt (Waffenmeister, Level 17) noch nichts gegenteiliges festgestellt. Und eben die Community, egal auf welchem Server, viiieeeeel erwachsener. Sicher gibt's auch den einen oder anderen Querschläger. Aber die sind eher die Ausnahme.



das so nicht ganz korrekt, es kann durchaus auch mal passieren, dass man 6 z.B. Weinflaschen besorgen
soll und dafür etwa 20 Mobs verkloppen muß.

Ich stehe im Moment eigentlich vor der gleichen Frage wie der TE, habe HdRo damals gekauft und da es
auf meinem PC nicht wirklich flüssig lief (und aus ein paar anderen Gründen), aber dann wieder gelassen.
Nach nun 3 Jahren WoW finde ich zwar immer noch, dass es in vielem ein tolles Spiel ist, aber vor allem die
Community geht mir inzwischen nur noch auf den Keks. Da sind z.B. zu viele Leute die Ninja-farmen, einem
ungeniert Sachen vor der Nase wegschnappen um die man gerade kämpft und wenn man dann etwas sagt
kommen nur so "Nettigkeiten" wie "fu" oder ähnliches. Dauernd wird man angetellt: "ey, Bock auf Mecha?"

Random-Gruppen kann man in der Regeln total vergessen, weil ein Vollhonk ist immer dabei. PvP auf den
Schlachtfeldern ist bei uns auf Allianz-Seite nur frustrierend, es sei denn man geht mit der Stammgruppe in
die kleinen BG's. Aber im Alterac stürzen sie sich in 8 von 10 Fällen wie die Lemminge in den Untergang, damit man dann für praktisch Null Ehre 30-40 Minuten da herumzergen darf. Das was mir immer am meisten Spaß gemacht hat, Instanzen, vor allem heroisch, findet in kleineren Gilden kaum noch statt und die "Großen" brauchen dort ja eher nichts mehr. Irgendwie fehlen mir in WoW auch die Ziele, kommt auch
nichts wirklich Neues und ausserdem bin ich mächtig frustriert, dass es für meinen Mainchar (Vergelter) 
ausser den T-Sets und den PvP-Teilen praktisch keine wirklich gescheiten Sachen gibt in den Instanzen, was
sich ja auch mit 2.4 leider wieder nicht ändern wird.

Sorry, das war jetzt doch ein Bißchen viel Gejammere. Fazit: Ich habe nun eine bessere Hardware und
HdRo läuft jetzt viel flüssiger, also werde ich meine seit langem herumliegende 2-Monats-GTC mal einlösen
und schauen wie es mir gefällt, ob ich mich daran gewöhnen kann.


----------



## MacLag (23. Februar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> also weis ja nicht wer das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt hat, aber 1337speak wird so gut wie nie in WoW genutzt (man beachte das 1337 speak nicht lol/rofl/omg/wtf/wts/lfg usw einschließt)
> 
> 1337speak ist z.B. r0fl, pwn3d, b4sh0rn, r0xx0r, l4me, $pr3ngk0mm4nd0 usw und das wird man selten in WoW treffen bzw habe ich noch nur extrem selten mal gesehn.
> 
> ...



also als selten würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, bei uns gibt es einige Gilden mit solchen Namen z.B., vor
allem auf Hordenseite. Wobei mir das relativ egal ist.

Mir kommen in WoW nur viele Spieler vor wie Zootiere, die durch lange "Gefangenschaft" verhaltensgestört
sind. Bei manchen muß die Leertaste ja schon durchgebogen sein vor lauter Gehüpfe. Insgesamt herrscht in
WoW eine ziemliche Rücksichtslosigkeit, haben mir zu viele Mitspieler ein gestörtes Sozialverhalten und wenn
man sie fragt warum sie dieses oder jenes tun wird man angepöbelt. Wenn man sich in diesem Forum den
überwiegenden Teil der Beiträge durchliest wundert einen das nicht mehr.


----------



## Zghuk (23. Februar 2008)

hab hdro jetzt  3 wochen lang getestet (3 testaccounts) und finde es schon recht gut, aber das Interface/UI ist schrecklich und recht unflexibel, nicht zu vergleichen mit WoW. 

- Die Charaktere finde ich leider viel zu schlecht dargestellt, man kann zB nicht wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Elb sehen. 

- Da gibt es noch so viele kleine Unstimmigkeiten, die halt nerven. Das Talentsystem ist etwas enttäuschend, wie auch das Titelsystem (töte 100.000 Insekten um dich Insektenzerquetscher zu nennen dürfen...) Questmechanik ist leider manchmal recht unflexibel. 

- Gruppen im Anfängergebiet finden sich IMHO auch viel zu wenig, was vor allem bei der epischen Questlinie nicht so toll ist.

- Als großes Manko sehe ich, dass die Welt von HdRO manchmal so künstlich und tot wirkt... Da fehlt das Flair bissel. Die Städte, die ich bislang sehen durfte (Imladris, Bree, Zwergenfeste in den blauen Bergen) wirken nicht stark bevölkert und auch irgendwie fehlen da die Wuseligkeit echter Städte... für mich muss auch so eine Stadt viele NPCs auf der Straße enthalten!

- Die Animationen der Charaktere sind leider völlig unzureichend, weil zu wenig, um halbwegs realistisch zu wirken. Sehr schade. Irgendwie fehlt bissel auch die Stimmung. Das mit der Musik ist schon richtig toll, aber so kleine Gimmicks wären nett. 

- Das Craftingsystem find ich ebenfalls unzureichend im Vergleich. 

- Die Sounds sind wenig abwechslungsreich und langweilig.


WoW ist nunmal State of the Art; daran muss sich halt jedes Spiel messen. WoW hat mehr Erfahrung durch die 3 Jahre. Das merkt man halt besonders, wenn man noch die Anfänge von WoW in Erinnerung sich ruft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Persönlich macht mir WoW mehr Spaß. Wenn ich auf meinen Wolf durch die einsamen Gegenden Nagrands reite, mich der Geschichten der WoW-Bücher erinnere, dann die stimmige Musik im Hintergrund anhöre, dann hab ich einfach ein schöneres Erlebnis.


----------



## SixNight (23. Februar 2008)

HDRO hat nicht das gewissen Feeling wie WoW


----------



## Vetaro (23. Februar 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> HDRO hat nicht das gewissen Feeling wie WoW



/sign

Hab in HdRO noch nie Gewissen-Feeling gehabt.


----------



## Larandera (24. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich das nun vergleiche wie Zqhuk^^ 
Auch wen man nicht vergleichen soll,da lotro am anfang steht,und wow bald eher am abschwung.

Lotro:
128 Emotes. Darunter Möglichkeiten die Gesichtsausstrahlung zu ändern, zb Ist mein Char nun fröhlich,ängslicht,verwirrt? Oder einfach Pfeife rauchen?^^ Dadurch alleine ergibt sich eine Ausdrucksmöglichkeit für Charaktere,die so umfangend ist,wie sie bislang ihr gleiches sucht.

Sehr Detailreiche Gebiete,Innenräume wunderschön und nett gemacht. Der Charakter kann sich auf Stühle setzen. Die Welt ist wie gesagt Detailreich, die Nächte sind schön,die Gebiete und das Wasser sind nett gemacht. Bree ist sehr bewohnt. 

Man findet normaler weise jede lvl sorte. es gibt genug leute die lvl 10-50 sind. Vieles schaft man alleine oder zu 2. Gruppen habe ich bis jetzt immer gefunden.

Talent system ist gut durchdacht. Keine Skillung! Jeder kann durch das was er tut seinen eigenen Char so gestalten wie er ihn haben möchte. und keine 100.000 FLiegen töten,es reichen meist 50-150. Was sich,ohne es zu merken,nebenbei abläuft. Man Questet ja auch der Geschichte halber,und tötet dabei auch. Auf einmal hat man einen neuen Titel oder Fähigkeit,die es sich lohnt auszubauen,oder man lässt sie einfach weg.

Berufsystem ist extrem gelungen. Spieler tauschen,handeln etc oft untereinander,alles kann gebraucht werden, Berufe bauen gegenseitig auf,zb Waldhüter: Als Förster baut man Holz und Leder ab,was man für Bögen und andere Arbeit für Drechsler braucht. Nebenbei kann man als Bauer Sachen anbauen,was bedeutet das man Köche gut beliefern kann.

Sounds sind ok,aber es kann ja noch vieles kommen. Erst ein Gebiet frei: Eriador. Man gucke nurmal auf die Karte..Rohan,Gondor,Lindon,Mordor,etc sind noch nicht frei.

So Nun Wow,ich mache nen eigenen Post dafür.


----------



## Larandera (24. Februar 2008)

WoW. (2 Jahre selber gespielt. in den anfängen einem Freund zugeguckt)

Relativ wenige emotes. Verbeugen,Knicks etc Küssen schön und gut,man merkt aber das es alt ist. Keine Gesichtsausdrücke,keine richtigen Rp Emotes.

Gebiete zwar nett gemacht,jedoch merkt man das es auch alt ist, Städte sind zwar bewohnt,aber man merkt nicht das diese Leute ein echtes Leben haben. Sie stehen Tag ein Tag aus gleich da,bewegen sich kaum,außer die Wachen. 

Gruppe suchen ist auch nicht mehr das Wahre. Zwar für lvl 70 findet man relativ viel oder halt die Gilde,jedoch gibt es von stufe 17+ keine richtige  möglichkeit inis zu gehen,auser man findet nach langem suchen ne grp (meine erfahrung beim dauerzocken mit meinen vielen twinks...,das hat genervt^^)

Talentsystem. Kopiere diese Skillung von einem imba char und dan bist du auch so imba..
naja wie kann man es sonst nennen. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit den Char selber zu skillen,da man,mit einer schlechten skillung 1. nicht mitgenommen wird,in fds,gruul etc. 2.Sofort als Noob bezeichnet wird,da die skillung schlecht ist. Es gibt für jede Klasse fast nur eine perfekte skillung. Individualität wird vergebens gesucht. Ewiges umskillen für Pve-Pvp..

Beruf system ist zwar ok,aber es würde besser gehn. Craft sachen sind meist schlechter als die aus Instanzen. Auser man geht ssc für die gebundenen rezepte..

Der Sound ist gut gelungen. Nach den ganzen Jahren gibt es noch viel neues. Für Pvp ist aber sowieso immer der Media Player an^^.


Im direkten Vergleich hätte Lotro schon weithaus mehr als Wow. Ist aber auch nicht schwer,da es neuer ist. 
Wir werden sehen wo Lotro und wow sind,in nen paar Jahren. in ca schätze ich 2 Jahren ist Lotro vollkommen entwickelt. Der Umfang dürfte dannach extrem sein,ob sich da WoW noch halten kann?

Ich hatte ne schöne Zeit in WoW,2 jahre. Aber die punke: ewiges instanz abfarmen,ruf farmen,gold farmen und der Punkt,das es in Wow 0 Rp gibt, haben mich zum Wechsel gebracht. Mir ist es lieber mal nen Abend im poni mit meiner Sippe oder netten Leuten zu verbringen und mit dennen mein eigens angebautes Pfeifenkraut zu rauchen oder eigene Musikstücke zu spelen,als Gruul zu gehn^^

!*!WICHTIG!*!
Das soll kein Vergleich sein,es ist meine Meinung wie ich die Spiele zur Zeit erlebe oder erlebt habe!


----------



## Sturmi (24. Februar 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> Wenn ich das nun vergleiche wie Zqhuk^^
> Auch wen man nicht vergleichen soll,da lotro am anfang steht,und wow bald eher am abschwung.
> 
> Lotro:
> ...




Sehr schön beschrieben. Kan ndir in allen Sachen nur zustimmen. Daumen Hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (24. Februar 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> HDRO hat nicht das gewissen Feeling wie WoW



Das kann man halt sehen wie man will.

Für mich z.B. hat HdRO alles, was WoW nicht hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (24. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe HdRO nach einigen Stunden Demospielen nicht mehr gespielt. Es hat einfach nicht klick gemacht. Bei WoW erstellt du dir einen Charakter und bist gleich drin, bei HdRO merkt man richtig daß man noch in einem Anfangsgebiet ist und sich erst hocharbeiten muss um mehr Spaß zu haben.

Würde es aber nochmal ausprobieren, wenn WoW mir keinen Spaß mehr macht. AoC läuft bei mir nicht auf dem PC und WAR ist mir zu viel PvP also bleibt meine zweite Wahl HdRO.


----------



## Rappi (24. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe HdRO nach einigen Stunden Demospielen nicht mehr gespielt. Es hat einfach nicht klick gemacht. Bei WoW erstellt du dir einen Charakter und bist gleich drin, bei HdRO merkt man richtig daß man noch in einem Anfangsgebiet ist und sich erst hocharbeiten muss um mehr Spaß zu haben.

Würde es aber nochmal ausprobieren, wenn WoW mir keinen Spaß mehr macht. AoC läuft bei mir nicht auf dem PC und WAR ist mir zu viel PvP also bleibt meine zweite Wahl HdRO.


----------



## Heswald (24. Februar 2008)

raptorpet schrieb:


> Also ich habe HdRO nach einigen Stunden Demospielen nicht mehr gespielt. Es hat einfach nicht klick gemacht. Bei WoW erstellt du dir einen Charakter und bist gleich drin,



Stimmt das hab ich mal bei wow gemerkt.

Kaum war man etwas unterwegs wurde man schon von hochstufigeren einfach so zum Duell aufgefordert. Und das ohne irgendwas vorher zu sagen. Und wenn man nicht annimmt wird man als noob oder feigling bezeichnet. Und sowas auf einem Rp Server


----------



## Vetaro (24. Februar 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> Lotro:
> 128 Emotes. Darunter Möglichkeiten die Gesichtsausstrahlung zu ändern, zb Ist mein Char nun fröhlich,ängslicht,verwirrt? Oder einfach Pfeife rauchen?^^ Dadurch alleine ergibt sich eine Ausdrucksmöglichkeit für Charaktere,die so umfangend ist,wie sie bislang ihr gleiches sucht.



Ich weiß, ich oute mich nur zu gerne. Vor allem, weil so viele Leute so viele schöne vorurteile haben, die ihnen der Spiegel beigebracht hat. Aber: Ausdrucksmöglichkeiten, so umfangreich wie sie bislang ihres gleichen suchen gibts bei Secondlife. Rollenspielmöglichkeiten, die aktuell nur noch von Text-Rollenspielen übertroffen werden können, gibts bei Secondlife.
 Allerdings, ne community, von der gefühlte 50% Sätze wie "hi u want fuk" oder "i not english good" von sich gibt, gibts dort auch. Aber denkende Leute auch.


----------



## Bushkila (24. Februar 2008)

Will dazu auch mal meinen Senf geben ^^

Also ich hab über 1 Jahr WoW gedaddelt hab meinen ACC nem Kumpel gegeben weil ich aufhören wollte damit. 
Bin auch ganz gut weggekommen von dem game. hab mir weil ich nicht ganz aus dem Genre MMORPG aussteigen wollte LOTRO geholt weil es laut Arbeitskollegen gemütlicher sein soll wie bei WoW, sprich nich so auf Raids usgelegt und man kann auch ohne viel Zeitaufwand gute Items frühe oder später haben usw.
Ich spiel gekauft, spiel installiert spiel 4-5 Tage gedaddelt spiel liegt inner Ecke. 
Ich muss sagen ich bin zwar ein sehr großer HDR Fan aber mit diesem Spiel kann ich leider nichts anfangen.
Ok hab ich mir gedacht is ja kein Beinbruch gehst zu deinem Magger in und sagst dem der soll den WoW Acc wieder rausrücken weil ich doch ganz gern dabei bleiben will nur eben nich mehr so intensiv und nich mehr soviel Raiden usw.
Da sagt der mir ähmmm Dein ACC???? den hab ich verkauft. Ich nenHals von hier nach meppen aber kann es eben nemme ändern (leider)
die kohle hab ich zwar dann bekommen aber das bringt mir meinen ACC auch nemme zurück.
Neu anfangen hab ich auch kein bock druff weil keine lust auf das ewige gefarme.
Nahja doof gelaufen für mich.
Will euch eigentlich nur sagen bevor ihr so ne entscheidung fällt wie ich es getan habe, überlegt es euch gut in meinen Augen kannste LOTRO vergessen und ich trauer WoW echt hinter her.

So Long....


----------



## Weinripper (24. Februar 2008)

Um hier auch mal meine Meinung loszuwerden:

Sowohl WoW, als auch auch HdRO sind verdammt gute Spiele. Ich hab lange genug WoW gespielt um das beurteilen zu können, und HdRO seit der Beta, so dass ich mich da auch "relativ" gut auskenne.

WoW merkt man die "Blizzard-Gene" an, was meint, dass es so einfach zu bedienen und schnell-fesselnd wie Diablo ist. Und auch der Sammeltrieb nach neuen, besseren Items zeigt eindeutig, wo die Wurzeln liegen. Es mag deutlich komplexer sein, als Diablo, aber tief in seinem Herzen lebt es doch allein davon, was aber keineswegs negativ gemeint ist!
Diablo habe ich dafür geliebt und WoW auch.
Über die Grafik kann man geteilter Meinung sein, hate it or love it, was anderes gibts da net.

HdRO lebt nicht wirklich vom Item sammeln, das ist nur netter Bonus, vielmehr durch die Geschichte, die teils spannenden, teils lustigen, teils absurden Quests (ich sag nur Gasthausliga) und einfach durch die Tatsache, dass es Herr der Ringe ist. Dadurch mag es anfangs auch etwas sperriger sein, als WoW, was aber nicht negativ zu verstehen ist.
Jedoch benötigt es halt doch etwas Zeit, um den Funken der Begeisterung zu entfachen, aber mit der Zeit ist man doch fasziniert (Ich zumindest).

Ich wage jetzt mal, mögt ihrs mir verzeihen, den Vergleich mit alten Zeiten (ist aber meine persönliche Meinung):
WoW ist, wie schon gesagt, wie Diablo: Kurzweilig, spaßig, getrieben von Sammelleidenschaft nach immer neuer Ausrüstung!
HdRO ist mehr wie Baldurs Gate: etwas sperrig, wesentlich storylastiger, getrieben eben von der Story, den Quests und der Welt.

Das dürfte so der Hauptanhaltspunkt sein, was einem besser gefallen könnte!

Housing, Crafting, Raiden usw. lass ich einfach außen vor, denn es gibt grundsätzlich nichts, was man mit Patches nicht nachreichen oder verbessern kann!

Noch 2 kurze Anmerkungen zum Schluss:
1. an alle, die auf "dem anderen" Spiel rumhacken, schonmal dran gedacht, was noch alles kommt oder schon da ist? Warhammer Online, 40k Online, Age Of Conan, Vanguard, Ultima Online, "ein neues Blizzard MMORPG", etc.; wie wollt ihr da noch zum Spielen kommen, wenn ihr nur noch in anderen Foren rumflamed?

2. hier kam mal zur Sprache, Turbine hätte durch die Story eine Einschränkung und die Story von WoW könnte sich noch viel weiter entwickeln. Blizzard können in ihrem Universum schalten und walten wie sie wollen, Turbine hingegen muss in dem engen Rahmen, der vorgegeben ist, etwas schaffen, was die Spieler fesselt. Was jetzt schwieriger ist, muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

P.S.: Habt euch lieb! Jeder darf das spielen, was ihm besser gefällt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (25. Februar 2008)

Was mir gerade auffällt:

Herr der Ringe Online scheint durch ein entspannteres Spieltempo und weniger Gewichtung
auf Items und Statussymbole weitaus weniger Suchtkrüppel und Stubenhocker hervorzubringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arieos (25. Februar 2008)

also ich zock seit Dezember HdR, da wow außer immer wieder die selben inis und Dailys nix mehr zu bieten hatte. Ich spielte wow seit open beta und man hat alles gesehen .. das was mich zum schluß am meisten beschäftigt hat bei wow waren die ADDONS .. und bei freunden die Probleme mit diesen zu meistern ..  naja. Nicht wirklich inspirierend. Im Dezember hab ich mir hdr zugelegt. Atmo: der Hammer; Grafik: unglaublich schön; Community: kein LOL im Chat ...  unglaublich. 
Jeder hilft jeden, man bekommt keine blöden Antworten, jeder 50er streckt helfend auch nem lv 15 Char die Hand entgegen .. völlig toll. Wie schön, das man nicht als "Kacknoob" bezeichnet wird, wenn man mal was nicht weiß. scheiß, als zig Inis, tolle Rüstungen, etc. wenn die Community bei wow einfach scheisse geworden ist. 

Und was ich um einiges anders finde bei Hdr ... es ist mehr arbeit beim kämpfen .. kein addon was einem alles abnimmt .. man muss sein Char beherrschen können .. kein "one-button-for -all" ... .. find ich gut. Dann sind die klassichen Gruppenaufstellungen ( tank, heiler, bla bla ) auch nicht unbedingt ein muss .. kein Barde da ? Nimmt man halt noch einen Hauptmann mit .. oder, oder  .. der Mix ist immer sehr interessant. Man hat schon mit den unglaublichsten Kombinationen Instanzen gemacht .. cool .. 

Das Grinden für die Taten kann schon recht anstrengend sein, aber das ist in wow ja auch nix anderes .. heißt nur anders. 

Fazit: ich würde jedem zweifelnden wow Spieler, der nicht nur aus den Wörter "lol" besteht, die 7days trail ans herz legen und einfach mal ausprobieren. Denn auch als Monster PVP machen, macht spaß ... auch wenns nicht einfach ist ..


----------



## Eraton01 (25. Februar 2008)

ich hab auch eine zeit wow gespielt und hab dann hdro angefangen. anfangs verglich ich immer alles mit wow was besser is, was leichter is usw...
spielte bis lvl25 bis ich nicht mehr wollte und hab ne pause gemacht. nach einiger zeit bekam ich wieder lust auf hdro und sah plötzlich alles anders und besser.
ich finde man muss sich einfach umgewöhnen und vlt zwischen den spielen ne kleine pause machen sonst is man immer nur auf ein spiel fixiert und merkt nich das das neue auch total gut is
@Zghuk was redest du für müll das man keinen elben von nem menschen unterscheiden kan?!?! geh mal zum augenarzt sonst verwechselst du noch nen hobbit mit nem elb...


----------



## Tabuno (25. Februar 2008)

ich krieg gleichen raster immer diese hdro flamer... jeder hat seine eigene meinung...
hdro und wow sind beides gute spiele und haben halt ihre unterschiede....
Bitte jetzt mal /thread closed..


----------



## skunkie (25. Februar 2008)

> Relativ wenige emotes. Verbeugen,Knicks etc Küssen schön und gut,man merkt aber das es alt ist. Keine Gesichtsausdrücke,keine richtigen Rp Emotes.



2 Jahre gespielt und geschlafen oder? Es gibt hunderte von Emotes in WOW, du mußt sie nur kennen, siehe WOW Seite. Außerdem sind Emotes nicht alles. Ich habe LOTRO auch getestet und war leider enttäuscht, aber das ist Geschmackssache, allerdings mache ich das Spiel deswegen nicht schlecht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (25. Februar 2008)

Moin,

mal ne Frage: bin grade im Praktikum in München, hab meinen PC dabei, weil ich net heimfahr die nächsten Wochen und hab zuviel Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab grad eigentlich nur WoW und Steam auf der Platte und sonst keine Games... 

HdrO hatte ich installiert, es aber nach ner Woche wieder aufgegeben...hmm... würds mir gern wieder angucken, eben, weil ich zuviel Zeit hab :>
Allerdings hab ich meine DVD net dabei - aber ne 16MBit Flat :> deswegen würd ichs gern runterladen.
Einer nen Plan, ob man das irgendwo offiziell kann?
Account hab ich ja schon, muss ich nur reaktivieren ...


----------



## Vetaro (25. Februar 2008)

Phash:   Der Klassiker  - www.TryLotRO.com

Skunkie: Alles gelesen und geschlafen? Wusstest du, dass wir hier in einem Forum sind, wo es um Meinungsaustausch geht, und dass sieser nicht immer sofort unterbunden werden muss, weil einige leute Meinungen haben, die Deiner Meinung Nach nicht bedeutender sind als "Uggabugga"?
  Hier wird noch nicht geflucht, und auch, wenn die Leute Sachen schreiben, die unsinning klingen, nutzen sie den Weg der Argumentation und so. Da seh ich keinen Grund, warum irgendwer irgendwas schliessen sollte.


----------



## Souliak (25. Februar 2008)

Phash schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal ne Frage: bin grade im Praktikum in München, hab meinen PC dabei, weil ich net heimfahr die nächsten Wochen und hab zuviel Zeit
> 
> ...



Unter googel einfach mal HDRO Trial eingeben und das kommt dabei heraus:

Auf http://www.lotro-europe.com/trial.php kann man sich den Client runterladen und einen 7 Tage gültigen Key erstellen. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Wizkid (25. Februar 2008)

Hier mal mein Eindruck was WoW und Lotro angeht.

WoW
Ich hab das Spiel seit der Beta gespielt und 3 Mal eine Pause eingelegt, weil ich oftmals gefrustet war oder das Spiel langweilig wurde. Gründe dafür nenn ich später.

Was ist gut an WoW?
Eine riesige Community - Es ist immer was los auf den Servern, egal welche Uhrzeit.
Gute Instanzen, die sehr starke Gruppenarbeit erfordern.
Das Talentsystem - Es macht nach wie vor Spaß herumzuprobieren und je nach Situation umzuskillen
Grafik - Cooler Comicstyle der nicht enorm Hardwarehungrig ist.
Kontinuirlich neue Verbesserungen - Instanzen, Patches, Klassenänderungen etc.

Was ist schlecht?
Die Community ging mir oftmals auf den Sack. Ich will jetzt nicht alle WoW-Spieler in einen Topf schmeißen, aber in keinem anderen MMORPG hab ich so viele Angeber, Egoisten und Hohlköppe konzentriert in einem Spiel vorgefunden. Das Gute daran allerdings war, daß es immer wieder was zu lachen gab.
Bevor BC rauskam, war man verdammt dazu in eine große Gilde zu gehen oder Zweckbündnisse einzugehen, um die riesigen 25 Personen Instanzen möglich zu machen.
Das ist seit BC wirklich besser geworden.
Das Spiel ist dennoch nach wie vor ein enormer Zeitfresser. Um was zu erreichen, muss man unmenschlich viel Zeit investieren. Tut man es nicht, wird man ewig Mittelmaß bleiben und sieht kein Licht im Vergleich zu anderen Spielern.
Die Klassen sind recht unausgeglichen, was an sich nicht schlimm ist. Doof ist nur, daß einige Klassen am Ende so stark wurden, daß es schon nicht mehr schön war.
Das das auch anders geht, zeigt z.B Guild Wars, wo die Klassen alle enorm unterschiedlich sind und dennoch recht ausgeglichen sind. Man gewinnt durch Skills, Teamwork und Taktik und weniger durch Ausrüstung, weil seltene Ausrüstung grad mal um ca 10-20% besser ist, als Standartkram.

Nun gut, ich hab das Spiel dennoch in den letzten 4 Monaten wieder enorm aktiv gespielt, weil meine Gilde einfach witzig und nett ist und es natürlich Spaß machte. Aber jetzt fehlt mir die Motivation wie ein Weltmeister Ruf zu farmen oder für ein Epicflugmount zu sparen. Auch find ich kaum noch Motivation in Instanzen zu gehen, weil ich mittlerweile komplett episch ausgestattet bin, sei es durch Arena, Schlachtfelder oder Raids. Und das ist generell das Problem von WoW. Das Spiel macht so lange Spaß, wie man etwas erreichen kann. Sobald man aber der Meinung ist, daß man das persönliche Ziel erreicht hat, sinkt die Motivation enorm. 
Twinks leveln macht leider kaum noch Laune, weil die meisten Spieler mit ihren Level 70 nur noch unterwegs sind. Generell hatte ich öfters mal das Gefühl, daß das Spiel anfing, in Arbeit auszuarten. 
Es ist an sich ein Grindingspiel nur besser verpackt. Man geht X-Mal in die gleiche Instanz um Ruf und Marken zu sammeln oder macht X-Mal das Alteractal um genügend Ehre zusammenzukriegen.

Dennoch ist WoW in seiner Art einzigartig und ehe die Frustfaktoren eintreffen(falls sie es tun), hat man lange Spass mit dem Spiel.

Zu Lotro im nächsten Post


----------



## Manolar (25. Februar 2008)

Kirshak schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> also ich frag mich ob ich WoW weiter zocken soll oder Herr der Ringe Online weil das auch ziemlich gut ist und kann mich im moment noch nicht entsscheiden vielleicht könnt ihr mal helfen welches besser ist und mir endlich mal helfen
> 
> ...




Ich kann dir da leider nicht weiterhlefn, ich habe nie HdRO angespielt und habe es eig auch nicht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht obs für HdRO auch Gästeaccs gibt aber versuchs doch mal damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Lass dir nicht einreden WoW oder HdRO wären sch***, finde selber raus was dir besser gefällt)

mfg


----------



## it's magic (25. Februar 2008)

gibt es nicht schon 10000 andere threads wo genau die selbe frage gestellt wird und jedes mal geantwortet wird , dass es geschmackssache ist? ...


----------



## Wizkid (25. Februar 2008)

Neben WoW spiel ich Lotro seit der Beta.

Lotro kam genau richtig, als mich WoW wieder frustete.

Pro

Grafik
Die Grafik ist wunderschön. Mit guter Grafikkarte sehen die Landschaften atemberaubend aus. Man hat eine enorme Weitsicht und das Beste ist, daß der Horrizont nicht eine Textur ist, nein, man kann dorthin wirklich reisen. Es ist unheimlich spannend zu sehen, wie die Programmierer Mittelerde umgesetzt haben.
Insgesamt bin ich mit der Umsetzung zufrieden, auch wenn an einigen Orten sicherlich mehr drin gewesen wäre. 

Wirtschaft
Crafting macht im Gegensatz zu WoW Sinn. Die Sachen die man herstellen kann, sind oftmals gleichgut oder oftmals besser, als der gefundene Kram aus Instanzen. Auch findet man genügend Material fürs Handwerk, weswegen man sich weniger über Chinafarmer ärgern muss.
Jeder Berufszweig ist von anderen Abhängig, weswegen der Handel lebt.

Quests
Die Missionen haben oftmals liebevoll erzählte Geschichten, die die Atmosphäre von Herr der Ringe verstärken.
Bei WoW wurde mehr auf den Faktor Komik gesetzt, was natürlich in die Welt passt.
Aber als alter Ringe Fan, wird man hier wirklich gut bedient.

Das Spiel spielt sich wirklich entspannter. Man hat irgendwo keinen Stress und keinen Druck, weil man sich einfach nicht mit den anderen Spielern messen muss. Dafür hat man aber auch seltener Erfolgserlebnisse irgendwas großartiges erreicht zu haben.

Community
Auf dem Deutschen RP Server hat man wirklich eine angenehme und hilfsbereite Community.
Man findet ständig Mitspieler zum Questen, egal in welchen Levelbereich man ist und ich hab bisher niemanden getroffen, der mir auf die Nerven ging, weil er ein Angeber wa oder egoistisch handelte.
Zufall? Vielleicht. Aber ich hab das Gefühl, daß die Community irgendwo reifer ist, womit ich jetzt nicht Altersdurchschnitt meine.

Monsterspiel (PvP)
Das Monsterspiel macht mittlerweile Laune, sofern mal genügend los ist. Das Tolle an dem riesigen Schlachtfeld ist, daß es dynamisch ist. Hier wird nicht wie bei WoW die Karte einfach neugestartet, nein, hier werden die Festungen so lange gehalten, bis sie wieder erobert werden vom Feind.

Erweiterungen
Die Contentpatches werden immer besser. 
Es gibt Housing! An sich ein unnützes Feature, aber jeder Spieler muss dennoch sein eigenes Heim besitzen.
Man kann praktisch also wirklich was mit seinem Geld anstellen, außer nur immer neue Handwerkswaren 
oder Waffen etc. zu kaufen. Wie wärs mit ner neuen Tapete oder einem Schrank? 
Neue Outfits
Damit Oberflächig nicht alle Spieler mit den gleichen Rüstungen rumlaufen, kann man jetzt 2 Templates an Gleidungsstücken tragen. Man trägt dabei immer noch die gleichen Rüstungsteile, aber sieht stattdessen die Kleidungsstücke die man grad ausgewählt hat.
Wie viele Rollenspiele gibt es, wo man mit einem erkennbaren Rucksack auf dem Rücken unterwegs ist?
Neue Frisuren etc.

Was ist schlecht?

Völker
Momentan kann man nur die guten Völker spielen.
Die Bösen sind nur im Monsterspiel beschränkt spielbar. 
Immerhin wurde angekündet, daß die Barrieren mit den nächsten Add Ons kleiner werden, wenn nicht sogar fallen. Es wird also nicht nur ein riesiges Schlachtfeld geben, sondern die Monsterspieler werden vermutlich in mehreren Regionen ihr unwesen treiben.

Leveln
Auch bei Lotro ist man ständig am grinden um voranzukommen. Mittlerweile haben sie die Questanzahl aber ordentlich erhöht, was auch nötig ist, weil man nur durch das Lösen von Quests genügend Erfahrungspunkte kriegt.
Um aber bestimmte Talentsteigerungen zu kriegen, ist man dazu verdammt, z.B von einer Monsterart an die 300 töten. Einerseits macht man das Nebenbei in Missionen aber oftmals dauert das dennoch extrem lange, weil einige Monster enorm selten auftauchen.
Das Leveln dauert im Vergleich zu WoW lange. Man sollte wirklich Geduld mitbringen, wenn man hauptsächlich allein unterwegs ist. In Gruppen geht das dann meistens doch recht schneller. 

Reisen
Ohne Mount läuft man sich die Füße platt als Hobbit. Die Landschaften sind wie bereits erwähnt extrem riesig und leider kriegt man wie bei WoW sein Mount recht spät.
Weil das Leveln irgendwann recht lange dauert, sofern man allein unterwegs ist(immerhin gibt es genügend Quests die es möglich machen, durch pures Solospiel die Höchststufe zu erreichen) und es noch nicht so viele Gebiete gibt, hatte ich irgendwann auch eine Pause eingelegt und da sprang ironischerweise WoW wieder in die Lücke, weil WoW einfach mal der krasse Gegensatz zu Lotro ist.

Fazit:
Mittlerweile spiel ich Lotro wieder lieber und ich muss sagen, daß die letzten Contentpatches das Spiel enorm verbessert haben und es mittlerweile genügend Quests in jedem Levelbereich gibt, weswegen man immer was zu tun hat. 
Man muß dabei bedenken, daß Lotro noch nicht mal das erste Jahr hinter sich hat und noch enorm viel kommen wird. Ich freu mich jedenfalls total auf die Minen von Moriah oder bin wie die anderen Spieler total gespannt, wie Turbine Themen wie Helms Klamm umsetzen wird.

 Es gibt kein besser oder schlechter. Man muß halt überlegen, was einem mehr Spass macht.
Wem PvP wichtig ist und wert auf spannende Instanzen legt, muss ganz klar WoW spielen.

Wem Atmosphäre wichtig ist, ein ausgeklügeltes Craftingsystem sucht. gerne Dinge entdeckt und Rollenspiel betreiben möchte, der wird mit Lotro seinen Spass haben.


----------



## Kaltusar (26. Februar 2008)

Die Luft ist einfach raus bei wow (für meinen Teil halt) spiele es nun einfach zu lange...das Spiel ist super nur wie gesagt mich nervt es halt immer das ich mit jedem Addon wieder neu anfangen muss....

Bei HdRo kann ich alles gemütlicher angehen und das dankt mir auch meine Freundin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (26. Februar 2008)

...Bei HdRO werdet ihr auch mit einem Levelcap-Erhöhungs-Addon von vorne anfangen müssen, roxxorkleidung zu besorgen.

"Welches besser ist, ist geschmackssache" ist eine schöne antwort, aber man kann ja dennoch wie Wizkid Fakten und Erfahrungen aneinander reihen, damit Fragesteller ein ungefähres Gefühl haben können, was das mit den beiden Spielen eigentlich ist. Auch, wenn sich das alle drei seiten wiederholt.

Und irgendwann werden auch leute wie manolar bemerken, dass es einen Sticky zum Thema HdRO-Trial gibt und dass der entsprechende link auf dieser und der letzten seite zwei mal geposted wurde.


----------



## Larandera (26. Februar 2008)

naja vetaro, da muss ich dir wiedersprechen mit der roxxorkleidung^^ equip ist in lotro nicht das wichtigste. ob man nur das gercraftete an hat oder sonst was ist eig egal. spaß muss es machen. 
das hab ich so beim spielen gemerkt. ist egal wer was an hat,keiner sagt was dazu.
wer in wow was grünes an hat wird als noob beschimpft. naja,wer in wow was grünes träg hat keine chance in instanzen. darum auch dan dieses ausschliesen der community. 
wer nimmt nen hexer mit gruul/kara der voll grün ist oO oder nen heiler mit 700+heal?

aber jedem seine eigene meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (26. Februar 2008)

Also mal abgesehen davon, daß dies hier der neunundneunzigtausendneunundneunzigste Thread dazu ist...

Bitte bleibt alle bei WoW.

Bei uns auf Belegear geht das Niveau grade so was von runter. Anscheinend kommen nun nur noch die genervten WoW Kiddies ins Spiel.

Im Beratungs Kanal und OOC Kanal wird nach JEDEM Furz gefragt, selbst einfachste Sachen werden nicht mehr 
gesucht. Man wird zu Duellen aufgefordert oder muss sie vor den Toren von Ironforge... verzeihung, Thorins Halle mit ansehen.
Das drücken der Leertaste gehört zum guten Ton. Und im Suche nach Gruppe Kanal fast nur noch non RP Anfragen. 
"Wä30, WM29, Jä27 suchen noch für B4 Ka 8"  *WÜRG*

Dann, wenn sie sich alles vorkauen haben lassen und in 3 Wochen Level 50 sind, jaulen sie rum.

"Kackspiel kein Endgame Content". "Wo sind die fetten Epics, Raids, PvP Herausvorderungen"

So, das musste mal raus.

Also, wenn ihr schon zu HdRo wechselt, dann bitte NICHT zum einzigen RP Server. Danke


----------



## Larandera (26. Februar 2008)

naja gonzo,verallgemeiner nicht.

also ich sehe gerade nicht wirklich das belegaer richtig mies wird^^(bin aber halt auch erst 29)

war zwar noch nie vor thorins halle,habs aber auch net vor. Bree ist viel gemütlicher+poni.
Das im SNG channel kein Rp betrieben wird ist solala. Es wäre wenigstens gut Buch und Kapitel auszuschreiben^^


Aber im Sagen ist immer noch 100% rp,auser paar fehler von leuten,aber man muss ja net so streng sein


Wer kein Pve-Rp mag,wer kein entspanntes Leben haben will soll in wow bleiben,für richtige hardcore zocker like wow ist lotro keine alternative.

Für mich ist es genau das richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jeden abend mal im Poni vorbeigucken. auf der laute spielen,gemeinsam mit ein paar leuten rauchen,etc. Dann bisschen lvln,dann sippentreffen etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dergroßegonzo,vill sieht man sich ja mal in Bree auf nen Krug Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wen cih als Elb Wein bevorzuge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jedimindtricks (26. Februar 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> Das im SNG channel kein Rp betrieben wird ist solala. Es wäre wenigstens gut Buch und Kapitel auszuschreiben^^
> Aber im Sagen ist immer noch 100% rp



Und genau deswegen habe ich SNG,Handel,Beratung über seperate Reiter laufen. Nur zu empfehlen. Es macht halt nicht immer Sinn Gefährten im RP zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (26. Februar 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> naja vetaro, da muss ich dir wiedersprechen mit der roxxorkleidung^^ equip ist in lotro nicht das wichtigste. ob man nur das gercraftete an hat oder sonst was ist eig egal. spaß muss es machen.
> das hab ich so beim spielen gemerkt. ist egal wer was an hat,keiner sagt was dazu.
> 
> aber jedem seine eigene meinung
> ...



Komisch, das hab ich auch gar nicht gesagt. Ich sagte, wenn man Level 60 erreichen kann, dass man dann von vorne die  dann aktuelle roxxor-ausrüstung suchen geht. Die momentan aktuelle ist das Spalteset (auch, wenn unser Maintank zu vielen gelegenheiten lieber gecraftetes trägt). Und _egal_, wie egal es den anderen mitspielern ist, wird das nunmal faktisch mit einer solchen erweiterung von vorne beginnen, weil man garantiert bis zur neuen maximalstufe spannendere Ausrüstung gefunden hat. Du hast also eigentlich nicht meine feststellung angegriffen sondern von etwas ganz anderem geredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens regt mich der letzte satz immer wieder total auf, irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, dass bei dem das Nazometer anschlagen würde...

Der deutliche HdRO-Vorteil ist aber, dass man immernoch die alte Kleidung visuell tragen kann. Das wird erstmal lustig, wenn einen neu-hinzugekommene Spieler fragen, woher man denn die Rüstung "des spaltverteidigers" her hat *g*


----------



## EuroSteve (27. Februar 2008)

Ich habe vor Herr der Ringe zu testen, da sich WoW in eine Richtung bewegt, die nichts mehr mit Rollenspiel zu tun hat. PvP steht bei WoW immer mehr im Vordergrund und PvE gerät stark ins hintertreffen. Ich bin "echter" Rollenspieler, empfand es aber als sehr angenehm, dass um mich herum RP gemacht worden ist (Spiele auf einem RP-PvP Server). Leider sehe ich diese angenehme Atmosphäre schon lange nicht mehr und Spieler mit dem Namen Blutwurst o.ä. sind keine Seltenheit, trotz Rp-Server. 

Mir persönlich macht Raiden unheimlich viel Spaß, selbst wenn wir uns zum Boss durchsterben. Das Problem ist nun dieser Itemwahn in WoW. Man wird nicht mehr entlohnt für das Raiden. Man kann Arena und PvP machen und braucht noch nicht mal was zu tun dabei und man hat vielleicht nach 2-3 Monaten das Highendequip. Selbst die T6 Teile sind schlechter als die Arena Teile. Wozu sollte man da noch raiden gehen? 

Blizzard verdeutlichte es ja schon öfter, dass sie WoW eSport tauglich machen wollen und sie arbeiten eifrig daran. Leider ist das für mich total die falsche Richtung. Ich habe mit WoW angefangen, weil ich die Story von WC 3 super fand und dieses PvP passt da überhaupt nicht rein. Ich soll das große Böse bezwingen, wieso soll ich denn plötzlich auf die Schlachtfelder ziehen und gegen die eigentlichen Verbündeten kämpfen??

Nachdem ich mir den Thread durchgelesen (!!!) habe, bin ich richtig gespannt auf Herr der Ringe.


----------



## Theroas (28. Februar 2008)

EuroSteve schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir den Thread durchgelesen (!!!) habe, bin ich richtig gespannt auf Herr der Ringe.



"Euer Handeln deutet auf großes Durchhaltevermögen und ausreichend Weisheit hin, junger Anwärter!
So bereist Mittelerde, und macht euch ein Bild dieser Welt."

Aber ab nach Belegaer! Da lässt sich ganz gut rollenspielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thesahne (28. Februar 2008)

Ich werd jetz bald auch mit HDRO anfangen, auch auf Belegaer^^
WoW wird langsam seehr langweilig mit Lv 70... Instanzen sind zu einfach, BG gewinnt man kaum mehr, Handeln sind die Preise überhöht... bei HDRO hab ich noch Chancen dass es wirklich mein Lieblingsgame wird so wies jetz schon aussieht^^ Mir gefällt das Game total gut, auch wenn ich mich nich ganz so gut auskenn wie die meissten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja ich kann nur empfehlen HDRO anzufangen^^ (vllt ja auch auf Belegaer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Theroas (28. Februar 2008)

Beachte aber Thesahne, daß es bei HdRO mehr um Story/RP und weniger im Raids/PvP geht.


----------



## Thesahne (28. Februar 2008)

Noch ein Grund mehr für mich HDRO anzufangen, die Raids bei WoW waren langweilig, außerdem hat mir bei WoW komplett die Story gefehlt ^^


----------



## Theroas (28. Februar 2008)

Dann hast du gute Chancen mit HdRO ne Menge Spaß zu haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (28. Februar 2008)

Ich möchte ausserdem nochmal drauf hinweisen, dass, wenn man *eigentlich* wegen des Rollenspiels da ist, man ebensogut einen Rollenspielchat finden kann, für den man dann nichtmal bezahlen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (Dadurch, dass wir weit vom Thema abschweifen, bleibt alles friedlich)


----------



## FuryMirin (19. Juni 2008)

Mich habt ihr auch überzeugt. Spiele seid release WoW, habe mir aber vor einer Woche die Goldversion von HDR gekauft und werde jetzt wohl doch meinen Zwergen-Waffenmeister wieder rausholen. Freue mich jetzt schon auf mein mount ab Stufe 25 (Gold Edition) und mein eigenes Haus.

MFG Mirin


----------



## Gocu (19. Juni 2008)

FuryMirin schrieb:


> Mich habt ihr auch überzeugt. Spiele seid release WoW, habe mir aber vor einer Woche die Goldversion von HDR gekauft und werde jetzt wohl doch meinen Zwergen-Waffenmeister wieder rausholen. Freue mich jetzt schon auf mein mount ab Stufe 25 (Gold Edition) und mein eigenes Haus.
> 
> MFG Mirin



da hast du mal eine gute Entscheidung getroffen oder eher 2 die Gold Edition ist auch cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yellow81 (19. Juni 2008)

Also eines vorweg: Ich bin eingefleischter Lotro - Spieler (seit Release^^) und würde mich als Gelegenheitsspieler bezeichnen.

Davor hab ich wie viele andere WoW gezockt, habs allerdings nach etwa 1 Jahr aufgegeben. Der "Nachteil": Wenn man etwas erreichen will (T3 oder höher) zockt man ewig lange Raids, das natürlich sehr sehr viel Zeit kostet. Doch die Raids sind doch teilweise sehr herausvordernd, was von mir auf jeden Fall einen dicken Pluspunkt bekommt.

Weiters ist das PvP auch super (Arena,...)

Bei Lotro siehts etwas anders aus. Raids gibt es zur Zeit nur 2 (Helegrod, Spalte), High - Level Inis sind auch noch eher rar. Die Raids sind jedoch auch ne Herausvorderung. Aber das wird sich auch noch ändern mit Buch 14 und dem Addon. Das PvP hat sich inzwischen auch ganz gut entwickelt, ich zock jetzt auch mal öfters PvP obwohl ich es eigentlich eher gemieden habe. Und was mir persönlich sehr gefällt ist die Story die in Bücher unterteilt ist.

Die Spielwelt von Lotro ist schlichtweg Wahnsinn, sehr detail verliebt und super umgesetzt. Die Community ist echt super (spiele auf Vanyar), das kann ich leider bei WoW nicht sagen. Riesengrosses Minus bei WoW. Liegt sicher zum Teil an der jüngeren Community (bitte nicht falsch auffassen) und zum anderen aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen.

Ich schliesse mich daher an andere an, beides probieren und dann entscheiden. Keines der Games ist das Bessere, weil sie unterschiedlich zu spielen sind und es letztlich auf den persönlichen Geschmack ankommt.


----------



## Olfmo (20. Juni 2008)

ich muss jetzt hier mal einen aspekt mit reinbringen der imho noch nicht genannt wurde

vorweg: ich habe nie wow gespielt, meine eindrücke und meinungen sind daher rein aufs hörensagen beschränkt.

wow ist für mich die konsequente fortführung des diablo(2)-prinzips

ich habe viele jahre d2 gespielt, hatte dort auch spaß an high-end-items und am schnellen leveln (stichwort ziehen), da ein high-level-charakter mit optimaler ausrüstung natürlich ne tolle sache ist

allerdings ging mir irgendwann das "raiden" (baal-runs für exp, pindle- und mephisto-runs für items...) ziemlich auf den keks

das ist aber genau das was wow (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) ausmacht. wochen- oder monate-lang raiden um die besten items zu bekommen (das leveln spielt in dem fall ne geringere rolle). ich will blizzard deswegen auch nicht verurteilen, denn das prinzip hat ja offensichtlich erfolg und kommt bei vielen spielern gut an.

mir persönlich wurde das aber wie schon gesagt irgendwann zu viel, ich hab dann noch ne ganze weile nen sehr guten mod von d2 gespielt, aber auch das irgendwann aufgegeben.

was mir an lotro im gegensatz dazu viel besser gefällt, ist zum einen die tatsache, dass man eben auch ohne raiden bzw. runs zu einer guten ausrüstung kommen kann, und vor allem dass die story die dahinter steckt, auch beim mehrmaligen spielen noch fesselt - natürlich nicht mehr so wie beim ersten mal, aber bei d2 hab ich ab dem zweiten charakter (und ich hab vieeeele gespielt^^) die story nur noch ignoriert. außerdem ist die community in lotro wirklich super, von dem was ich von wow gehört habe ist es da d2 sehr ähnlich und dort gingen mir die bots, spammer, seller etc. irgendwann nur noch auf den keks, man konnte eigentlich auch kein öffentliche spiel mehr joinen ohne von "need itemz plzzzzz" oder "www.verkaufe-crap.de.vu" (erfundene seite^^) zugespammt zu werden.

ich denke lotro ist zum einen eher was für gelegenheitsspieler, zum anderen aber auch für leute, die blizzard und ihre "politik" satt haben; und natürlich für spieler, denen eine gute community und eine wunderbar ausgearbeitete story wichtiger sind als "epixxx".


----------

